#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-10
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<ChrisDruif> Hai ShootEmUp :)
<ShootEmUp> whats up ChirsDruif?
<ChrisDruif> nm :)
<stlsaint> ShootEmUp: like in the movie shootemup??
<ShootEmUp> kinda just a referance to shootemup style games
<stlsaint> oh
<stlsaint> like Cod?
<ShootEmUp> my fav games
<ShootEmUp> yup
<ShootEmUp> I also like RTS's, like CnC
<stlsaint> ShootEmUp: PS3?
<ShootEmUp> nope, PC and Wii
<stlsaint> BOOOOO!!!
<ChrisDruif> Wii?
<ShootEmUp> the Wii is not that bad
<ShootEmUp> It's a good chep system
<ChrisDruif> ShootEmUp: Then you haven't tried Kinect yet ;)
<ShootEmUp> BOOOOO!
<ChrisDruif> Listen: I don't like Microsoft one bit, but that Kinect works pretty good. And so does their Office-Suite I'm afraid to say...
<ShootEmUp> It's not that I hate microsoft, it that Kinect is too little, to late to take on the Wii
<ChrisDruif> That's what you think ;)
<ChrisDruif> I prefer it over Wii :)
<ShootEmUp> is it out selling the Wii? I don't think so
<ShootEmUp> I wouldn't mind having one
<ShootEmUp> but again, too little, to late
<ShootEmUp> don't even get me started on the Playstation move
<ChrisDruif> I won't :)
<ShootEmUp> good
<ShootEmUp> If I had the cash I would buy me a Xbox360
<ChrisDruif> Haven't tried that, nor would I think I will ever like it above the Kinect :)
<stlsaint> im buying one next week ;)
<ShootEmUp> xbox?
<stlsaint> yep
<ShootEmUp> cool, I've hered good things about it
<ShootEmUp> stlsaint, black ops is a good game if you like shootemup (pun intended!) games
<stlsaint> ShootEmUp: i hate black ops, i only play the gun game for wager matches and ZOMBIES!!
<stlsaint> i play zombies everyday!!
<ShootEmUp> *GASP*
<ShootEmUp> black ops on the Wii is epic!
<ShootEmUp> single player is crap, but online rocks!
<Unguided> hello all. Does anyone have ubuntu setup in their home theater and if so how does it for you?
<Unguided> I meant work for you?
<holstein> i have a HTPC setup
<holstein> really just a computer on the TV
<holstein> not doing much else with it
<holstein> works great
<Unguided> I understand. I currently have windows 7 but I am having problems with display resolution. R u using mythbuntu or ubuntu
<holstein> im not using any of the myth packages
<Unguided> r u recording tv with it or no?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i have an ancient cable card
<holstein> i set up an XP box to use with it
<holstein> its windows only
<holstein> not sure if im going to keep that or not
<holstein> i was trying to make a DVR out of what i had laying around
<holstein> free-VR :)
<Unguided> Thats what im trying to do but u get screwed by the cable companies and m$. cant record with the new cable card standard & that is all my cable provider uses
<holstein> drag
<holstein> thats what i was hoping to do next
<holstein> get a different card
<Unguided> brb
<Unguided> Holstein: sorry. I just put my htpc back in the entetainemtn center & it gave me an overheating alarm
<egossett> hi
<Unguided> hello
<egossett> I just installed the xchat. so proud of myself
 * st33med applauds
<egossett> joined  9 groups - I know i will lurk on most. this is the one i really need
<egossett> o and the loco group
<Unguided> does anyone have experience with wubi. good way to try ubuntu
<holstein> i think wubi is great
<aveilleux> Noooo
<aveilleux> Wubi is the worst way to try Ubuntu
<egossett> i am so sick of windows i did not want to try it that way
<Unguided> i am still learning ubuntu as in really newb. I was hoping to be able to use it without trashing a system. if i screw it up just reinstall
<Unguided> what do u recommend aveilleus?
<aveilleux> Dual-boot.
<Unguided> ok. what about a VM using vbox?
<Unguided> why dual boot vs other options is what i am getting at?
<holstein> sorry, i was on the phone
<holstein> the good thing about wubi is you can uninstall it like a program from windows
<holstein> IF changing your drive is scary for you for some reason
<aveilleux> Dual booting gives you the ability to run on your native hardware, without any weird setup like wubi, and it's totally reversible and nondestructive.
<holstein> and the newer boxes dont usually come with acutal windows install disks
<holstein> so reverting to a windows only box can be challening
<aveilleux> No
<aveilleux> not at all
<holstein> you run fixmbr from?
<aveilleux> Nothing.
<aveilleux> You just remove the Windows partition and tell GRUB to boot right into Windows. It's not hard to do from the LiveCD
<holstein> right
<holstein> then you have grub booting windows
<holstein> thats not fully reverted
<aveilleux> Does it matter?
<holstein> well, it might to Unguided
<holstein> i feel like in the spirit of full disclosure
<nhandler> aveilleux: Dual Booting also (usually) requires shrinking the windows partition and creating a new partition for Ubuntu (which can result in problems if not done right)
<holstein> grub should be read about
<holstein> and discussed
<nit-wit> holstein, they called me a troll on the ##windows chanel I think I ginna cry.:)
<holstein> what exactly is happening to the drive
<nit-wit> *gonna
<holstein> nit-wit: ;)
<aveilleux> nhandler: The partitioner does it automatically
<nit-wit> holstein, they had never heard of lilo.lol
<holstein> you could in theory not have access to a windows recovery partition
<nhandler> aveilleux: Yes (now it does). It still has its risks though
<aveilleux> holstein: ...who has recovery partitions anymore?
<holstein> aveilleux: everyone
<stlsaint> aveilleux: um, all modern windows laptops!
<holstein> they dont make CD's anymore
<holstein> recovery discs
<aveilleux> That's stupid.
<holstein> agreed
<holstein> BUT still, something to be aware of
<nhandler> Most companies will send you a disk to re-install windows for free if you ask
<holstein> nhandler: ive gotten them from acer and HP before
<holstein> for free
<stlsaint> or you can make the one time recover disk set within windows (vista and above)
<Unguided> I have a laptop that I rebuilt from the ground up so no recovery partition etc. i just wanted to "play' while learning before rolling it out to a computer in the house. If i screw up I canjust uninstall and start over. no harm no foul.
<holstein> Unguided: if you have a windows CD
<holstein> and your data is backed up
<holstein> have fun :)
<holstein> dual boot
<holstein> no dought thats the way to go over wubi if you're comfortable with the process
<holstein> and the risks
<egossett> the answer for ME was - since i have 3 computers at home. Use one to learn Ubuntu, it has taken me several years in between working and playing silly games. to finally get it. I bought the Ubuntu magazines every 6 months and tried with the newest version then i bought the Ubuntu bible for 8.04 and now i got 10.04
<Unguided> Im okay with that. I just didnt want to rebuild the laptop from scratch just yet but still wanted to work with the system. There is a lot to leran with a whole new OS and thought with wubi i would at least have something to fall back on
<egossett> I agree Unguided
<egossett> the whole network thing is getting me now. once i get that - i can switch all 3 computers. but i also want to do cloud computing
<holstein> egossett: samba?
<egossett> o really?
<JackyAlcine> o//
<egossett> what is samba?
<holstein> oh, i thought maybe that was the networking woes you were having
<egossett> checking the ubuntu tweak now
<holstein> samba is how we would communicate with windows shares
<JackyAlcine> egossett: Samba's file sharing
<Unguided> I just bought ubuntu unleashed 2011 edition. So i am learning how to install pitfalls etc. I havent been this excited about learning in a long time. I used to work for an IT department at a hospital but they were al windows machines. I guess i am just being cautious. Nothing like hosing a perfectly great system b/c of the idiot user at the keyboard (me)
<holstein> Unguided: get the live cd
<holstein> the installer is quite clear
<holstein> i think the alternate installer is a little more challening to read and select
<holstein> but setting up a dual boot with the normal live CD isnt a big deal really
<Unguided> okay.
<egossett> a lot same up with the samba search, file share and network admin. I will look at this
<egossett> thank you
<egossett> i did the live cd for knoppix, suse,
<egossett> and some others.
<holstein> ah, cool
<holstein> knoppix is fast and handy
<egossett> installed fedora and it crashed several times went back to ubuntu
<holstein> i like the suse studio
<holstein> i hope we see something like that for ubuntu soon
<egossett> that was over 1 yr ago
<egossett> i always came back to ubuntu and now the 10.04 seems best for me for now
<egossett> really awesome indeed
<holstein> yeah, ubuntu is usually the go-to for a 'just works' system
<JackyAlcine> right you are, egossett, although i like my maverick.
<holstein> the maverick installer is pretty nice
<holstein> i liked the way the files were already copying while i was answering the keyboard layout questions and whatnot
 * ianto just erased Maverik in place for Gentoo but he's gotta admit that the Maverik installer was really good
<egossett> i had that too. but decided to go with this LTS so i can really learn - as Unguided said there is so much to learn
<JackyAlcine> That's something Windows doesn't have :D
<JackyAlcine> ianto, you do C++ or C?
<ianto> JackyAlcine: C
<egossett> yes maverick was good. somehow i ruined it. and had to reinstall. but i have made a backup of my 10.04 already - to usb
<JackyAlcine> Can you tell me the major differences between the two, especially in C?
 * JackyAlcine is a C++ guy. =/
<egossett> sorry Jacky i am not able to tell you difference. to newb
<egossett> no IT - I am self taught
<ianto> JackyAlcine: I'm not really sure about how to answer that to be honest, perhaps a search for "C C++ Comparison" on Google might help (I have no X server atm)
<JackyAlcine> o.o! I can't run a console-based system; I'm too scared.
<JackyAlcine> I mean, I know how to, and I've done, but >_<
<holstein> ianto: you're on a command line only box?
<holstein> you do wifi on there?
<holstein> i was looking at wicd-curses
<Unguided> holstein: i agree with you. the suse studio looks sweet. i hope there is a studio for ubuntu soon. that would be awesome
<ianto> holstein: Yeah I can do wifi on here, connecting to q WEP or unsecure network is easy through command line but I get stick with wpa networks ;)
<ianto> *stuck
<holstein> cool
<Unguided> holstein: im dyslexic. do u know of nay free video training programs? it would really help me get up to speed quickly
<Unguided> *any
 * ianto has just CLI on his laptop so that he can just open it up, open up vim, write code and then feed it through gcc
<holstein> i wanted a CLI on my EEE
<holstein> for the speed
<holstein> and for me to learn
<egossett> holstein: do you think i should install gdmin-samba (i want to create network for 3 computers, wifi for two laptops and vpn on all three computers).
<egossett> *gadmin-samba
<holstein> sure
<holstein> there were a couple of apps that make life easier
<holstein> that i used in the past
<holstein> and i forget the particulars
<holstein> egossett: i would fire up synaptic
<holstein> and search samba
<egossett> ok
<egossett> thanks
<holstein> and you can probably get a good idea of what would be helpful
<holstein> from the descriptions
<holstein> egossett: setting up permissions is usually the only tricky bit
<egossett> yes it is. I am so confused with that - must learn
<egossett> hahahaha
<holstein> i did get a nice funcional printing situation going on at home
<holstein> from linux to windows
<holstein> and at a church
<holstein> from windows to linux
<holstein> so i know its possible
<holstein> it was fiddly
<holstein> this was a couple years ago though
<holstein> im sure its easier now
<Unguided> holstein: how does network boot work in ubuntu? if the client is diskless does it boot an image from the host?
<holstein> Unguided: i still havent really worked all of that out
<holstein> im not sure how dependant on hardware you are with that
<holstein> maybe you can make a live CD
<holstein> or floppy
<holstein> that just goes looking on the network for the OS
<holstein> Unguided: but yeah, you just have the disk image hosted somewhere
<Unguided> I was referring to how linuxmce works. I set up the server and let the client boot diskless and it worked great but didnt understand what was happening in the background
<holstein> AH cool
<holstein> so you're ahead of me on that then :)
<holstein> Unguided: where did you have the OS disk ?
<Unguided> the OS loads on the server. I just set the client to boot from the network. the client found the server and booted right up. it looked just like the servers screen etc. they dont use client/server they use another term but essentially the same thing
<holstein> PXE boot?
<holstein> on the client?
<Unguided> yes.
<Unguided> check out linuxmce.org it is based on ubuntu but i believe they are a few versions behind
<holstein> i had a hard time finding the image
<holstein> when i was looking probably last year sometime
<Unguided> you mean for linuxmce or in general?
<holstein> AH
<holstein> http://linuxmce.iptp.org/snapshots/
<holstein> heres some
<holstein> i think that page was down when i was looking last
<egossett> well I installed samba and need to do the backup but i will return another time to chat with all. Unguided hope you find solutions comfortable for you You are gonna love ubuntu  i know i do.
<Unguided> thanks egossett. i believe i will also. i just checked it is still is down but the snapshots is what i found. check out the gallery and then video. the only thing i didnt necessarily like was the fact that the server took over everything. dhcp, router, etc. at that time i barely knew what linux was let alone anything else
<holstein> Unguided: i remember being a little daunted by the setup, and thinking it was overkill for what i wanted
<Unguided> yeah. i thought the same thing. i didnt liek some of the other things either like the home theater receiver had to use ir emitters or be serial controlled. i dont have a receiveer with a serial port on it
<Unguided> *like
<Unguided> darn i have suasages for fingers
<Unguided> *sausages
<holstein> hehe
<Unguided> I know the developers work really hard to get the software out but they are still at version 8.10
<Unguided> They even incorporate mythtv. I think if the mythbuntu guys got with linuxmce guys they could make a distro that would rock anything else out on there
<Unguided> for home theater applications
<Unguided> holstein: how does remote access work in linux? is it the same as remote desktop for windows?
<holstein> Unguided: what is the goal?
<holstein> i think you'll find the same funcionality
<holstein> if not more
<holstein> just different ways to do things
<holstein> VNC is a way to control the desktop remotely
<holstein> most use SSH though
<Unguided> i will sit with my laptop, log in to systems in the house and deploy new software, run updates, fix comuters etc.
<holstein> yeah, you can so that with SSH
<holstein> do*
<holstein> im running this chat session on a server
<holstein> i connect via SSH
<Unguided> okay. sounds like i still need to read more. did you have any suggestions on free training videos for ubuntu. i would get up to speed really quickly
<holstein> Unguided: i dont
<holstein> but there are tons of guides
<holstein> if you need something, you can always ask her
<holstein> e
<holstein> or google ubuntuwiki sshserver
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> SO many wiki pages
<holstein> and a guy of your skills is going to have no trouble falling in
<Unguided> kewl. i appreciate your help.
<holstein> anytime
<Unguided> i just installed a wifi enabled programmable thermostat in the house yesterday. now i can control the heat from my smartphone.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> my pop had an x10 rig
<holstein> years ago
<holstein> the software was on several floppies
<holstein> windows 95 i think
<holstein> worked great
<holstein> little remote control units to turn the heat up
<holstein> and the lights off and on
<holstein> timers
<Unguided> yeah. i log in to the web portal and set eveything up there
<holstein> you had to hook this up
<holstein> the brain
<holstein> serial connection
<holstein> and edit the config
<holstein> cool for 15 years ago
<nit-wit> holstein, you a fan of bill laswell
<Unguided> yeah. this thing has the ability to have two radios so u can use home automation software etc
<holstein> nit-wit: im not totally hip to him
<Unguided> same price as the other programmable thermostats
<holstein> im sure ive heard him
<nit-wit> holstein, the brain reference, one of the drummers that plays for him made me wonder
<holstein> hehe
<nit-wit> holstein, you want a link to something
<holstein> nit-wit: sure
<nit-wit> hold a second
<shawn146_> i
<shawn146_> hi
<shawn146_> how are you holstein
<nit-wit> holstein, this was from a PBS special that had from bootsy collins to bucket head to some othere biggies check out who is playing the tablas.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEQa6hSzUWQ
<holstein> shawn146_: im good, and you?
<shawn146_> somewhat good
<shawn146_> dad got a new keyboard
<shawn146_> i can doa  lot more lol
<nit-wit> holstein, bill is the dub king this is a sort of off shoot from his regular activities.
<shawn146_> but now i want to try to get linux working on my jornada
<shawn146_> i do not want to miss another day or night
<shawn146_> could you help me?
<holstein> nit-wit: i dont recognize the tabla player
<holstein> ?
<AbhiJit> hello
<holstein> shawn146_: did you prepare that CF card?
<nit-wit> holstein, akbar forget the last name one of the best in gthe world
<holstein> i think thats your best bet
<holstein> nit-wit: cool :)
<shawn146_> not yet
<holstein> i like it
<shawn146_> here one sec
<holstein> shawn146_: i would say after you do that, and it fails
<shawn146_> i actually got someones attention in #jlime lol
<holstein> IF it fails
<shawn146_> i am going to talk to him for a bit
<nit-wit> holstein, Pharaoh Sanders was in this broad cast as well
<holstein> its time to put that thing to good use
<holstein> as a paperweight or something
<nit-wit> holstein, ZAKIR HUSSAIN  is the percussionist. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As1OMMcHXFs
<nit-wit> scarry player
<AbhiJit> ??
<AbhiJit> he is great player
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, I agree one of the best and so was his father
<AbhiJit> yah
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, do you play some music instrument?
<holstein> nit-wit: nice
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, are you indian
<holstein> i like how effortless tabla seems
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, ofcourse!
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, i play violine!!!!
<nit-wit> cool
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, you?
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, American but a Jazz musician
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, nice to hear that
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, have you heard any of holstein
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> what is that?
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, he is on this page
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> you'd have to really want it to find me
<AbhiJit> holstein, ??
<nit-wit> holstein, give us another link you master bass player you:)
<holstein> hmmm
<AbhiJit> holstein, 'what' are you? or who are you? :p
<AbhiJit> holstein, you are a musician too?
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, he is a great player.:)
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> holstein, nice to meet you too. which instu you play?
<nit-wit> holstein, I have the chick cover saved should I post it
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, sure!
<AbhiJit> :P
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, I think they are looking for something to post
<AbhiJit> nit-wit, they?
<nit-wit> the person we are talking to I referenced
<AbhiJit> ohh
 * AbhiJit waits
<holstein> http://vimeo.com/13482653
<AbhiJit> ok
<nit-wit> holstein, thakns.:)
<AbhiJit> holstein, you are the one on piano or cello?
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RnThpo0Atk
<holstein> ^^ i like youtube better
<holstein> seems lighter on resources
<holstein> AbhiJit: bass
<AbhiJit> holstein, bass means that big instru looks like violine?
<AbhiJit> i dont know their proper names
<nit-wit> holstein, watch out John Patitucci
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RnThpo0Atk#t=2m50s
<holstein> nit-wit: hehe
<AbhiJit> oyeeee
<AbhiJit> whos who?
<AbhiJit> i dont know what bass means?
<AbhiJit> holstein, ??
<nit-wit> AbhiJit, its the stringed thing the enormous violin
<holstein> AbhiJit: bass viol
<AbhiJit> i can only see one piano and one cello
<AbhiJit> ohh its called viola?
<AbhiJit> ok
<holstein> viol da gamba
<holstein> cello is smaller
<holstein> tuned in 5ths
<AbhiJit> hmm
<AbhiJit> i see
<holstein> and part of the violin family
<AbhiJit> i only familiar with violine!
<holstein> you play them seated
<AbhiJit> yeah
<holstein> you can play bass seated too
<AbhiJit> both way
<AbhiJit> i see
<holstein> but you cant really stand with a cello
<holstein> AbhiJit: so you play sitting down
<holstein> with the top of the violine on your knee?
<AbhiJit> holstein, no. i mean i can play both way sitting down and standing. as per my mood and songs mood!!!
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> holstein, you are from which country?
<holstein> US
<AbhiJit> holstein, i learned 1st the sitting method then standing
<AbhiJit> ok
<nit-wit> holstein, sorry for outing you.:)
<holstein> nit-wit: nah, thanks :)
<holstein> im horrible at self promotion
<nit-wit> holstein, I had a person on the ##windows channel yesterday asking if a add9 was the same as a f9
<Unguided> very nice holstein. you sounded great
<holstein> Unguided: thanks
 * holstein bows :)
<nit-wit> *smattering of applause
<holstein> nit-wit: thats a challenging one to deal with
<holstein> i usually say add2
<holstein> if i dont want the 7
<holstein> just to try and be more clear
<AbhiJit> holstein, hey i like that video its cool
<AbhiJit> :)
<nit-wit> holstein, they new the differnce between a +9 or-9 so it was easy
<holstein> nice tune right?
<holstein> thats the piano players piece
<holstein> suzy's walts
<holstein> i think
<nit-wit> holstein, very nice
<AbhiJit> yeah
<Unguided> I think this is the first time i have talked with someone famous and has brains too. thats awesome.
<holstein> famous?
<AbhiJit> :P
<holstein> ;)
<Unguided> you define it how you want. dont bust my bubble now
<holstein> hehe
<nit-wit> I play the fretles bass but never even tried the upright. My fretless has the lines where I jerked the frets
<holstein> i think its easier
<holstein> the action can be challenging
<holstein> when switching over
<nit-wit> holstein, it may be I need to see the lines
<holstein> something about it acutally standing up feels more natural to me
<holstein> eh, you'd get used to not having the lines prolly
<nit-wit> holstein, you don't have the action all that low I have mine set really low
<AbhiJit> i wish to learn harmonica. but cant find proper onbline guideline
<holstein> yeah, my action is kinda high
<holstein> compared to most
<holstein> i like it
<holstein> more volume acoustically
<nit-wit> holstein, do you play wiyhout a pickup always
<holstein> nit-wit: whenever i can get away with it
<holstein> only certain drummer can do it
<nit-wit> holstein, that is the best sound
<holstein> 2 guys down here really can handle it
<holstein> and a couple guys i play with up in NYC
<holstein> up there, the venues are tight and small
<nit-wit> holstein, my friend Ben wolfe does as well
<holstein> i think the drummers learn how to do it
<holstein> whisper jazz
<holstein> nit-wit: yeah
<holstein> ben has a great sound
<holstein> i remember his tone really influencing me
<holstein> early on
<holstein> when i was trying to find a voice
<nit-wit> holstein, I know him mainly from college and the scene.
<holstein> nit-wit: you should get an upright
<nit-wit> holstein, I saw him about a year ago alomost perfectly in tune quite amazing really
<holstein> and hang with him for a bit
<nit-wit> holstein, I don't play right now just a college student, black studies major though
<holstein> *we dont have frets, so we're always perfectly in tune :)
<nit-wit> holstein, to many fans I just said hello
<nit-wit> holstein, have you hear Phill Baker
<nit-wit> &phil
<holstein> http://www.philbakermusic.com/
<holstein> ?
<holstein> i dont think so
<nit-wit> holstein, he is a local port ore player play with pink martitni, played with diana ross as well a monster upright player as well
<nit-wit> trying to find a link I bought my bass from him
<Unguided> holstein: the cd you dowload from ubuntu.com is the live cd right/
<nit-wit> holstein, here is Phil with Pink Martini. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVyqoHTpJk4
<holstein> Unguided: yeah, but you'll know how to use the alternate CD too
<holstein> the live isntaller is easier i think
<holstein> the alternate has more options
<Unguided> okay. i think im going to use wubi for now. dont have to re partition and that. can play yet tongiht.
<holstein> Unguided: the thing about those wubi's is how totally undo-able they are
<holstein> why not, right?
<holstein> you can always just play around there, and install whenever you want
<holstein> moving that install from the wubi to a partition is challenging though
<holstein> and id want to do a fresh install
<holstein> nit-wit: i like that string section
<holstein> thats a nice gig :)
<Unguided> right. i would take down the laptop, repartition and do a fresh install with a dual boot
<aveilleux> Hey, someone with a vanilla install of Ubuntu. Go to System > Preferences > Main Menu, then find the menu entry for Administration > Network. Double-click on that, then tell me what's in the "Command" box.
<holstein> aveilleux: 10.04 ok?
<aveilleux> holstein, Good enough
<nit-wit> holstein, Pink Martini is quite good I don't really listen much. You can hear Phils intonation in that first part.
<holstein> aveilleux: ive got 'network tools'
<aveilleux> holstein, Ssssure close enough I guess.
<holstein> aveilleux: gnome-nettool
<aveilleux> Hrm, that doesn't sound right
<aveilleux> thanks anyway, holstein
<aveilleux> I'll continue my google trawl
<holstein> aveilleux: maybe its different in 10.10
<holstein> or something you installed?
<nit-wit> holstein, good strings very good. the leader Thomas Laudedale funded another bands latest album a friend of mine instrumental surf music Satans Pilgrims, really good palyers sounds like Duane Eddy and some of the major surf players 3 guitars
<aveilleux> holstein, I'm looking for a specific tool I used a long time ago
<holstein> maybe a network browser for samba
<holstein> nit-wit: interesting
<holstein> satans pilgrims ;) thats a good name
<nit-wit> holstein, the pilgrims the albums are better, but it is interesting stuff my friend is the bass player.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGvXRkqym60
<nit-wit> holstein, they have a cult following they are actually well known
<holstein> nit-wit: hehe... fun
<nit-wit> holstein, I like all kinds of music
<holstein> me too
<holstein> alright.. im going to turn in
<holstein> suppose to get a crazy snow storm here tonite
<holstein> we'll see
<holstein> GN all
<nit-wit> holstein, when I was younger if you can imagine my ego bigger:) I was a snob, I didn't have a clue, and barely do now, lol
<nit-wit> holstein, have a good sleep in the voice of Boris Karloff
 * JackyAlcine is pushing a mailing list update to SpeechControl regarding openMary.
 * JackyAlcine has sent a message to SpeechControl's developers. Please check your email.
<Unguided> holstein: r u still online
<Unguided> check it out: Unguided on ubuntu using wubi. WOOHOO!!
<Unguided> Come on guys. This is the first time using ubuntu
<JackyAlcine> :D
<JackyAlcine> Hey Unguided
<JackyAlcine> Good job!
<Unguided> Damn Im excited. Now I have something that i can feel touch and break etc.
<JackyAlcine> Lol, ;D
<JackyAlcine> Unguided: have fun, it's best to mention that back up software like Back In Time or Deja Dup would be useful.
<Unguided> Okay. hey can you install a gui on ubuntu server.
<Daniel0108> yes, you can
<Daniel0108> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Daniel0108> I think :P
<JoeMaverickSett> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is the right one! :)
<Unguided> okay. can i configure the server after desktop install
<JackyAlcine> YUP
<Unguided> i meant using the desktop instead of the command line
<Daniel0108> yes
<Unguided> swwweeet!!
<nit-wit> Unguided, if you decide to dual boot I can give you a link for transferring the wubi to a partition if you like.
<Unguided> yeah that would be great thanks
<nit-wit> Unguided, here you go. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<Unguided> sweet thanks. Now off to bed. its 1:00 AM and im tired. GN all
<Daniel0108> GN :)
<Daniel0108> BYE :) gtg, sorry ;) see ya :D
<jermza> Anyone know anything about Nautilus settings?
<jermza> Like, the button bar, for example.
<MrAnthrope> What about it?
<JackyAlcine> ?
<jermza> I installed Nautilus Elementary, but had some hassles, so found a Terminal command that reverted Nautilus to its original state. But, now, in Nautilus, the button bar isn't buttons like it was before.
<MrAnthrope> I use elementary.
<jermza> This is what the button bar looked like: http://www.rebelzero.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/lucid_nautilus_button_mode-500x103.png
<MrAnthrope> When you say button bar, you mean back, forward, stop reload et c? or /adam/Desktop
<MrAnthrope> Or everything?
<jermza> No, not "back", "forward", etc
<jermza> Just the buttons of your location
<MrAnthrope> Make your window active and do CTRL+L on your keyboard.
<MrAnthrope> Is that what you mean, it's different?
<jermza> As per the link (graphic) above
<JoeMaverickSett> so, you're saying you can't click on them? jermza
<JackyAlcine> The breadcrumb you mean jermza
<jermza> Now my button bar looks more like this: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S-XWvj0HT0I/AAAAAAAAA-Q/VLJ19xWQG3E/Desk%201_011.png
<jermza> I think it's a "text" mode (?).
<supersnail> hello, I just installed ubuntu and need some help
<supersnail> I'm new to Linux in general
<MrAnthrope> Anything in particular, supersnail?
<supersnail> When I reboot it goes to the Grub command
<supersnail> well actually before that I can choose Windows 7 or Ubuntu
<supersnail> and if I choose Ubuntu there are 3 OS to boot, Windows 7 and 2 forms of Winodws Vista
<supersnail> but not Ubuntu
<supersnail> I can ESC to the Grub command prompt from there
<JackyAlcine> Are you running wubi?
<JackyAlcine> ^^ supersnail
<supersnail> i don't know
<MrAnthrope> So are you trying to triple boot?
<MrAnthrope> Ubuntu, Win7, and Vista?
<supersnail> Vista is recovery, I want to only boot Ubuntu but it's not an automatic option
<MrAnthrope> More to the point, we're trying to figure out how you installed Ubuntu.
<supersnail> the windows installer
<MrAnthrope> Ah, that's wubi isn't it? I have no experience with wubi.
<jermza> seemed to have been logged out for a moment
<supersnail> then yes, I used wubi
<MrAnthrope> JackyAlcine does that sound like wubi?
<JackyAlcine> Kinda.
<JackyAlcine> Like if he has to go to two boot loader screens; the first being Windows and Ubuntu in the *Windows* bootloader; then it's Windows.
<supersnail> yes i have been seeing 2 boot loader screen
<supersnail> s
<supersnail> Used wubi to install ubuntu, installation was fine, when computer starts 2 options: windows 7 or ubuntu, when I choose ubuntu there's another boot menu with 3 options: windows 7, vista and vista (which are recovery), there's no way to choose ubuntu as the os to load
<MrAnthrope> No idea, sorry. I'm not sure if that's normal or not.
<nit-wit> supersnail, when did you install the wubi
<supersnail> today
<supersnail> a few hours ago
<nit-wit> super did it ever boot to Ubuntu
<supersnail> i haven't seen the interface, it finished installing
<nit-wit> supersnail, so in other words t has never booted to Ubuntu?
<nit-wit> *it
<supersnail> no
<shawn146_> how come i am getting bash: cd: lib: Permission denied ?
<nit-wit> supersnail, did you build any partitions or put wubi in a partiton other then C
<shawn146_> is their a way toa ccess it?
<shawn146_> *access
<supersnail> no, I put wubi in C
<shawn146_> holstein ?....anyone?
<shawn146_> i don't have much longer
<nit-wit> supersnail, sounds like a bad install really, do you need it being a wubi?
<shawn146_> -_-
<supersnail> no, I havent tried a usb load yet
<nit-wit> supersnail, you could remove it and try again. Did it load the ISP then restart and install originally
<nit-wit> *ISO
<supersnail> i just tried to uninstall and reinstall with the same result, yes it loaded then restarted and installed
<nit-wit> supersnail, did you download at the install or do you have actual cd
<supersnail> I do not have a CD, I downloaded wubi from the ubuntu website
<shawn146_> ???????
<nit-wit> supersnail, have you run a MSD5sum https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<supersnail> no, i will look
<nit-wit> super could be a number of reasons why it isn't working starting here is sometimes the answer
<supersnail> i dont know what that md5sum is... i'm going to try to download to a flash drive
<shawn146_> uughh...
<supersnail> thanks for your help nit-wit and all, I will prob be back :p
<shawn146_> bash: cd: lib: Permission denied
<nit-wit> supersnail, no problem
<shawn146_> -_-
<shawn146_> (shoots self in the head)
<nit-wit> shawn146_, your abusing the channel.:(
<shawn146_> oh
<shawn146_> well i am tired, frustrated, and wanting to get this done tonight.
<shawn146_> i have been at it for days
<nit-wit> shawn146_, if somebody had an answer they would post one continuing to post negative responses diminishes this possibility.
<shawn146_> oh..
<nit-wit> shawn146_,  can you give a better description
<shawn146_> good night
<Byb> Hi. My laptop cannot resume from suspend to ram
<Byb> ?
<MrAnthrope> I think that's a common problem.
<MrAnthrope> I've never had a laptop, though.
<Byb> they are not for ubuntu?
<Byb> Sorry, i am new in ubuntu. I mean, can only the desktop suspend/resume? This is strange
<Byb> Bonjour evfool
<evfool> hello
<AbhiJit> suspend work here in my ubuntu
<AbhiJit> i am using lucid 64
<evfool> suspen should work on all hardware that supports it
<evfool> it worked for me on all 4 laptops I've used
<Byb> AbhiJit and evfool, do you say it works also for me?
<AbhiJit> it should
<Byb> Maybe I badly know what resume/suspend is.
<AbhiJit> Byb, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html
<Byb> When the computer goes to sleep, there is a led light with a moon that lights near the keyboard, and the Fn+F1 or power button won't awake it back to use. I have to press a long time the pwr button and it reboots
<Byb> I have the ubuntu 10.10
<Byb> Not Found  The requested URL /~hughsient/quirk/quirk-suspend-debug.html was not found on this server.
<AbhiJit> Byb, http://askubuntu.com/questions/14289/laptop-does-not-wake-up-after-sleep
<Byb> Yes I tried to wait ~1 hour after pressing once the pwr button or the Fn+F1.
<Byb> Please, where shall I find someone with skills that will ask me for logs?
<Byb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10334640
<upsla> hi. i have beetel 100 cx usb adsl modem. i unable connect to internet. i am running ubuntu 10.10.can u help me ?
<upsla> hi. i have beetel 100 cx usb adsl modem. i unable connect to internet. i am running ubuntu 10.10.can u help me ?
<Bipul`> i want's to compile this file libgtkhtml2-dev can any one tell me the steps for compiling
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<ChrisDruif> Hai Silver_Fox_ :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello ChrisDruif .  How are you ?
<ChrisDruif> I am great, how about you?
<Silver_Fox_> Oh not so bad,  just seen I made the resolution center on ubuntu forums.
<ChrisDruif> How do you mean?
<Silver_Fox_> ChrisDruif,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663755
<jermza> Do installed applications - but not necessarily in use - slow down Ubuntu?
<akshatj> I don't think so
<jermza> Eg, if I don't use Open Office, but it's installed, does it slow down Ubuntu's performance?
<akshatj> no
<JoeMaverickSett> no, it just uses your hard disk space if it's not in use.
<jermza> So, it's unlike Windows (which gets slowed down)
<ChrisDruif> jermza: I think most apps in Windows have some startup function, which slow it down...
<jermza> I installed Nautilus Elementary and absolutely nothing has changed.
<jermza> What am I doing wrong?
<ChrisDruif> Did you restart nautilus?
<ChrisDruif> jermza: ^
<jermza> I restarted my whole machine.
<jermza> no help?
<che10> hoe start ik sabnzbplus op na de install?
<ChrisDruif> jermza: Nautilus Elementary was a temporary project from Elementary OS, did you install NE via their PPA?
<UndiFineD> jermza: what is the reason you are worried about performance ?
<UndiFineD> che10: geen idee
<che10> oke
<ChrisDruif> che10: Als je in het Nederlands wilt vragen, moet ik je verwijzen naar #ubuntu-nl :) Heb zelf geen ervaring met sabnzd+
<geirha> !dutch | ChrisDruif
<ubot2> ChrisDruif: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<che10> oke bedankt
<UndiFineD> lol
<ChrisDruif> geirha: Didn't know there was !dutch command :P
<ChrisDruif> !dutch | che10
<ubot2> che10: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<geirha> d'oh. You ruined my c<tab>  :P
<ChrisDruif> ;)
<ibuclaw> !klingon | ibuclaw
<ubot2> Factoid 'klingon' not found
<ibuclaw> :(
<UndiFineD> bak'toh
<ChrisDruif> Did we scare him? :P
<UndiFineD> jermza: ?
<ChrisDruif> geirha: Pidgin sees similarities :P And asks which I want :P
<ChrisDruif> What should klingon say ibuclaw?
<ibuclaw> ChrisDruif, no idea. :~)
<UndiFineD> something abouth honor and death if you do not join #ubuntu-klingon
<UndiFineD> Kah'less commands you
<ChrisDruif> ;add Klingon is If you live on Qo'noS (the Klingon home world) then your honor demands you to join the #ubuntu-klingon channel. If you do not adhere to your own honor, then a death match shall await between you and the current ruler of #ubuntu-klingon. The victor must join the #ubuntu-klingon as part of his obligations and shall be hauled as the new leader.
<ChrisDruif> Something like that?
<ChrisDruif> ;Klingon
<IAmNotThatGuy> ;fail | ChrisDruif
<IAmNotThatGuy> :P
<ChrisDruif> Indeed, seeing DragonEyes is not present :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> ChrisDruif, forgot the channel where you are at? lol
<ChrisDruif> Prolly IAmNotThatGuy :)
<geirha> ChrisDruif: irssi uses the last seen nick that starts with the current string... which would've been che10 if you hadn't barged in just before I hit tab :)
<ChrisDruif> Sorry geirha :)
<geirha> :)
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<hobgoblin> Everyone went just before you logged on and left the rest of us behind
<hobgoblin> goodnow ShootEmUp :)
<ShootEmUp> lol, everyone left you
<hobgoblin> ShootEmUp: yep - everyone left us :(
<ShootEmUp> but I'm here, so now we can start this party!
<hobgoblin> you can if you like, I'll be back later when I find Everyone
<ShootEmUp> okay
<hobgoblin> ShootEmUp: might be better to take the party to #ubuntu-beginners-team - then if it gets really rowdy it'll not get logged with the support stuff in here :)
<ShootEmUp> already there
<ChrisDruif> ShootEmUp: Hai, and us...sortof :P
<ChrisDruif> ba-bye :P
 * JackyAlcine is up and about; and missed school. O.O
<supersnail> my computer does not recognize my flash drive as something to boot from... any suggestions?
<supersnail> sorry disconnected... I cannot boot from a USB drive, any suggestions?
<pleia2> supersnail: that's a hardware problem, not all systems will boot from USB
<pleia2> supersnail: you can see if there is a bios update available
<supersnail> thanks pleia, i will start there
<johnny77> I've had Ubuntu for about a month now and trying to get away from the blind-acceptance of Windows, I have a few questions about Ubuntu configurations.
<Unguided> holstein: r around?
<pleia2> !ask | johnny77
<ubot2> johnny77: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<johnny77> In Ubuntu I understand Linux is the true OS, with gnome, KDE, LXDE etc. being the desktop environment, but now I'm seeing things about windows managers. Where do they fit in?
<holstein> Unguided: hey
<Unguided> holstein: Hey dude. I finally got wubi installed and using right now. WOOHOO!
<johnny77> Sorry, I was trying to type the question so I wouldn't post one long message.
<pleia2> johnny77: a window manager is the part of the desktop environment (gnome, kde, lxde) that controls behavior of the windows
<holstein> Unguided: COOL
<holstein> not bad right?
<holstein> thats such a neat project i think
<holstein> borrowing space on an existing ntfs partition and all
<pigy1_alt> guys i got installed to point were i can loging using ctrl+cmd_f1 but stuck here
<pleia2> johnny77: so you have the linux kernel, on top of that you may have gnome for the graphical interface, which uses Metacity or Compiz as a window manager
<holstein> you'll probably want an actual install in a couple weeks :)
<Unguided> no. I agree. now im trying to decide if i want to keep wubi or make a virtual machine using virtualbox then i can test networking between two virtual machines
<holstein> i think wubi is a nice step up from Vbox
<Unguided> your probably right on the install
<holstein> easy*
<johnny77> pleia2: I know it's a lot about personal preference, but why choice Metacity, openbox, fluxbox or whatever?
<holstein> IF you dont need both win and lin at the same time
<pleia2> johnny77: metacity has flawless integration with the gnome desktop, fluxbox and openbox can be run by themselves without a desktop environment if your needs are simple (fluxbox out of the box pretty just gives you borders and basic menus and navigation)
<Unguided> right. cant test networking between the two without vbox though. can test 2 vm's in a virtual network environment on the same laptop though
<johnny77> When I go to login, I have the choice of Ubuntu, gnome/openbox, LXDE, and openbox session. And I think I can install fluxbox and have many more choice.s
<pleia2> johnny77: yep
<supersnail> trying to install with wubi, do i need to partition the hd? or just follow instructions?
<holstein> supersnail: nope
<holstein> you start the install from the windows desktop
<Unguided> supersnail: no. just follow the directions. it will make a file on your hard drive. you can tell wubi how much space to use. i told it 10gb
<holstein> logged into windows
<supersnail> thanks
<johnny77> pleia2: I'm in an Openbox session which give me very little. Why would I want to run this versus openbox with a DE?
<Unguided> gosh. im already helping others
<Unguided> LOL
<holstein> Unguided: :)
<Unguided> how much snow did you get
<pigy1_alt> it looks like maybe something wrong with my vidoe, but only thing read on blogs is to change xorg.conf but i dont see it on 10.10
<holstein> Unguided: me?
<pleia2> johnny77: you may like a desktop with "very little" :) I use fluxbox on my 2nd desktop because all I ever do is use a browser and watch movies on it, I don't need widgets and things
<holstein> we have about a foot some places
<Unguided> holstein. yes sorry
<holstein> still coming down
<johnny77> pleia2: If I can also install Fluxbox or blackbox, do I just have to install them and try them to see if I like?
<holstein> hitting a bunch of folk i think
<Unguided> holstein: what state r u in
<pleia2> johnny77: yep, you'd just select fluxbox or whichever when you log in
<holstein> NC
<holstein> asheville north carolina
<Unguided> holstein: that sucks
<holstein> nah, its been pretty tame so far
<holstein> and its pretty
<holstein> as long as you dont have anywhere to go
<holstein> and i dont :)
<Unguided> holstein: im in ohio. we r expecting 2-4
<johnny77> pleia2: do you prefer fluxbox over blacbox or openbox?
<holstein> Unguided: its coming your way
<Unguided> holstein: by wednesday night
 * pleia2 nudges off-topic discussion elsewhere ;)
<pigy1_alt> anyone know how i can get ui to work, if i cant find xorg.conf file
 * holstein nudges pleia2 ;)
<pleia2> johnny77: I never really tried openbox or blackbox, fluxbox worked well for me so I kept with it
<johnny77> pleia2: can I get certain programs to automatically run when I enter openbox?
<Unguided> holstein: your opinion: vbox vm for both linux windows and for testing environment
<pleia2> johnny77: I don't know much about openbox and whether it has some kind of built-in mechanism for that, you can always write scripts to launch things
<holstein> Unguided: i think Vbox is great for testing
<holstein> reverting to snapshots
<holstein> handy
<holstein> and networking is not an issue
<holstein> depends on what you need i suppose
<johnny77> pleia2: can you do that in fluxbox?
<pleia2> pigy1_alt: I'm afraid xorg.conf isn't standard in modern distros since it usually "just works" with auto-detection, but you should start by looking at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log log file to see what is failing
<Unguided> Holstein: i think by setting up a vm that way I can walk through the actuall install process nodestructively
<pleia2> johnny77: no, you have to use a script
<kristian-aalborg> hi y'all
<pigy1_alt> pleia2 got log file open.. and looking now
<kristian-aalborg> can someone recommend a game or two that does not run via X?
<pigy1_alt> would i look at last line ?
<pleia2> pigy1_alt: could be the last line, could be a few lines up, typically you'll see a warning or failure notice
<pigy1_alt> last line says AIGLX: suspending AIGLX clients
<Unguided> holstein: i figure using a vm i can make partitions etc even ubuntu server
<Unguided> *test ubuntu server
<pleia2> pigy1_alt: there will probably be a few errors (even a functioning xserver sometimes has some non-fatal, informational warnings), for each one I'd pop them into google and see if you can figure out what's causing the trouble
<Unguided> alright. im out. time to go to work. TTYL.
<holstein> Unguided: laterx :)
<hobgoblin> pigy1_alt: look for EE and WW in the xorg log, for instance in a terminal cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep WW  and cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
<supersnail_> i've been trying to install ubuntu for hours now & have run into problems with every way I try it. When I dl to a flash drive, i cannot boot through a usb, when I use wubi, when I start ubuntu, it is not an option in the 2nd boot screen... is there another way?
<pigy1_alt> man, i guess i better usto command like filtering cause that file i huge :)
<hobgoblin> there are huger ones ...
<johnny77> Is the gnome-panel the same no matter which desktop environment or windows manager I login to?
<supersnail_> how do i make sure my usb drive is bootable?
<pigy1_alt> damn, just did sudo nano filepath with grep
<hobgoblin> johnny77: no - if you logged into a kde one there is no gnome panel - fluxbox wouldn't use it
<piromire> so, I downloaded ubuntu and burned it to a disc. I've been running it in the "Try Ubuntu" mode because when I try to install, it sits there for hours at a time and does absolutely nothing (on the language select screen).
<piromire> so I guess what I'm asking is, why can I run Ubuntu in Try mode, but not install it?
<holstein> piromire: graphics chip i say
<holstein> well...
<piromire> I use a relatively new laptop, from 2009. is there maybe an older version I can download that will install?
<holstein> piromire: what is on your HD now?
<hobgoblin> piromire: have you checked the cd - there's an option on the cd boot screen - hit any key once you get the pic of a man and kbd
<piromire> I was using vista, but I got a virus and just wiped my computer clean.. and I coudln't re-install vista because the product key on the bottom of my laptop is half worn off
<piromire> D:
<holstein> piromire: when you're in the live envoronment
<piromire> I hold F12 while it's booting up and select "CD/DVD" and it goes straight to the Try It or Install it screen
<holstein> try running gparted from the system - administration menu
<holstein> see if your HD looks good
<holstein> other than that, it could be a bad iso
<piromire> Hm, I got the iso from the ubuntu site
<piromire> I guess I'll have my friend take a look at the hard drive and whatnot
<piromire> haha
<piromire> thanks for the help though!
<hobgoblin> piromire: did you torrent it - or did you check the iso you donwloaded with md5sum
<piromire> I downloaded the iso from the Ubuntu site
<hobgoblin> piromire: yea - we underdstand that, doesn't mean that the iso has an error caused between there and you - did you check it or check that the cd was a good burn?
<piromire> I guess I'm not really sure how to check that
<holstein> you can check from the boot screen as hobgoblin suggested
<holstein> OR look at the md5 sum
<holstein> several ways
<hobgoblin> piromire: reboot and you can check the cd from it's screen - any key at the man and kdb screen
<piromire> okay, now i'm just waiting on it to check
<holstein> if that passes, id look at the hard drive
<holstein> piromire: what computer?
<holstein> you might find some info on a wiki or forum about that particual unit
<piromire> yeah, no errors found
<piromire> I'll look around wiki then and have someone look at the hard drive for me
<piromire> thanks a lot!
<metaflav> hi just got ubuntu on a CD, want to install it & also keep windows 7, don't know how to partion the hard drives. don't have any "free space"
<holstein> metaflav: you'll have to have somewhere to put it
<hobgoblin> metaflav: I suspect that you need to look at some partition work - can you open a terminal from the apps- accessories and paste in this command  sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> when messing with partitions, i would suggest backing up your data
<hobgoblin> then paste the result to paste.ubuntu.com - put a name in the name box and hit paste - give us the new url
<metaflav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552540/
<metaflav> I have windows saved on a disk and my files are in the cloud :)
<pigy1_alt> pleia2 man this is hard.. ran ubuntu-bug xorg to send bug but not sure what todo next
<pigy1_alt> i get err r128 0 fbioput_vscreeninfo
<kristian-aalborg> this is kind of embarrasing... I want to update from terminal but can't figure out the proper way to do it without getting a new kernel
<MichealH> Hi
<MichealH> hobgoblin: around?
<hobgoblin> kristian-aalborg: you'd need to pin the kernel then - no idea how though lol - I 'think' you can do so in synaptoc
<hobgoblin> MichealH: off and on I am
<MichealH> hobgoblin: There is this person I met who is intrested in BT
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> But of course me not being a member I cannot mentor him or anything like that... :D
 * MichealH hints
<MichealH> *hint* *hint* :P
<hobgoblin> nice - send them along to the team channel and get them to post to the m/l - hang on and I'll get a link
<hobgoblin> MichealH: thanks for thinking of me - but I'm taking a breather from padawans
<MichealH> Ah
<hobgoblin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership
<MichealH> I am getting to be a member... Well cprofitt thinks im ready :)
<MichealH> cprofitt: around? :P
<codo> hi ?
<kristian-aalborg> hi hobgoblin
<akshatj> codo: hi
<MichealH> Hi codo
<MichealH> :)
<codo> hi all :)
<kristian-aalborg> that just seems so weird... often you'd not want a kernel update
<hobgoblin> hi codo
<MichealH> hobgoblin: Care to give the link to codo? :)
<codo> hi hobgoblin akshatj MichealH
<hobgoblin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership
<codo> ok
<hobgoblin> kristian-aalborg: I've never not updated a kernel, lucky I guess
<kristian-aalborg> sudo apt-get upgrade gets the new kernel, if there is one
<kristian-aalborg> to my understanding, at least
<hobgoblin> kristian-aalborg: yes it would - but if the kernel is pinned or whatever you do then it get's left - never done it with a kernle - but I have done it with other packages
<hobgoblin> kristian-aalborg: might need to do all the kernel things - not sure - try it
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<hobgoblin> unless someone else wants to jump in with more specific information
<hobgoblin> kristian-aalborg: if you do it in synaptic - you'll see the update availablilty change as you reload etc - it won't update untill you actually apply changes
<kristian-aalborg> hobgoblin: I don't even have X ;)
<hobgoblin> well at least it won't update then :p
<hobgoblin> hang on a mo
<kristian-aalborg> np
<hobgoblin> kristian-aalborg: start here assuming you can see websites ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<hobgoblin> found a few forum links - but they point in the same direction - also appears to be problematic
<kristian-aalborg> hobgoblin: thanks, I can easily read websites etc etc... I have two computers - this is for the X-less one
<hobgoblin> sorry I can't be of more help
<kristian-aalborg> it's cool, I got somewhere
<kristian-aalborg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342064
<kristian-aalborg> I actually thought this was a wanted feature, but I guess not
<hobgoblin> nice find - bookmarked
<cprofitt> codo: welcome
<cprofitt> thinking about getting a BU-353...
<cprofitt> anyone in here had any luck with one of those under Ubuntu?
<codo> cprofitt: so is there a nice helpful doc on creating coc key ?
<codo> anywhere ?
<codo> cprofitt: also thanks for the welcome
<UndiFineD> ;CoC
<UndiFineD> !CoC
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<codo> ok thanks UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> codo: the screencast I can really recommend
<UndiFineD> it was made by duanedesign here
<codo> ah ok :)
<Daniel0108> codo: duanedesign is my mentor ;) ;D
<codo> Daniel0108: ah ok :)
<Daniel0108>  GTG, bye :D
<Red-Raven> hey guys.
<Red-Raven> took a new step in Ubuntu/genera computer stuff: VMware. got some questions though.
<Red-Raven_> anyone understand how VMware handles memory?
<eviljames> Attempting to run ubuntu 10.10 from my lvm root, initramfs is apparently misbehaving.  Refuses to boot, drpos me at the busybox/initramfs prompt.  From that prompt I can modprobe dm_mod ; vgscan ; vgchange -ay, and then mount root, but I don't know why this isn't happening automatically by the initramfs.  Anyone know much about this initramfs / lvm / raid / ubuntu combination?
<Red-Raven_> no clue. i've been on Ubuntu for about two weeks now.
<eviljames> heh
<eviljames> I don't know much about Ubuntu myself, but I've been on Slackware for over 10 yrs..
<eviljames> I actually expected Ubuntu not to need much configuring for lvm
<Red-Raven_> slackware another Linux-based OS?
<eviljames> Slackware is the oldest surviving Linux distro.
<Red-Raven_> is it like the original Linux?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven_: "Linux" is just the name of the kernel.
<eviljames> Well, no.  but it has been around since 1993, and maintained by the same 1 guy for its entire lifetime.
<eviljames> (and his band of merry men, of course)
<aveilleux> Red-Raven_: If you're interested, here's a timeline: http://futurist.se/gldt/
<Red-Raven_> oh right. i srot of knew that.
<Red-Raven_> he still does right?
<eviljames> Red-Raven_: yes, indeed, Pat still maintains Slackware.
<eviljames> ...but about initramfs :P
<Red-Raven_> pat?
<Red-Raven_> oh crap. my moms laptop its having issues again. this time yeildmanager, an ad service owned by yahoo, is directing her to their site when she tries to veiw yahoo news story. yahoo is doing this to its own users! i might have fixed it though by adding yeildmanager to the windows host file.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven_: What browser is she using?
<Red-Raven_> EI.  Ik Ik.... i might have her switch to FF.
 * aveilleux hopes it's not IE
<Red-Raven_> too late
<aveilleux> Red-Raven_: Actually it's easier in Opera... it has built-in content blocking
<Red-Raven_> yah but its a rig we'd rather not DL stuff to cause its not technically ours. she uses it to create power points for church service. and they own it. but FF is already on there, and i may have her get AVG. would that help?
 * aveilleux shrugs
<Red-Raven_> (sorry to anyone who wants to have a real linux convo. if you need anything feel free. ill stop discussing this)
<Red-Raven_> yah so IDK. like i said, i added it to the host file, so if that doesn't work, ill have her switch to FF and get AVG.
<Red-Raven_> well seems like the host file worked.
<Red-Raven_> so anyways, i had some questions about memory and VMware.
<holstein> VMware is just given memory from your system
<holstein> is that what you mean?
<holstein> i use Vbox
<holstein> when you give Vbox 512 of your ram, its just given access to it
<holstein> and, AFAIK, the host system loses access to it
<holstein> VM might do it differently
<Red-Raven__> not that. i mean HD space.
<Red-Raven__> AFAIK?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven__: As Far As I know
<aveilleux> Red-Raven__: Also, memory != hard drive space
<Red-Raven__> thx.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven__: They're very different things :P
<holstein> Red-Raven__: its vitrual HD space
<Red-Raven__> oh. so memory=RAM and HD space=?
<holstein> its not partitioned or whatever
<holstein> its like a file
<holstein> you can delete it
<aveilleux> Red-Raven__: HD space is how much space you have on your hard drive :P
<holstein> Vbox has a way for the guest HD to scale as needed
<holstein> like a file that can get larger when you need it to
<holstein> im sure VM has that too
<eviljames> Attempting to run ubuntu 10.10 from my lvm root, initramfs is apparently misbehaving.  Refuses to boot, drpos me at the busybox/initramfs prompt.  From that prompt I can modprobe dm_mod ; vgscan ; vgchange -ay, and then mount root, but I don't know why this isn't happening automatically by the initramfs.  Anyone know much about this initramfs / lvm / raid / ubuntu combination?
<Red-Raven__> i know that. theres mot a simpler word like memory for RAM? you have to say HD space?
<holstein> memory isnt HD space
<holstein> memory = ram
<Red-Raven__> IK that now.
<holstein> although some folk say memory for HD space
<holstein> which is unclear
<Red-Raven__> so then what do you say for HD sapce? or is thatt the shortest possible?
<holstein> storage is the buss word associated with HD space
<Red-Raven__> ok thx.
<holstein> "plenty of memory and storage"
<holstein> buzz*
<eviljames> I'd say that when people use memory and storage interchangeably, they don't have any real notion of what either means.
<eviljames> More often than not, anyhow.
<holstein> eviljames: agreed
<Red-Raven__> oh got it. so i have an ubuntu ISO on windows. when i use VM to open the ISO, and later close it, it doesn't take any more storage than before i opened it, right? like VM doesn't make some kind of copy for it to use?
<holstein> not the iso
<holstein> the guest OS just reads that
<holstein> the same way a physical machine would read a disc
<holstein> a CD
<holstein> or DVD
<Red-Raven__> so it would be like booting a Live CD, but staying in windows?
<eviljames> Red-Raven__: VMWare (or, for a more user-friendly approach VirtualBox) makes a Virtual HD - which attaches to the VM as a storage unit.  You could then install whatever onto the Virtual HD - which is just a file or series of files on your host.
<holstein> booting a 'fake' live CD in windows on a vitual machine
<Red-Raven__> so how would i save files created in VMware?
<holstein> on the vitual hard drive
<eviljames> I think there are some concepts here that haven't stuck.
<holstein> just think of it like a complete vitual computer
<holstein> virtual*
<eviljames> 1) Virtual Machine.  This is a complete computer, except instead of running on hardware, it runs in a window.
<holstein> with its own hard drive and memory and everything
<Red-Raven__> ok i get that part, (virtual PC). but i don't get the virtual HD yet.
<eviljames> it is fully separate from the host computer (where the window runs), and provides its own CPU, RAM, Hard Drive, CD Rom Drive, Video Card, USB ports, etc. to the guest OS.
<eviljames> The Guest OS then has to be installed onto the hard drive that the Hypervisor (Host software running the Guest OS) provides to the Guest
<Red-Raven__> so like windows is pushed to the side while VM runs?
<holstein> NO
<Red-Raven__> so i need a web host then?
<holstein> the fake machine is being hosted my windows in that scenario
<eviljames> Windows is still running.  It is running a program that emulates a CPU.
<holstein> hosted by*
<eviljames> Windows is considered the "Host" machine in this.  "Host" in this context is different from a web host.
<eviljames> Logically different, if conceptually similar.
<Red-Raven__> so i need two machines to run VM? one host and one to access it/
<Red-Raven__> ?*
<holstein> no
<eviljames> So your Host (Windows) provides a Virtual Hard Disk (which is a series of files in your C:\) to VMWare.  Ubuntu can be installed onto the Vurtal HD
<holstein> the guest is faked
<eviljames> Virtual, rather.
<holstein> yup
<eviljames> Red-Raven__: The Hypervisor (VMware) _is_ the second machine.  Or, rather, it's a layer that allows you to pretend you're running a 2nd machine on your first machine.
<eviljames> If that makes sense...
<holstein> you boot the install medium in the V machine
<holstein> and install to a portion of your hard drive
<holstein> that will be used as an actual hard drive in the virtual guest
<Red-Raven__> ohhhhhh so like the OS your running in VM has access to all the files on your C drive?
<eviljames> no.
<eviljames> They're fully separate.
<holstein> you can set up shares
<holstein> but NO
<eviljames> The OS running in the VM has its own C drive
<eviljames> which is the virtual disk you provide to it.
<holstein> its just as if you have a different computer there
<Red-Raven__> so you need to give it a blank CD?
<holstein> Red-Raven__: for?
<holstein> the virtual hard drive?
<holstein> you set up a virtual hard drive
<holstein> when you make the virtual machine
<Red-Raven__> ok i think i just need a good article. i dont understand this virtual HD stuff.
<eviljames> Red-Raven__: I think you have plenty of reading to do :)
<eviljames> Red-Raven__: First, don't use VMWare, use VirtualBox
<holstein> you tell it to use a portion of your hard drive
<eviljames> It will make things MUCH more clear I think
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> just run Vbox
<eviljames> VirtualBox, fwiw, is the _best_ consumer-grade Virtualization software.
<holstein> and google when you get a quiestion
<eviljames> And they have superb documentation.
<holstein> its easy too
<Red-Raven__> so is there any point in keeping VMware?
<holstein> on buntu
<eviljames> Red-Raven__: VMWare is the industry standard.
<Red-Raven__> ok ill go dlete VMware then.
<Red-Raven__> is the standered add/remove programs option in win7 good at removing every peice of a program?
<holstein> Red-Raven__: ive only seen windows 7 run for about 10 mintues in total
<holstein> i would say no
<holstein> but just because thats the way if used to be
<holstein> it*
<Red-Raven__> um, ok. then how SHOULD i go about removing stuff?
<holstein> hmmm, i would google "windows 7, completly remove whatever"
<Red-Raven__> ok thx.
<Red-Raven__> this looks good: http://www.martau.com/
<holstein> lol
<Red-Raven__> ???
<holstein> dont install more software to make sure the software is removed ;)
<eviljames> sudo apt-get remove windows
<holstein> hehe
<eviljames> how doez it work?! :D
<eviljames> removepkg windows-7-*.tgz
<eviljames> nope...
<holstein> nah, just dont add things to try and get rid of things
<holstein> counter-productive in my opinion
<Red-Raven__> ok. so then just use add/remove programs in win7 then?
<holstein> whatever you feel comfortable with
<holstein> i dont have any experience to share about win7
<Red-Raven__> ok. anyone else?
<holstein> nah, anyone else will refer you to ##windows
<Red-Raven__> alright then. ill stick with win7 built in stuff for now then. let me restart so it will delete VMware. wouldn't have to reboot in linux....
<eviljames> I think that add/remove programs is ...
<eviljames> ok, later dude! :D
<Red-Raven> so this is the right thing: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads ?
<holstein> Red-Raven: if you would like to download Vbox 4.o for windows
<holstein> that would be the place to go
<Red-Raven> ok awesome.
<robbmunson> hi all! =)
<Red-Raven> Hello!
<Red-Raven> wow Virtual Box is actually...pretty big...
<eviljames> Yeah, but worth it.
<Red-Raven> i hope so :)
<Red-Raven> is there a good aritcle on how exactly virualiztion works? if you can't think of it off the top of your head don't worry about it. ill find something. maybe wiki.
<eviljames> Even wikipedia is going to be too detailed.
<eviljames> I think what we need here is a good analogy
<eviljames> and, unfortunately, there is no car analogy :P
<Red-Raven> YES! i love analogys!
<Red-Raven> carr?
<Red-Raven> car*
<holstein> its like having 2 computers in one
<eviljames> Not quite
<holstein> sharing resources
<eviljames> because it's like having N computers in
<Red-Raven> ok i get that.
<eviljames> one
<holstein> eviljames: hehe
<holstein> true ;)
<eviljames> k.  Let's do this as a series of layers.
<Red-Raven> wow please don't start all this again!
<holstein> you can have as many as you want
<eviljames> Red-Raven: I got this, bear with me :D
<eviljames> Red-Raven: layer 1: Hardware.  By itself it does nothing but receive instructions and process that.
<eviljames> This much, you understand on an intuitive level.
<eviljames> Layer 2: OS.  presents information in a way that human can use it.  Receives information in a way that human outputs it.
<eviljames> Translates that information into instructions for the hardware to process, receives output from the hardware, give it to human.  repeat ad nauseum
<eviljames> This much, you also understand.
<Red-Raven> yah. like the GUI.
<eviljames> Layer 3: Software - provides useful features to the OS.
<phillw> cprofitt: you called?
<eviljames> I'd put the GUI as Layer 3 (because that's where it is Linux)
<eviljames> Red-Raven: Note: These Layers I'm mentioning are made up on the fly by me right now.  Nobody else will know whta I'm talking about :P
<eviljames> "This is a layer 3!" <- won't mean anything outside this conversation :P
<nit-wit> ohhhh the usual suspects.:)
<eviljames> anyhow.
<Red-Raven> thought so lol.
<Red-Raven> hey nit-wit. im learning about virtual......stuf....
<Red-Raven> stuff*
<eviljames> Red-Raven: Anyhow, the GUI, Excel, Outlook, Firefox, etc, consider this all to be level 3-ish. :P
<Red-Raven> right.
<eviljames> Another Level 3 software is the Hypervisor
<eviljames> The Hypervisor creates a fake Level 1.
<Red-Raven> fake hardware?
<eviljames> Yes.
<Red-Raven> how is that possible?
<eviljames> Exactly that.  Fake hardware.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, virtual is cool some things run better the others, but overall it is a good skill to know what to basically do.
<nit-wit> *then
<cprofitt> yes, phillw -- are you in -team?
<eviljames> Red-Raven: For today's lesson, you do not want to know how it is possible.
<eviljames> Red-Raven: Just know that it is, and that's what you're doing.
<eviljames> Fake Motherboard, CPU, RAM, HD, Floppy, Mouse, Keyboard, USB, everything.
<JackyAlcine> >
<Red-Raven> um, ok. *puts that in sticky note*
<JackyAlcine> ?
<JackyAlcine> eviljames: are you talking about virtualization?
<eviljames> JackyAlcine: Trying to give a good beginner's view on virtualization.
<eviljames> JackyAlcine: Don't clutter it up with the nitty gritty until I'm done ;)
<Red-Raven> yup :)
<JackyAlcine> eviljames: lol, you're cruel! lol that's such a scary way of describing it!
<eviljames> JackyAlcine: When I'm done it will be clear, conceptually! :D
<JackyAlcine> eviljames: I'd be afraid to virtualize if I learned about it that way! lol
<eviljames> Red-Raven: So, the fake Level 1 that is established is powerful enough to run a level2, which then runs your level 3 stuff.
<Red-Raven> ok got that.
<eviljames> Red-Raven: But it _also_ sandboxes everything.  The Guest machine has _no_ idea that it is running in a VM
<Red-Raven> guest machine is windows?
<eviljames> here we'll draw a distinction: "Host" and "Guest" - the Host machine runs the Hypervisor (Vmware, VirtualBox) etc
<eviljames> In your case, Windows is the Host
<Red-Raven> and guest is whatever ISO you're running?
<eviljames> it runs VirtualBox, which provides this fake Layer 1.
<eviljames> Yes, indeed!
<eviljames> When VirtualBox loads up a window that's running an iso
<eviljames> What's _really_ happening is:
<eviljames> It creates a sandboxed, fake CPU/RAM/everything.
<eviljames> Red-Raven: Did you ever play ROMs?  NES / SNES / Genesis...Mame?
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, which computer are you going virtual with?
<Red-Raven> no. im 15.
<Red-Raven> im vitualizing on my laptop, on windows 7.
<eviljames> ahhh
<eviljames> Red-Raven: Ok, so virtualbox sets up a sandbox, provides a fake CPU/RAM/etc.
<Red-Raven> i know that.
<eviljames> It also provides a fake CDRom drive, that is filled with a fake CD (<- the iso image)
<Red-Raven> now.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, good the XP unit is to underpowered, but you probably knew that already. Did you get all dualbooted with the XP setup?
<eviljames> Then, the fake computer boots up, as a normal machine would.  It reads the ISO as a normal computer would read a bootable CD from its CDRom drive
<Red-Raven> nit-wit, yup.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, cool your styling now.:)
<eviljames> Which, in turn, initializes the Operating System (layer 2), and allows you to run programs (layer 3)
<eviljames> They even provide a fake graphics card so you can use a GUI :D
<Red-Raven> nit-wit: yeah. :)
<eviljames> that being said, it's not anywhere near what a real graphics card is/can do - so 3D gaming (and pretty much any/all 3D acceleration) is unavailable.
<eviljames> Red-Raven: has what I've said made even a little sense?
<Red-Raven> ok i get it. so even if there is no CD in the drive, the virtual box tells the guest OS that there is and gives it the ISO files when it asks for the CD?
<Red-Raven> yes.
<eviljames> Pretty much, yeah.  When virtualbox sees the ISO file, it pretends that it's a disc inside a cd drive
<eviljames> durrr, to many "it" in that sentence.  When virtualbox gets the iso, virtualbox pretends the iso is a cd inside a cd drive
<Red-Raven> real hardware>real OS>real software>Virtual Box>fake Hardware (including fake CD drive that's replased with real ISO)>fake software>fake software
<eviljames> Yeah, something like that.
<eviljames> For all intents and purposes, you could treat each VirtualBox window as its own computer.
<Red-Raven> ok cool. so is that it?
<eviljames> So, you could (in theory, providing your system can do it) run 4 virtual machines side by side
<eviljames> and it's like running 4 computers, on your computer
<JackyAlcine> yup
<JackyAlcine> so fun.:D
<eviljames> JackyAlcine: anything I missed, or glossed over too much?
<Red-Raven> ...not on my 2 GB RAM you can't...
<eviljames> hahahah
<JackyAlcine> I'll have to read up a bit.
<eviljames> You could run OpenBSD in 256MB or less, FreeBSD on another 256, Slackware on 512 or so... ;)
<nit-wit> see you all on the natty side.:)
<JackyAlcine> Nope, you got it. :D
<Red-Raven> anyways, i only have one main question before i go off to read articles on it: can you explain the whole fake hradware thing? i mean, to get the functions hardware is necissary for done, don't you need actual circiuts? or is that crazy?
<Red-Raven> hardware*
<JackyAlcine> That's a bit complicated.
<eviljames> Indeed, that's why I glossed over it.
<JackyAlcine> I don't even know fully myself.
<Red-Raven> um, ok.
<Red-Raven> ill have to look that up then.
<eviljames> If you really want to know, there's a translation layer between the instructions that the OS gives its fake processor and what the Hypervisor sends to the *actual* OS to send to the *actual* processor
<eviljames> (roughly)
<eviljames> I should've been more clear.
<eviljames> There's a translation layer between the instructions that the Guest OS sends to the fake processor, which the hypervisor receives, translates, sends to the Host OS to send to the Host Processor.
<eviljames> Somewhat more clear, but for all intents and purposes, treat the Hypervisor as an emulator
<Red-Raven> ok i get it. *actual" really does mean real here?
<Red-Raven> ok i think i get it enough to get through it all now.
<eviljames> Yeah, above, actual = host = the real piece of metal.
<eviljames> as opposed to fake, which is the guest / hypervisor provided CPU
<Red-Raven> how do i save files i create on these guest OSs though?
<eviljames> Right, that's where the virtual HDs come in.
<eviljames> The hypervisor takes a single file, makes it, say, 20GB, and provides that to the Guest OS as a Hard Disk.
<eviljames> Which, under the Guest, you could then partition, format, install, etc.
<Red-Raven> i follow.
<eviljames> You can, at least in VirtualBox, fairly easily provide folders on your Host to the Guest.  They're done via the network.  This part gets a little tricky.
<Red-Raven> is this file real or fake?
<eviljames> heh, here we go :D
<Red-Raven> oh noes!
<eviljames> So, you have folder C:\temp on the Host (real) machine.  You want to provide it to the guest so that when you copy a file from your guest machine, it appears on the host machine.
<eviljames> (yes, technically, all the files from the guest are on the host, but they're buried in a disk image, let's not go there...)
<Red-Raven> ok. sorry, i know we're kind of on the role, but my parents are calling me for dinner. ill save the log or something.
<eviljames> The Guest OS has to mount the provided folder as a _network_ share (samba / Windows File Sharing) and then write to it that way.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-11
<eviljames> heheh
<eviljames> Red-Raven: no worries, start reading the documentation, it'll be more clear than I am anyway :D
<eviljames> have fun
<Red-Raven> i will:)
<nit-wit> natty , natty , natty
<ChrisDruif> nit-wit: What's with natty?
<nit-wit> ChrisDruif, just having fun at others exspese.:)
<ChrisDruif> Expanse? :P
<stlsaint> ChrisDruif: sup
<eviljames> lvm / raid / ubuntu experts around?
<ChrisDruif> Ubuntu experts? :P
<eviljames> *shrug* if there is such a thing ;)
<nit-wit> opps installed compiz and lost the desktop it is back. *exspense was the word of the day
<pigy1_alt> how can i update flash player, cant watch utube via firefox
<johnny77> Is anyone familiar with Openbox? I'm playing around with setting up a Openbox session.
<ChrisDruif> johnny77: You might be better off in #lubuntu seeing LXDE uses OpenBox :)
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: I have LXDE installed and like it, but noticed that I could login to an "Openbox Session". Not knowing what that was I Googled it. Now I have no idea if I should be using LXDE, Gnome/Openbox, Openbox, or try Blackbox or Fluxbox.
<ChrisDruif> OpenBox is just one part of the Desktop Environment :) (Bit late and a few beers too many to remember what it exactly does :P)
<ChrisDruif> Lemma check what is does again :P
<ChrisDruif> Ahh...Window Managers :D
<ChrisDruif> Here you've got a comparison of the WM's in Linux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_window_managers
<ChrisDruif> Default Gnome uses Metacity :) In Ubuntu is Compiz installed as well :)
<ChrisDruif> But it's all your own preference :)
 * JackyAlcine be bracck
 * hajour giggles his idea s?
<hajour> oops wrong chat
<ChrisDruif> xD
<ChrisDruif> johnny77: Don't mind those two for once :)
<ChrisDruif> johnny77: Did that help you anything?
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: Yeah, it helped.... I know a lot has to do with preference, but I really don't want to install them all, just to see which I liked. Being new to Ubuntu I'm not sure how it's all put together. Is it better to run LXDE or just openbox? What do I loose if I just run openbox?
<ChrisDruif> Did you install LXDE or Lubuntu? :)
<johnny77> ChanServ: I just don't know how all the pieces of the puzzle fit together.
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: LXDE
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: oops, that last that one post was supposed to go to you Chris. :)
<ChrisDruif> Yeah, I guessed it was :P
<ChrisDruif> As was noticed on that comparison site I gave you is LXDE by default shipped with Xfwm, a compositing window manager...
<ChrisDruif> Compositing wm's can do all sorts of things with windows, instead of just showing them side-by-side, cascaded etc....they can do things like Wobbly Windows (morphing and what-not)... ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager )
<ChrisDruif> This is apposed to OpenBox, which only allows stacking (few more things as well) ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stacking_window_manager )
<ChrisDruif> So that would be the trade-off :)
<ChrisDruif> I must say only Compix is really advanced in manipulating windows (Wobbly Windows, transparency etc)
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: When I installed LXDE from the Software Center, it installed Openbox as the WM.
<ChrisDruif> Ow...then Wikipedia must be out of date or something :)
<ChrisDruif> Here is a small explanation about what a Desktop Environment means in Unix-systems: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment#Desktop_environments_for_the_X_Window_System
<nit-wit> johnny77, look n synaptic with lxde and see if it installed, U would avois the software center it misses dependencies, and you can't see all that is being installed.
<nit-wit> *in
<ChrisDruif> nit-wit: You can select to see "technical" packages in USC :P
<ChrisDruif> But when searching, I do prefer synaptic thou O:-)
<nit-wit> ChrisDruif, that may be so but synaptic all around is a better learning environment it has more applicability.
<johnny77> nit-wit: XFWM is not installed on my computer. If that is what you wanted me to check.
<nit-wit> johnny77, I just run in a terminal sudo apt-get install lxde,
<johnny77> nit-wit: I'm not trying to be difficult, but why?
<ChrisDruif> Alright my lovelies, you've found each other...I'll leave you two alone :)
<nit-wit> johnny77, that is the way I do it as I know I have the repositories open, and I'm a exsperienced user.
<ChrisDruif> Off to bed :)
<johnny77> ChrisDruif: bye
<nit-wit> ChrisDruif, mmmmmmm:)
<johnny77> nit-wit: oh, ok... I've installed programs with terminal and am working on getting more familiar with it.
<nit-wit> johnny77, open box may have been installed already but you didn't get the lxde meta package not sure
<nit-wit> johnny77, it takes awhile I started with computer only 4 years ago, but with open source
<johnny77> nit-wit: Yes, I have the LXDE meta package installed.
<apehed> Hello, I have a question. I have a computer which runs an old version of debian linux. I need to use an Asus-PCI-G31 (RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI) wifi card instead of ethernet on this computer now. I am unable to get it working on debian. If I burn the ubuntu cd, will it automatically work? I am thinking of just installing ubuntu on the computer instead.
<nit-wit> johnny77, so the desktop I forget what it is called at the login window isn't in the bottom bar.
<red-paladin2> Sorry I am apehed I lost my connection I was hoping someone could let me know if I install ubuntu 10.10 if I could use my asus ralink card out of the box
<JackyAlcine> There's a chance; you should check if the card's supported by Linux.
<red-paladin2> I know it is
<nit-wit> red-paladin2, http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&site=webhp&&sa=X&ei=OrcrTaz1EIzg4wbLsc2ZCg&sqi=2&ved=0CBcQvwUoAQ&q=asus+ralink+card+maverick+meerkat&spell=1&fp=ad508277c3b23a06
<nit-wit> red-paladin2, seems to need a bit of tweaking from what I read
<JackyAlcine> Then it shall.
<st33med> 11.04: coming soon awwwright...
<red-paladin2> Thanks for the reply
<red-paladin2> so just to confirm, if I burn a cd of ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso, use that to install the system, It should automatically be able to use the card as easy as a windows PC? I just have to follow those instructions if it won't shut off?
<JackyAlcine> Hopefully.
<red-paladin2> :)
<nit-wit> red-paladin2, it looks like it may not just be plug and play did you look at the google links?
<red-paladin2> yeah I did
<red-paladin2> there is a lot of conflicting info
<frank1_> anyone know if orb can be run through virtual box?
<frank1_> or of another linux program that i can use to access my tunes from my blackberry?
<red-paladin2> supposedly yamipod works
<red-paladin2> but I have no experience so don't listen to me :(
<frank1_> ill listen to anyone at this point
<frank1_> i dont have a computer at work and the only internet i have is my berry
<nit-wit> red-paladin2, I think the advice of trying the live cd is a good start.:)
<red-paladin2> ok
<frank1_> i want to be able to play my music through a stereo and ipods just dont offer the storage space i require
<red-paladin2> thanks
<red-paladin2> nit-wit, thanks. I hope this works I'm in big trouble if not :((( I thank you for your help
<Red-Raven> hey. what have you guys been discussing?
<nit-wit> red-paladin2, good luck use the Ubuntu Forums a well if needed
<frank1_> well im trying to find an orb alternative
<frank1_> with no such luck
<frank1_> wanted to try running it through vb but now that wont even open
<Red-Raven_> network connection had to restart to install virtual box.
<Red-Raven_> ooh your using VB to?
<Red-Raven_> im setting it up for the first time today.
<frank1_> i have been using virtual box for a while but today when i boot up its not wanting to work
<red-paladin2> Going to reboot and try it, see you nit-wit
<nit-wit> red-paladin2, see yah.:)
<Red-Raven_> um, ok i did something wrong with VB. i set it up like it told me to, but for some reason it never asked for the ISO. so of course, it said fatal error: no bootable disk or something. so how do i point it towards the ISO file on my desktop?
<Red-Raven> anyone know whats going on?
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, use the setting on the made machine and add the ISO in staorage click on the ISO picture and look to the right of the screen and navigate to the ISO. Shabang
<nit-wit> *storage
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, settings is in the top bar set the display in settings to 128mib all the way to the right as well
<nit-wit> brb
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, did you see my post on loading the SO
<nit-wit> *ISO
<Red-Raven_> no sry.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_,  use the setting on the made machine and add the ISO in staorage click on the ISO picture and look to the right of the screen and navigate to the ISO
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_,  settings is in the top bar set the display in settings to 128mib all the way to the right as well
<Red-Raven_> IDE controler?
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, open the settings do yo see that
<nit-wit> *you
<Red-Raven_> says detected i686 CPU needs a 64 bit. unable to boot. im running a 64 bit.
<Red-Raven_> (i did what u said)
<Red-Raven_> also said use kernal appropriate for CPU.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, not sure but isn't that a 32 bit not sure about that.
<Red-Raven_> im dual-booting a 64 bit. VB should run it.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, when do you get this error and your sure your loading the from the cd icon?
<gnumerous> ubuntu 10.04. how do i configure my wireless modem to not start when i turn my computer on?
<nit-wit> gnumerous, I would try #ubuntu
<Red-Raven_> yes. i get it when i boot up the virtual machine.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, let me look on google
<gnumerous> nit-wit: okay, thanks
<Red-Raven_> ...unplug ur modem? idk.
<Red-Raven_> *im new. just tying to help
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, it looks as it should work open the setting and set the ide to ICH^
<nit-wit> *ICH6
<Red-Raven_> ok
<Red-Raven_> what ever that is, it wasn't there
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, from this page Warning
<nit-wit> On any host, you should enable the I/O APIC for virtual machines that you intend to use in 64-bit mode. This is especially true for 64-bit Windows VMs. See the section called “"Advanced" tab”. In addition, for 64-bit Windows guests, you should make sure that the VM uses the Intel networking device, since there is no 64-bit driver support for the AMD PCNet card; see the section called “Virtual networking hardware”.http://ww
<nit-wit> w.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, it is the right panel but take a look at the page
<Red-Raven_> k hold on
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, you might try a 32 bit to get orientated it looks like the 64bit is a bit of a setup. I have only used the 32bit.
<Red-Raven_> ok. found the ich6 but same result.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, I haven't used the 64 bit so thats about it from my exsperience the 32 bit has always worked for me.
<Red-Raven_> 32 worked. wonder why 64 didn't.
<Red-Raven_> its up! will i have to install to save files?
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, it looks from that page that it needs some more adjustment, there is a virtualbox channel I think hold on
<Red-Raven_> sok, i need to get to bed. but thx for all the help!
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, #vbox
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, cool take it easy.:)\
<Red-Raven_> thx. ill save it.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, 233 people listed probably get some answers.
<serg_> hi all. is there any outcome: I have toshiba L655 laptop with hm55 mobile intel chipset. ACPI no recognized. tried all kernels up to 37 rc2 with ubunu 10.10
<serg_> no battery. no sensors ...etc
<JackyAlcine> :D
<Cheri703> if I wanted to remove only files with a certain ending, could I do a rm -R *.bak ? would that get rid of any files in subfolders with that extension?
<terrorinbio> nope
<terrorinbio> as you dont have folders with Ãnames foooo.bak
<terrorinbio> I do sometimes rm -rf *.r* a I am deleting rar files ,)
<Cheri703> why not .rar?
<terrorinbio> becouse rar pakes r01 r02 r03... packages too
<terrorinbio> makes
<Cheri703> gotcha
<terrorinbio> if you feel unsure about removing so many files with a hmmm
<Cheri703> I guess I'm looking for an rm equivalent of "copy-contents"
<terrorinbio> what was that word
<terrorinbio> wild card
<terrorinbio> you can press tabkey and it will change the *.bak into a list of files that's going to be removed
<terrorinbio> atleast a smart shell would do i
<terrorinbio> do it
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> well, I have a few hundred folders I want it to go through...
<Cheri703> and it doesn't want to :/
<terrorinbio> :D
<terrorinbio> put some music on and enjoy deleting :D
<st33med> :D
<terrorinbio> that could be done with a shell script, find blaa |grep *.bak and then rm what it finds
<terrorinbio> :D
<Cheri703> eh, I went back to my other way: did a search, ctrl a, del, hold enter for a while, wait for it to catch up, hold enter for a while, repeat :)
<terrorinbio> :D
<Cheri703> unrelated question: is there a way to find out what version of id3 tags a particular model of ipod supports?
<stlsaint> night folks
<terrorinbio> Cheri703, you should have bought sandisk sansa clip or something like that ;)
<Cheri703> this was free
<Cheri703> it's an older one
<terrorinbio> well, that's my favourite gadget, free gadget
<Cheri703> exactly, free always matches, and free is always state of the art :D
<sergio_salfrede> Hi. a little bit offtopic) is it possibe to get last 100 messages on channel. If my connection broken I can't check if someone answered my question..
<terrorinbio> sorry, I wasnt here ;)
<Cheri703> when was it sergio_salfrede ?
<terrorinbio> sergio_salfrede, what was your question
<terrorinbio> maybe we could help
<sergio_salfrede> about hm55
<sergio_salfrede> intel chipset
<IAmNotThatGuy> sergio_salfrede, if its is official channel, then look at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<terrorinbio> ahhh, nope
<terrorinbio> have you googled for toshiba hardware?
<JackyAlcine> They need to attach Skype to the Messaging indicator menu.
<JackyAlcine> smh.
<terrorinbio> JackyAlcine, are you going to make skype opensouced?
<terrorinbio> sourced
<JackyAlcine> I mean, they have an interactive API.
<sergio_salfrede> I've found that thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641931&highlight=l655
<JackyAlcine> and another thing; why can't libnotify show like up to 5 or 6 notifications at a time.
<sergio_salfrede> not solved
<JackyAlcine> or even a configurable amount.
<JackyAlcine> sounds like a job! :D
<JoeMaverickSett> JackyAlcine: yeah, you should work on them. ;)
<sergio_salfrede> terrorinbio what does it mean google for toshiba hw ?
<sergio_salfrede> toshiba doesn't provide any support for linux unfort.
<Saygan> hello
<terrorinbio> hi
<Saygan> im having trouble installing winehq
<Saygan> i installed ubuntu on my laptop- im completely new to all of this- i do not have the drivers to get internet
<terrorinbio> heini.kuusela-opas@vattenfall.com
<terrorinbio> asdasdasd
<terrorinbio> windows...
<Saygan> so i am trying to get everything from my desktop (windows 7)
<terrorinbio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<terrorinbio> you cant :D
<terrorinbio> wine aint that great for running windows software
<terrorinbio> it can run something and it might require some work, but you really should try to seek opensource alternatives for the windows softwares
<Saygan> ah- peachy
<Saygan> got any better suggestions?
<JackyAlcine> ?
<terrorinbio> yes
<JackyAlcine> What's the issue, Saygan?
<JackyAlcine> I heard glass aka Windows.
<JackyAlcine> lol
<terrorinbio> run windows in a virtual computer if you need something from it
<terrorinbio> *nixes are state of mind
<Saygan> ok I'll try that
<terrorinbio> you just gotta let go all those propietary things ;)
<terrorinbio> but read that wiki
<Saygan> jacky- my problem is i need the drivers for my wireless card to work on my laptop- and the drivers are all .exe files
<terrorinbio> I've played some windows games under wine
<terrorinbio> saygan, you should have mentioned that
<terrorinbio> it's about ndisrwapper
<terrorinbio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Saygan> haha i did terror
<Saygan> ooh!
<Saygan> thanks mate- i'll give this a go
<Saygan> bugger
<Saygan> doesn't look like its going to work
<Saygan> the driver i need isn't on the list
<terrorinbio> and your computer is?
<terrorinbio> hp dell what
<terrorinbio> ?
<Saygan> hp dv5000
<Saygan> Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC Driver <- driver i need
<terrorinbio> that's ethernet
<terrorinbio> not wireless
<Saygan> aye- twas hoping that'd be easier to connect ot first
<Saygan> as for wireless its broadcom
<Saygan> but the HP site doesn't give much more a description
<terrorinbio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx that's for the wireless
<Saygan> thanks
<terrorinbio> but
<terrorinbio> if you say "ifconfig" in terminal
<terrorinbio> do you see eth0?
<Saygan> one sec- laptop is dying gotta plug it in
<Saygan> ok gimme a sec I'll let you know hwat it says
<Saygan> k got it
<Saygan> broadcom BCM4311
<Saygan> ok terror- do i type in the command exactly as it is displayed?
<terrorinbio> 3without ""
<Saygan> because if i do it does not work like is says
<Saygan> ok now its working
<Saygan> must have typed it wrong- i wasn't getting the PCI- ID
<terrorinbio> do you see eth0?
<Saygan> eth0 in the terminal? no
<Saygan> sorry if i sound stupid but i have never done any of this before
<terrorinbio> you have installed ubuntu 10.10?
<Saygan> 10.04
<Saygan> lucid
<terrorinbio> maybe you should try 10.10
<terrorinbio> got a newer kernel
<Saygan> k
<Saygan> wifidocs at least supports the driver i need
<MrAnthrope> This may not be exactly ubuntu related. I'm trying to use an app on my Android phone called Remote Transmission to remotely pause/resume torrents in Transmission. I have no idea how to use it.
<MrAnthrope> I opened Transmission Preferences and went to the Web tab and configured all that.
<MrAnthrope> and it works in the web page. But not on my app. It just says connection error.
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, is the IP blocking torrents
<MrAnthrope> I have authentication turned on and the "allow only this IP address access" turned off.
<MrAnthrope> I'm not actually trying to torrent on my phone. Just view what I'm torrenting on Transmission.
<MrAnthrope> On my PC.
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, I see hmm I wouldn't know I guess.
<MrAnthrope> :)
<MrAnthrope> I'm thinking I have the wrong IP address in my phone to tell it to connect to my PC.
<red-paladin> hey nit-wit
<nit-wit> red-paladin, hey
<red-paladin> remember me?
<nit-wit> red-paladin,  I remember the name but not what you were doing
<red-paladin> with the asus pci wifi card on the debian disaster box
<nit-wit> red-paladin, the card and the upgrade
<nit-wit> red-paladin, so what did you do
<red-paladin> yeah. I used the live cd and it worked right on startup
<nit-wit> red-paladin, thats generally a good sign
<red-paladin> so far no problems at all. even downloaded / installed the OS on the computer over wifi
<nit-wit> red-paladin, the ralink card it's all coming back now
<red-paladin> it works at my house on my router, so unless something truly bizarre happens, it should connect to his router no problem
<nit-wit> red-paladin, is it a single install no dual booting
<red-paladin> well basically I didn't mention the reason I came to bug you guys about it was I had a real tight deadline and assured the guy I would get it working
<red-paladin> so I just installed an extra HDD in there and installed ubuntu on that
<red-paladin> once everything appeared to be working, I copied all the personal files across
<red-paladin> I wanted to make sure I didn't end up with a failed ubuntu install over a messed up debian
<red-paladin> I only had one blank CD-R in the house
<nit-wit> red-paladin, sounds good
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<ikt> Hello Silver_Fox_ :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello ikt =)
<JackyAlcine> :D
<jermza> Ubuntu recognises my graphic card.  There is even a setting in the System > Admin menu.  When I tweak the colours and quit the application, my screen looks great.  However, Ubuntu doesn't load those settings until I open that app.  How do I make those settings default?
<jermza> Anyone?
<head_victim> jermza: what application?
<jermza> Nvidia X-server settings
<head_victim> jermza: most likely due to not running it at root
<head_victim> jermza: go to a terminal and type in "gksudo nvidia-settings" it will open up the application
<head_victim> Then make the changes and save it to file and it should hold
<jermza> I can open the settings from System > Admin > NVIDIA X Server Settings
<head_victim> Yeah but I have had issues in the past getting it to save as it wasn't runnning as sudo
<head_victim> If you use the command line it will open the same app but as a sudo user
<ChrisDruif> head_victim: you mean gksudo ;)
<ChrisDruif> Seeing you want to open an graphical app...
<head_victim> ChrisDruif: yeah gksudo is an implimentation of sudo and the command I used did specify gksudo ;)
<head_victim> You joined in late :D
<ChrisDruif> Indeed I did O:-)
<head_victim> jermza: did you give that a try?
<jermza> yes
<jermza> will restart and see what happens
 * Daniel0108 pushed rev3 (fix) of ERRE
<wolfpack> Recently I started facing new problem. when I try to run synaptic package manger ...it displays for few seconds then goes off.I tried to collect bug report for it using "ubuntu-bug synapitc" command but the same thing is happening with it also  ...When i try to run it from terminal I am getting SEGMENTAION FAULT Any help on it???
<ikt> heya
<ikt> if you head into the system logs, what error do you see specifically relating to synaptic file manager wolfpack ?
<ikt> is it similar to this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/400362
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 400362 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic Package Manager closes with segmentation fault (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Invalid]
<wolfpack> ikt how to check for sytem logs ...is it /var/log?
<wolfpack> ikt yes it is same as in the BUG provided by you
<ikt> ah ok
<ikt> sorry for not responding quicker, the fix is in the launchpad page :)
<ikt> gnights :)
<wolfpack> i tried it but now i am getting
<wolfpack> E: Could not open file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - open (2: No such file or directory) E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wolfpack> ikt
 * Daniel0108 pushed rev26 of libopenmary
 * Daniel0108 pushed rev27 of libopenmary(fix)
<mani_> my wifi router is not working in ubuntu 10.10
<mani_> is there anyone to help me out please
<Daniel0108> hi mani_ :)
<mani_> Hi bro
<Daniel0108> what's the problem with your router?
<mani_> can you help me bro?
<mani_> i have a wireless router in my house
<mani_> TP-LINK router. it works fine in windows 7
<Daniel0108> hmm
<Daniel0108> so it's software related, your router is fine :)
<mani_> but in ubuntu 10.10 it connects and signals shown there but web sites doesn't open
<mani_> same as that internet not connected
<Daniel0108> press Alt+F2 and enter gnome-terminal
<Daniel0108> a window (terminal) opens, there you enter: sudo apt-get update
<Daniel0108> and tell me if that works
<mani_> just these 2 steps?
<Daniel0108> not really ;)
<jermza> Silly question.... does Ubuntu require file extensions?
<jermza> For example, file.txt versus file
<johnny77> I'm trying to set up a openbox session, but I can't seem to get Dropbox to load. Can anyone help?
<Daniel0108> not really ;)
<Daniel0108> jermza: ^
<jermza> So, when saving files, I don't have to worry about typing an extension at the end
<jermza> If I'm, say, saving a Gimp file, I don't have to type "mygraphic.xcf"
<jermza> I can simply save it as "mygraphic"?
<yax51> heres another silly question, why when I am trying to get the system updates for 10.04. why does it ask for lubuntu 10.10 disc? (I'm not even running that)
<IAmNotThatGuy> jermza, when you select the name, you can also select the other file extensions at the save screen.
<pleia2> jermza: your file.txt example was different, a program still needs to know what format to save a file in (.jpg, .png, .xcf, etc)
<jermza> What I'm asking is: Do I need to worry about saving the Gimp extension when saving a Gimp file?
<pleia2> gimp should give you a default extension in the save screen, it's in the bottom right
<Daniel0108> jermza: after saving as .xcf you can remove the extension ;)
<Daniel0108> gimp just needs to know that you are saving as .xcf :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> yax51, your Ubuntu asks you to put lubuntu disk? you installed lxde ?
<jermza> I see that, if you leave out the extension, it changes the icon in Nautilus.
<yax51> no, thats the strange part....
<Daniel0108> jermza: really? I tested it and it didn't change the icon, lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> jermza, lemme check for you. give me a minute
<jermza> And, let's say I've removed the extension and give that file to someone using a Windows machine, will their machine read it (despite the extension missing)?
<Daniel0108> jermza: I think windows needs the extensions
<IAmNotThatGuy> jemark, when you hit save, it will display the file type at the bottom right of the save window. better dont delete the extension. all files need an extension
<Daniel0108> jermza: why do you want to delete the extensions, do you have a specific reason?
<jermza> Just asking, really
<IAmNotThatGuy> jermza, do not delete the file type
<IAmNotThatGuy> and good luck :)
<jermza> I was playing in Pitivi and, when rendering a video, it asked me what to name it.
<IAmNotThatGuy> yax51, and you installed anything new?
<Daniel0108> jermza: yeah, if you don't have a specific reason to remove the file type, it's better to leave it added
<jermza> But when it saved the file, it didn't give the file an extension.
<Daniel0108> jermza yeah, some programs do this, gedit does this too
<IAmNotThatGuy> yax51, there?
<jermza> This is confusing
<IAmNotThatGuy> johnny77, I am not with openbox. lemme look at google
<jermza> I made a short video clip for a mate.  PitiVi saved the file without an extension.  I want to send it to him, but he has a Windows PC.  How will I know if he can play it or not?
<yax51> IAmNotThatGuy: sorry, afk for moment, I did make a 10.10 install disk for my desktop recently
<IAmNotThatGuy> no worries yax51 and you used startup disk creator. and can you report the exact screenshot of what you get?
<IAmNotThatGuy> !imagebin | yax51
<ubot2> yax51: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<johnny77> IAmNotThatGuy: I've looked at a few things on google, but don't know enough yet to know if a two+ year old post can still apply.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okies lemme look johnny77
<Red-Raven> hey.
<jermza> Anyone?
<Red-Raven> question please? (im new so i may not be able to help. but shoot away.)
<yax51> IAmNotThatGuy: http://imagebin.org/132197
<yax51> whats up?
<yax51> red-raven: ever et your xp machine working?
<Red-Raven> yah.
<yax51> yay you!
<IAmNotThatGuy> yax51, it will be good if you can tell the name of  the package it stops and shows this error. just see and tell here. no image needed
<Red-Raven> its running fine. i installed the Lubuntu environment but im having problems with that.
<yax51> IAmNotThatGuy: the package is called evince
<IAmNotThatGuy> Grrrrr! Nowai. its just a document viewer :/
<Red-Raven> whats it doing?
<IAmNotThatGuy> yax51, just uncheck evince and try updating. we all will be here. just do that and report back :]
<IAmNotThatGuy> withing that time, I ll hook up the reasons if there is some
<Red-Raven_> wtf. stupip out-dated rueter.
<Red-Raven_> stupod*
<IAmNotThatGuy> Red-Raven_, Language
<Red-Raven_> ugh cant spell
<yax51> ok, I am unchecking what it seems to be hanging up on, but then it just goes to the next the one and hangs up again.....
<IAmNotThatGuy> awwh!
<IAmNotThatGuy> then it should be some internal bug. it showed any error at the time of making a maverick disk?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I mean 10.10 disk
<yax51> no...the disc was good,a nd installed fine on my desktop
<yax51> I wonder if I should just go ahead and install maverick anyway......
<nit-wit> Red-Raven_, did you get the virtual going?
<IAmNotThatGuy> yax51, if you wish to install maverick, then just do it ;)
<Red-Raven__> yup. thx! just deciding what ISOs to get now.
<yax51> Im thinking that might be a good, gotta stay up to date right ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> (;
<Red-Raven__> ugh! freaking machine. actually, i think it might be a driver issue with my parents  ancient pc. its the same as my old XP rig i think.
<Red-Raven> so any ideas for some distros to try out?
<yax51> so, heres another dumb question, when I do an install of maverick, I will need to wipe this partition and basically re-install any packages I already have right?
<yax51> red-raven: you could always try XP :P
<yax51> red-raven: I've got a machine that already has in installed for you ;)
<Red-Raven> hey. had a near-death experience there. shut down my parents pc (with the rueter) and thought, while it was down, might as well check the hardware for fun. opened it up, found it was the same as my xp rig, closed it a botted it tup. then it freaked and was all like "checking IDE" or whatever. so i shut it down, rebooted again, same thing, so i let it run. apparently, all it wanted me to do was set the date and time.
<yax51> thats awesome!
<Red-Raven> awesome how?
<Red-Raven> hey can i boot the XP off an external HD with a backup of my whole system on it?
 * JackyAlcine is now reading trackback.
<yax51> Red-Raven: you should be able to, as long as the external HD is bootable....
<JackyAlcine> Red-Raven__: use the MBR tool in Windows (you have to download that for WinXp) to make your HDD bootable
<Red-Raven__> cool. only problem is, my laptop is 64 bit and the XP is 32. so it couldn't boot off the 64 bit version of win7.
 * JackyAlcine is all caught up. ;D
<Red-Raven_> back. missed anything since last time i posted.
<Red-Raven_> what the crap. this is so irritating.
<Red-Raven_> any suggestions for ISOs to try out in virtualbox?
<yax51> BSD?
<holstein> i want to look at http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=xpud
<Red-Raven_> looks nice.
<Red-Raven_> i can't figure something out though. when i boot up a virtual machine, do i click install or try? it asks me when i boot up my ubuntu virtual machine every time.
<holstein> Red-Raven_: you have to eject the fake CD
<holstein> its just like a normal machine
<holstein> when it boots up
<holstein> you have told it to boot the CD
<holstein> ad the CD is the image
<holstein> the .iso image that is being used as a CD
<holstein> so you can either 'eject that cd'
<holstein> OR run it live
<holstein> OR install it
<holstein> whatever you want to do
<holstein> i say experiment around
<Red-Raven_> so click try and then eject the ISO?
<holstein> if you have the hard drive space
<holstein> you'll not break the host system
<holstein> Red-Raven_: you'll always boot the live CD
<holstein> as long as its in the virtual machines fake CD drive
<holstein> OR you'll be asked to boot it at least
<Red-Raven_> i have the vitual machine set to boot from the ISO. that works, but it will ask me if i want to install or try ubuntu just like a live cd.
<holstein> right
<holstein> SO you choose
<Red-Raven_> but if i click install wont that take up even more HD space?
<holstein> Red-Raven_: take up some hard drive space !
<holstein> there really cheap now
<Red-Raven_> so when i boot it up again, i can just point it towards the install and delete the ISO>
<Red-Raven_> ?*
<holstein> if you want to delete it
<holstein> the vBox contol panel is where you do that
<holstein> imagine that the little fake room your fake machines are in
<holstein> just go in there, and eject the CD
<Red-Raven_> or just right click the icon and delete...
<holstein> delete it if you want...
<holstein> Red-Raven_: i dont remember what it looks like
<Red-Raven_> so once i pick install i dont need the ISO.
<holstein> and what all the jagon is
<holstein> jargon*
<holstein> Red-Raven_: right, just like on your machine now
<holstein> its isntalled
<holstein> and you dont need the disc anymore
<Red-Raven_> ok that makes sense. so it will still take up HD space just like any other OS install would?
<holstein> like any other *file would
<holstein> as far as your host OS is concerned
<holstein> that just a big file it cant read
<holstein> .vdk's or something
<holstein> i forget te extension
<holstein> the*
<holstein> to your guest OS, thats its hard drive
<Red-Raven_> oh. so then the only real advantage of Vbox is being able to run multiple OSs at once and being able to run them from ISOs?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> theres all kinds of advantages
<holstein> say you have windows installed
<holstein> and it gets a virus
<holstein> you just revert to a snapshot of when it didnt have a virus
<holstein> an old copy of this fake HD
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you want to have a server running
<holstein> ubuntu server
<holstein> and you get new hardware
<holstein> and want to move it
<holstein> you just copy the little fake hard drive
<holstein> and take it over to Vbox running on another machine
<holstein> the advantage is that its virtual
<holstein> and all that that can mean
<holstein> and be helpful for your use case
<holstein> its handy to boot up iso images without burning CD's
<holstein> Red-Raven__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552943/
<Red-Raven> right, so you can try them. i think i get it better now. i have a 500GB external i can use for all this stuff.
<holstein> right
<holstein> and you dont have to mess with GRUB
<Red-Raven> ok cool.
<holstein> or partition any physical HD
<Red-Raven> YES!
<holstein> you can totally break everything
<holstein> and delete a file
<holstein> and life is good
<Red-Raven> isn't that the best way to learn? by breaking it?
<holstein> its one way ;)
<Red-Raven> sweeet. breaking stuff is fun.
<holstein> also
<holstein> the networking setups in there
<holstein> you can have several machines talking to each other
<holstein> only to each other
<holstein> and really learn some things that way
<Red-Raven> ok. so say i wanted my laptop (in ubuntu) and my old XP (running ubuntu aswell) to so that. how would i go about setting them up?
<jermza> I plugged my iPhone into the USB and Ubuntu said that it can't mount the phone.  Wha do I do now?
<Red-Raven> ah, the eternal battle between iOS devises and Linux.
<Red-Raven> devices*
<holstein> Red-Raven: exactly the point
<holstein> you can install XP and buntu
<holstein> in Vbox
<holstein> save the states
<holstein> and start trying things
<holstein> samba
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> all kinds of networking experiments
<holstein> without breaking your current setups
<jermza> So, basically, iPhones don't work on Ubuntu?
<holstein> jermza: you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone ?
<holstein> iphone may not work *with* ubuntu
<Red-Raven> there are ways i think. i've just heard a lot aboutt how iOS devices don't play nice with Linux.
<holstein> any drive can be mounted, not sure if apple allows that device to be used that way or not
<holstein> seems like there are some packages to try though, if you have not
<jermza> I've tried nothing yet.
<jermza> I'm a newbie.
<holstein> jermza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone is where i would start then
<Red-Raven> so i can just install Vbox on both machines, run the same OS in VB, and then get them talking?
<holstein> Red-Raven: on whatever machine youw ant
<holstein> you want*
<holstein> you install Vbox
<holstein> then you install a test case of both XP and buntu
<holstein> network them together inside Vbox
<holstein> and start hacking away at them
<Red-Raven> oh so i only need 1 machine running two OSs?
<holstein> thats one way to be sure you're not going to break anything in action
<holstein> Red-Raven: you can run as many vitual machines as your hardware will allow
<Red-Raven> awesome!
<holstein> and on those machines, you can run whatever OS you want
<holstein> whatever is compatible*
<Red-Raven> i might get away with 2 Vboxs on my 2GB RAM.
<Red-Raven> yah but you can't get all ISOs (like OS X)
<holstein> well, you probably can
<holstein> but im not hopping through any hoop for that
<Saygan> has anyone here ever installed WifiDocsDriverbcm43xx on 10.10 without internet access?
<holstein> Saygan: i'll need to soon
<holstein> can you find the .deb somewhere?
<Red-Raven> wait, about the 2 GB RAM or OS X?
<Saygan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> Red-Raven: OSX
<Saygan> im following those directions- however- when i type in the directions into the terminal says no such file or directory
<Red-Raven> ok
<holstein> 2 gigs is plenty
<Red-Raven> yah should be able to run two on top of the host.
 * holstein looking Saygan 
<Saygan> thx
<holstein> Saygan: but, you did get bcmwl-kernel-source from somewhere?
<holstein> and install it?
<Saygan> im new to all of this- super noob- so im sort of jumping around trying different things hoping that something will work- as for step 1- it says command not found
<holstein> Saygan: you cant hook it up wired?
<holstein> temporarily?
<Saygan> you mean ethernet cable?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats the *easy way
<Saygan> i suppose i could try
<holstein> just plug it in
<Saygan> tho i dont know if i have the drivers for my ethernet card
<holstein> Saygan: only one way to find out :)
<Saygan> guess we'll see- gotta go upstairs brb
<holstein> Saygan:
<Saygan> aye?
<holstein> additional drivers is what you'll be looking for
<holstein> system - addministration - additional drivers
<Saygan> yup i know where to find it
<holstein> IF you are not prompted auto-magically
<holstein> Saygan: COOL
<Saygan> I'll check it out once i hook it up- going now
<Red-Raven> is there a way to use Ubuntu (not the sever version, just 10.10) as a server? or do you need server edition?
<Saygan> auto-magically..haha i like that
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> Red-Raven: you can run servers on the desktop version
<holstein> you can install the server version
<holstein> and install gnome on top of it
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> ubuntuserver = ubuntu
<holstein> all the same packages
<Red-Raven> ok but to make like a server that i could access anywhere, i would need server edition?
<holstein> Red-Raven: you can do whatever you want
<Red-Raven> oh so server edition is just ubuntu without the GUI?
<holstein> all the same packages are at your disposal
<holstein> Red-Raven: bacially
<holstein> bascially*
<Red-Raven> awsome! i could leave it running all the time and use it like a cloud!
<holstein> sure
<Red-Raven> OMG.....i just pooped my pants.....
<Red-Raven> (little exageration lol)
<Red-Raven> i have got to try that. and as long as its running and im on wifi, i can connect to it anywhere?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> connecting safely is the trick
<Red-Raven> so others dont break in to your server?
<holstein> right
<Red-Raven> oh.....why not just use a password?
<holstein> you'll need to read about all that
<holstein> do what you're comfortable with
<Red-Raven> ok i will.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<holstein> start there
<holstein> maybe run something locally
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<Red-Raven> but unlesss they were a fellow techy with a personal vendata against me, why break into my server?
<JackyAlcine> Hey ShootEmUp :D
<Saygan> holstein- i owe you a truckload of cookies- the delicious kind
<holstein> Saygan: :)
<holstein> good news
<holstein> i still have to get those packages and do it without internet access at an install fest soon
<holstein> Saygan: so i appreciate that link you dropped :)
<Saygan> good luck
<ShootEmUp> Hey JackyAlcine, holstein, and Red-Raven
<Saygan> np
<Saygan> another guy from here sent it to me last night
<Red-Raven> hey shootemup!
<holstein> Red-Raven: might be a bot
<holstein> hacking you
<holstein> then what...
<ShootEmUp> Red-Raven, whats your problem?
<Red-Raven> im toast.
<holstein> no bots yet ShootEmUp
<ShootEmUp> why?
<Red-Raven> nothing suprisingly.
<holstein> just in theory *
<holstein> talking about remote access to home
<Red-Raven> im considering turning my ol XP into a personal server. but apparently its the personal part that will be difficult.
<holstein> put ubuntu server on it
<ShootEmUp> why?
<ShootEmUp> Red-Raven, why?
<holstein> OR something like http://freenas.org/FreeNAS
<Red-Raven> fun?
<holstein> food...
<Red-Raven> and its just cool.
<ShootEmUp> I ment why is the personal par thard?
<ShootEmUp> Red-Raven_, disconnect issues?
<Red-Raven_> yah.
<ShootEmUp> happens
<Red-Raven_> bad drivers or something on the ruter's side.
<Red-Raven_> old pc to.
<Red-Raven_> what is BSD's speciality?
<Red-Raven_> anyone know what BSD specializes in?
<holstein> lol
<Red-Raven_> ?
<holstein> Red-Raven_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Software_Distribution
<Red-Raven_> i swear i was just there...
<Red-Raven_> oh ok. it was under the "technology" part. so its designed to be a sandbox kind of thing for people who want to make there own apps?
<Red-Raven_> anyone have a basic guide on setting up a home server on ubuntu 10.10? (Not server edition)
<CensoredBiscuit> umm hello Red-Raven_
<CensoredBiscuit> what are you wanting this server to do?
<Red-Raven_> hello.
<Red-Raven_> i just want it to act like a basic cloud for my house. ill venture into mating it out of the house, adding virtual machines, and all that stuff later. i just want to try it in home.
<Red-Raven_> getting*
<ChrisDruif> And what should this "cloud" do for you? Hold back-ups of all your machines? Run a few other background apps?
<Red-Raven_> for the moment, just make its files (text docs, pics, etc) available to the house. not enough HD space for backups. im not sure what you mean with background apps
<ChrisDruif> Running a bittorrent client and what not :)
<Red-Raven_> oh ok.
<Red-Raven_> but yah, for now just that basic stuff.
<Voidoath> Finally!
<Voidoath> I'm in the chatroom...
<Red-Raven_> YAY! (why are we chearing???)
<ChrisDruif> Good going Voidoath :)
<ChrisDruif> You might like this Red-Raven_: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<Red-Raven_> cool thx! is it the same as setting up a server though?
<Voidoath> If I need help with a guide will you read the (short) guide or should I explain the problems as I go?
<ChrisDruif> I don't really know, I haven't tried it yet...however on a server you can install a desktop :)
<Red-Raven_> i have an old 10 GB internal HDD from a historically old gatway. any suggestions besides putting it in another computer? (something useful. im not smashing it for fun)
<JackyAlcine> Red-Raven_: Yup, just use it as swap
<Red-Raven_> slow much?
<JackyAlcine> Red-Raven_: Hm, backup for photos?
<Red-Raven_> why not. ill put it in, figue out what to do with it. thhing is, the way my pc is set up, i have to put it into an old CD bay, so it will be very loose.
<Red-Raven_> but why not? im doing it.
<JackyAlcine> Cool. I need to get me a tower.
<JackyAlcine> My rig's a laptop connected to a CRT because I broke the LCD. >_<
<johnny77> does anyone know how to get the screen saver to work in an Openbox session or at least turn off the screen?
<Red-Raven_> its LOUD. theyre fun for learning hardware and stuff.
<JackyAlcine> your tower? Or the drive
<Red-Raven_> the tower.
<Red-Raven_> no way am i putting this hard drive in my rig. switched it on, its the oudest, most annoying thing ive every heard!
<Red-Raven_> how do i make Gparted see this old HDD?
<ChrisDruif> Red-Raven_: Is it mounted?
<Red-Raven_> guess not.
<Red-Raven_> its old though. it has win98 on it i beleive.
<ChrisDruif> I don't know :P Can you see it in Nautilus?
<Red-Raven_> doesn't look like it,
<ChrisDruif> Which Ubuntu are you running atm?
<Red-Raven_> it shows a "file system" and "21 Gb file system". the 21 is definatly the XP partition. the other might be the linux side.
<Red-Raven_> ubuntu 10.10
<ChrisDruif> On the top you've got places...do you see the drive there?
<Red-Raven_> just see the 21GB there.
<Red-Raven_> i went to computer and i found the full 80 GB system (my HDD) and "file system" again. i think that's it.
<ChrisDruif> Well...then GParted should see the drive...HOWEVER :P You have to switch to the correct drive (I know, XP system makes more sense (showing all partitions))
<ChrisDruif> In the top right you'll see the system's drive...
<Red-Raven_> i don't think thats itnow. i found a file in it called GRUB. Linux never touched that HDD, so its probably the linux partition of my HDD>
<Red-Raven_> .*
<johnny77> I'm told to add a command to "~/.xinitrc", but I can't find it. Would it be ok just to create it?
<Red-Raven_> yah i see that, but i click and the only option is my 80 GB HDD.
<Red-Raven_> should i try booting from that HDD maybe?
<ChrisDruif> In that "Filesystem" you've mentioned....does it show an eject icon next to it?
<Red-Raven_> no. and now im sure it the linux partition.
<ChrisDruif> Maybe it just shows it's there and not mounted?
<Red-Raven_> no. the 10GB HDD im trying to use is no where in here.
<ChrisDruif> Then I don't know...
<ChrisDruif> johnny77: Maybe you should try #lubuntu...they've got more experience with OpenBox :)
<Red-Raven_> ill search around.
<Red-Raven_> crap. rebooted, got a secondary hard disk drive 0 failure.
<ChrisDruif> Alright...
<Red-Raven_> yah....probably NOT good....
<ChrisDruif> Indeed...
<Red-Raven_> and now my F# keys dont work....
<ChrisDruif> That's also not cool...
<Red-Raven_> any way to just wipe it without all this?
<ChrisDruif> I don't know...sorry
<ChrisDruif> Really tired and a tiny bit sick...
<Red-Raven_> sok.
<ChrisDruif> Also it's past midnigt here :P
<Red-Raven_> oh. where are you?
<ChrisDruif> Holland :)
<ChrisDruif> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChrisDruif
<Red-Raven_> oh cool! im in america. its...boaring.
<ChrisDruif> What, America?
<ChrisDruif> Or my wiki?
<Red-Raven_> america.
<ChrisDruif> Why so?
<Red-Raven_> well, at least, Florida is anyways.
<ChrisDruif> Your in Florida? =-O
<Red-Raven_> all we have is beaches, palm trees, and retires/snow birds.
<ChrisDruif> I would love that :D Being able to surf each day  :D
<Red-Raven_> you would think you could, but the water actually gets bitter cold in the winter.
<ChrisDruif> Yeah, but still better surfing water then in Holland...
<ChrisDruif> Biggest waves are about 1m (3ft?)
<Red-Raven_> hm. well, i can't surf.
<ChrisDruif> I would need to learn it...but when there's a will, there's a way :)
<Red-Raven_> yah. i really don't have time though. Honors and AP classes in high school :P
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-12
<yax51> ok so I forgot my keyring password, and don't know how to recover it
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384905
<holstein> yax51: ^^
<yax51> ok I think that worked! thanks!
<yax51> ok I just installed, maverick, and I was wondering if I can do a dual boot with windows as a secondary?
<yax51> or, should I re-install windows, then maverick as a secondary?
<ibuclaw> yax51, windows, then maverick is the easier option.
<aveilleux> yax51, The way to install a dual boot is to install Windows, then install Ubuntu and it will automatically pick it up
<aveilleux> yax51, And it'll give you the option but Ubuntu will be on top
<ibuclaw> the problem with Windows is that it assumes it's the only OS that will be present on the system.
<holstein> yeah, dont think primary and secondary
<yax51> thats true....
<ibuclaw> while that is not a bad assumption to make, it just means extra work reinstalling/setting up GRUB
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<holstein> ^^ yax51 check that ou
<holstein> t
<holstein> you can reclaim some space for windows
<holstein> on your hard drive
<holstein> and recover grub with that guide
<yax51> so I tried to do the dual boot with windows and maverick, but kept running into problems with the partitions, so I just installed maverick over everything
<holstein> yax51: do you need windows?
<holstein> if its not for gaming, run it in virtual box
<yax51> holstein: that might e a better idea, I don't to too much PC gaming...
<yax51> holstein: alhough I do contract work for microsoft occasionally at their confrences, so I woul like to have it
<holstein> you can have it
<holstein> in VM
<yax51> cool, I'll check it out!
<holstein> you can save snapshots
<yax51> thanks
<holstein> call a snapshot 'before the virus'
<holstein> and when something bad happens, you just click and revert
<holstein> very nice way to run windows i think
<yax51> that works....where do I get the VM?
<yax51> its the virtualbox OSE right?
<aveilleux> yax51, Yes
<yax51> thanks!
<akshatj> yax51: the non free version is better
<aveilleux> yax51, VirtualBox OSE is the environment
<aveilleux> akshatj, Not "better". Just includes USB support.
<yax51> so what do I need to run a VM?
<holstein> yax51: just install which ever of those you feel comfortable installing
<holstein> you'll need an install disc
<holstein> OR image
<holstein> things will look more clear as you run Vbox
<yax51> aaah ok
<holstein> just google and poke around
<holstein> and ask if you hit something
<holstein> that you dont understand :)
<yax51> cool thanks!
<holstein> whats up with all the kicking?
<akshatj> holstein: it's 'The Kick of Honour'
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i thought it was a haywire bot or something
<ibuclaw> holstein, it hurts me more than it hurts them. :>
<holstein> :)
<JackyAlcine> WOOT! No school for NYC students! Snowstorm! YESHHH!!
<JackyAlcine> That means more neural network programming for me :D
<ibuclaw> cool
 * ibuclaw was never into networking
<ibuclaw> parsers, lexers, interpreters for me. :>
<ibuclaw> latterly compilers
<ibuclaw> well... from Language X to asm.
<ibuclaw> binutils ftw
<akshatj> I am learning C#
<akshatj> since 9 days :P
<aveilleux> Why would you do that to yourself
<akshatj> aveilleux: because I want to work on Banshee
<akshatj> and I hate freedom :P
<aveilleux> Banshee is written in C#?
<aveilleux> I thought it was written in Mono
<akshatj> yup
<aveilleux> Which is not C#
<akshatj> aveilleux: Mono includes C#
<aveilleux> akshatj, It includes a C#compiler. But Banshee is not written in C#, it is written in Mono and Gtk#.
<aveilleux> akshatj, Mono is very similar to C#, though
<akshatj> But the language used is still C#
<akshatj> :S
<aveilleux> akshatj, https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Banshee_%28media_player%29 "Banshee is an open-source media player, originally called Sonance until 2005. Built upon Mono and Gtk#..."
<aveilleux> akshatj, Mono is essentially the same thing, but rather than being monopolized by Microsoft it's an open standard and the libraries are FOSS
<akshatj> aveilleux: look at the sidebox ;)
<aveilleux> akshatj, "(GTK#)"
<JackyAlcine> If someone can convert Banshee.Mono to Banshee++; I'd give them $2,000
<JackyAlcine> :D
<aveilleux> That would be fantastic
<akshatj> aveilleux: I suggest you read this, http://banshee.fm/contribute/write-code/
<aveilleux> A C++ version of Banshee
<aveilleux> better yet, a C version
<akshatj> Vala would be easier
<aveilleux> Vala is just C pseudocode
<akshatj> Since its syntax is similar to C#
<ibuclaw> akshatj, I think aveilleux means that Vala is just a preprocessor to generate C.
<ibuclaw> same as what C++ was back in the day
<ibuclaw> then someone came along and wrote a fully fledged C++ compiler.
<akshatj> ibuclaw: I know
<ibuclaw> Walter Bright, if what he says is true. :o)
<akshatj> My keyboard is broken so I couldn't complete my sentence
<yax51> hmmm so I got virtual box,and it's working great however, my windows install disks, being asus recovery discs, don't want to work :(
<holstein> yax51: i think you can find a work around for that
<holstein> its questionably legal id say
<holstein> BUT you have a legal windows key
<yax51> yup :)
<yax51> any ideas where I would look up such a thing?
<yax51> or woul it be better to re-install windows, then maverick?
<holstein> with that CD
<holstein> the recovery CD
<holstein> you dont have that option
<holstein> it will most likely wipe the HD
<holstein> and recover the disc to out of the box state
<yax51> thats what I'm saying, I did a wipe when I installed maverick
<holstein> THEN, you could install whatever you want beside it
<holstein> right, this disc will wipe everything
<holstein> i dont think you get to tell it how you want to partition
<holstein> depends
<holstein> ANYWAYS
<holstein> i think its nlite?
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> a way to respin a windows XP iso
<holstein> its up to you
<yax51> I don't know about nlite, but I should probably just do another wipe, make sure I got all the crap, and start over.....
<holstein> i personally wouldnt hop through to many hoops for a 10 year old OS
<yax51> unless you know a way I can get hold of a windows 7 iso or disc.....
<holstein> sure
<holstein> where ever they sell em'
<yax51> without paying 72947202 dollars for em ;)
<holstein> maybe used?
<yax51> that is the used price :P
<yax51> I think I'm just going to re-install everything from scratch......again.......
<holstein> if you want
<yax51> ok so the recovery discs don't want to work to re-install windows AND removed my maverick install....had to do it again!!
<yax51> but another question, where should I go to paste pics and screen shots and stuff?
<holstein> yax51: for us you mean?
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/
<holstein> like pastebin for pics
<yax51> that was it! thanks!
<holstein> yax51: could be you just need to recover the boot partition
<yax51> possibly, but when I ran the recovery disc it came up with big giant letters saying ERROR!!!!!!
<holstein> after running it?
<holstein> what error?
<holstein> there is a boot error that looks like that
<holstein> you can run fixmbr or whatever the tool is
<yax51> when trying to install it
<holstein> OH
<holstein> might be looking for an empty disc
<yax51> somthin about a WMIblahblahblah file missing....
<holstein> or an ntfs partition
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> its an old disc
<yax51> 2008?
<holstein> XP recovery disc?
<yax51> vista
<holstein> OH ok
<holstein> i wouldnt waste much time on that then
<holstein> they'll skip over vista
<yax51> Hahahaha
<holstein> like window ME
<yax51> http://xkcd.com/323/
<holstein> hehe
<yax51> now what about doing a ntfs partition from maverick, and installing vista on that?
<holstein> you dont have a proper install disc
<holstein> BUT gparted can make whatever partitions you need
<holstein> you'll want to do that from a live CD
<yax51> so the recovery disc wont work then....
<holstein> with the hard drive *not* mounted
<holstein> yax51: i dont know
<holstein> sounds like its not working
<holstein> i would try wiping the drive with gparted
<holstein> maybe put an ntfs partition on it
<holstein> run the disc again
<holstein> note the error
<yax51> which is why I would like to totally get away from it, but I can't install it on a VM either....
<holstein> might be able to use that disc and create nlite disc
<yax51> hmmm
<yax51> holstein: so with nlite, I can use the recover disc as a live cd?
<holstein> i have no idea
<holstein> i dont even know if you can nlite vista
<yax51> holstein: ok then....lets play round with it and see what happens...
<yax51> actually vlite was made just for vista......
<holstein> AH
<holstein> there you go :)
<yax51> now the issue I had before with the recovery disc, and VB, was that the disc couldn't recognize my laptop, although these discs are only suppose to be for my machine, and are the ones that came with it....
<yax51> would something like that be an issue you think?
<holstein> right
<holstein> you wont be able to use those custom restore CD's with Vbox
<yax51> are you as confused as I am?
<holstein> they are made for actual hardware
<holstein> your asus laptop
<yax51> blast!!!
<AbhiJit> hey guys
<holstein> thats why you would need to use something like vlite
<holstein> which could work
<yax51> I hope so
<holstein> if you had a normal windows install disc
<holstein> OR *any* linux install medium
<holstein> it would not be a problem
<holstein> because there is no check to make sure you have certain hardware
<yax51> yay for DRM.........
<holstein> hey, they have to protect the license
<yax51> If I did't need windows for certain things........
<yax51> I understand, it's just irritating....
<holstein> can be
<yax51> hmm I can't get vlite to run with wine...
<yax51> maybe my comp doesn't want vista anymore....
<yax51_> is there another windows emulator  other then wine?
<yax51_> nm, I got it
<JackyAlcine> Someone just said Linux sucks!
<JackyAlcine> O.O!
<Daniel0108> hi JackyAlcine!
<JackyAlcine> Hey Daniel0108!
<yax51> ok, I seem to be having issues with the panel in maverick....
<Daniel0108> hi yax51, what kind of issues do you have?
<yax51> Daniel0108: I have rythmbox playing, but there is no icon on the panel, plus there is no window.......
<JackyAlcine> yax51: That's usually a plugin you might have to configure.
<JackyAlcine> yax51: Do you have an indicator-applet or/and notification-area in your panel?
<yax51> JAckyAlcine: thats what I thought, but didn't know which one, and yes
<JackyAlcine> yax51: Add both.
<yax51> nevermind I found it, it was hiding under the volume control
<JackyAlcine> :D that's a recent addition
<yax51> thats kinda cool actually...instead of having another icon, they piggy backed in onto the volume control...
<nit-wit> yax51, that should not be happening try running killall gnome-panel then run rhythm box again the icon should not be hiding
<yax51> that didn't work.....it's stll piggy backed onto volume control
<JackyAlcine> Lol, yax51, I'm telling you, it's a plugin; as long the indicator plugin is active; the notification icon will not appear.
<RooDog> Hello, I am trying to install an app in Ubuntu and it is not available via the ubuntu software center.  I have the file downloaded but can't figure out how to actually install it, can someone give me a hand please?
<JackyAlcine> RooDog: sudo apt-get install gdebi*
<RooDog> what will that do Jacky?
<JackyAlcine> After that, you should be able to install the app by right-clicking and select 'Open With gDebi Package Installer'..
<RooDog> ok wonderful, thanks very much
<JackyAlcine> It's something that changed from Lucid to Maverick; gdebi didn't come preshipped.
<bioterror> RooDog, or dpkg -i package
<JackyAlcine> RooDog: ^^
<JackyAlcine> That works ;)
<RooDog> I have it going in console right now, so I will let you know :)
<JackyAlcine> :D
<RooDog> now, do i just do it on the tarball or on the unpackaged folder?
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> JackyAlcine, all yours ;)
<RooDog> I think i may have waded in lol
<JackyAlcine> You have a tarball?
<RooDog> yes
<JackyAlcine> o.o lol, well, extract the tarball.
<RooDog> which i have done
<yax51> JackyAlcine: yeah, the indicator applets didn't really do anything, but I'm ok with it being were it is.....I kinda like it, it looks less cluttered
<JackyAlcine> and then open a terminal and cd to the director.
<bioterror> JackyAlcine, you should ask what he's trying to install
<JackyAlcine> true, thanks bioterror.
<RooDog> ballistic calculator
<JackyAlcine> o.o
<RooDog> i can dcc it over if you want to have a look
<bioterror> RooDog, what's the name of the package
<yax51> I have access to it, it's just linked to the volume control....
<RooDog> saballistics
<RooDog> its actually saballistics-1.3.2
<bioterror> 1.3.3 is also available
<RooDog> even better
<bioterror> http://www.filewatcher.com/m/saballistics-1.3.3.tar.gz.165391.0.0.html
<bioterror> JackyAlcine, are you familiar with checkinstall?
<RooDog> is there a simple way to apt-get that or is it another tarball
<JackyAlcine> yax51: I like it like that, but if volume control for the app was possible. :D
<RooDog> ok got the new one, thanks bio
<bioterror> RooDog, sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<yax51> JackyAlcine: what do you mean? it's possible, I click the volume control icon, and under the voume adujectment bar there is the rhythmbox panel, with song info and controls...
<RooDog> said invalid operation
<bioterror> what
<JackyAlcine> yax51: like right under the play, next, previous without having to change the system volume.
<JackyAlcine> BTW: did you know that if you drop the sys vol to like 20, 10% it's practically muted?
<RooDog> wait..typo ack
<RooDog> done
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> then you need libncurses5-dev
<RooDog> from the software center?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<yax51> JackyAlcine: http://imagebin.org/132297
<RooDog> i have it going, let you know when its done
<bioterror> hmmm
<RooDog> done
<bioterror> I've got problems installing that software
<bioterror> just a moment
<RooDog> ok
<bioterror> haaa
<RooDog> get it?
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> we need that checkinstall for making a dpkg package
<bioterror> so that if we get newer version of that saballistics, we can remove it easily
<RooDog> ok
<RooDog> lead the way :)
<bioterror> as we are running a sophisticated package manager, it would be a stupid thing to install stuff without it
<RooDog> absolutely :)
<bioterror> we want to keep control on what we are having on our system, other wise removing that software would be a horrible job
<yax51> hmmm now I have no icons...
<bioterror> hmmm, I've installed lots of stuff with checkinstall
<RooDog> ok bio how are you looking?
<RooDog> not happening?
<bioterror> and this is first time I encounter a little problem
<RooDog> lol
<RooDog> so it wasnt just me
<bioterror> well
<RooDog> i even read the readme
<bioterror> well the INTALL is kinda okay
<RooDog> do you know of another ballistics proggie that is easier to install bio?
<RooDog> i couldnt find anything in the software center for it...hence the downloading
<yax51> ok that was strange....
<yax51> I did a reboot and my panel got all better.....
<RooDog> lol amazing how a reboot solves things sometime
<RooDog> s
<yax51> I know right...
<bioterror> RooDog, hmmm
<bioterror> RooDog, seems like you can easily do sudo make install clean
<yax51> well thanks for all your help, I must be going now...good night all!
<bioterror> RooDog, it will install all stuff into /usr/local/saballistics-1.3.3
<RooDog> ok i will give that a try
<bioterror> so
<bioterror> ./configure
<bioterror> make
<bioterror> sudo make install clean
<bioterror> what a shame that checkinstall failed us, but we still needed all those packages for compiling it ;)
<RooDog> lol
<RooDog> no worries
<bioterror> I'm running now that software in my terminal
<RooDog> hopefully the bloody proggie works after all that
<RooDog> ok it worked, its in /usr/local/saballistics-1.3.3, now how do I make it run
<bioterror> you say in terminal /usr/local/saballistics-1.3.3/bin/saballistics
<RooDog> and presto it works
<bioterror> RooDog, remember that you can complete words with tabkey (the one with arrows both direction above capslock)
<RooDog> any way to make a working shortcut for the desktop or anything like that?
<bioterror> ofcourse you can make
<bioterror> just point the binary to that path
<RooDog> ok i will give that a shot.  Thanks for the help bio
<RooDog> much appreciated
<bioterror> np
<RooDog> doesnt look too bad...even has a nice built-in bullet db :)
<RooDog> and my desktop shortcut worked too
<bioterror> nice app for anyone who votes for sarah palin :D
<RooDog> lol
<RooDog> nah, just good for shootists
<RooDog> Im not a big political person but i do love the science and discipline behind competitive shooting
<RooDog> been doing it since I was a little tacker and probably will until the day I can't see any more
<RooDog> Shot for Australia in the Commonwealth games years ago and been hooked for longer than that
<RooDog> anyway, cheers and thanks for the help again.
<Voidoath> Hello?
<evfool> hi everyine
<ChrisDruif> Hai evfool :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<bioterror> hi fox
<ChrisDruif> Hai Silver_Fox_ :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello ChrisDruif  =)
<ChrisDruif> How's it going?
<Silver_Fox_> Oh not bad,  just poking through the current beginners team mentor / mentee lists.  I am supposed to be keeping track of things.
<bioterror> Silver_Fox_, how's the mentor list doing?-)
<ChrisDruif> Indeed :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Heya Silver_Fox_ :]
<UndiFineD> :) can you Silver_Fox_ ?
<ChrisDruif> Hmmm...not nice....meeting is tonight @ 01:00CET <_<"
<Silver_Fox_> bioterror,  Not so bad - I aim to have the lists updated in time for the meeting later.
<UndiFineD> ChrisDruif: you mean this morning at 1 am
<ChrisDruif> Yup, indeed UndiFineD...I don't mind if it's tonight or next morning ;)
<UndiFineD> ok then i say yesterday night
<Silver_Fox_> UndiFineD,  Yes - I can go through the lists,I have a spread sheet
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I really hate that the UBT -meetings are 2AM in my time
<bioterror> and middle of the week
<ChrisDruif> UndiFineD: in ~14 hours ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> ChrisDruif, meeting is over :P
<bioterror> hard to attend if I'm going to wakeup around 5:30AM
<ChrisDruif> Damn <_<"
<ChrisDruif> I wanted to be there <_<"
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, I cant. coz it will be powercut here at 00:30 :{
<ChrisDruif> UndiFineD: Are you UBT member now? :)
<UndiFineD> yes I am
<UndiFineD> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, it's 8AM of 13th here. IAmNotThatGuy
<JoeMaverickSett> the meeting, i mean.
<UndiFineD> Silver_Fox_: so how do you do this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Mentors
<ChrisDruif> Congratulations UndiFineD :)
<UndiFineD> thank you ChrisDruif
<ChrisDruif> I'm really happy for you :)
<ChrisDruif> (Too bad nobody reminded my it was last night O:-))
<UndiFineD> I did leave some hints here and there
<ChrisDruif> I'll read it at school UndiFineD :)
<UndiFineD> useful time spending
<ChrisDruif> Indeed :)
<ChrisDruif> Off to school now :P
<Silver_Fox_> Interesting...
<UndiFineD> yes master
<dracotux_> is there anyone who can help me install my printer? i'm completely new to ubuntu
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: could you tell us the make/model of the printer? if I or someone know how to help you they could do so. :)
<dracotux_> it's a DCP-375CW from brother
<dracotux_> in SPM I can't find this model explicitly, but I can't imagine that there is no driver for this printer in linux
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#DCP-375CW <-- download Format: "deb" of the lpr driver & cupswrapper driver
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: and follow this guide to install; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/BrotherPrinters/2070NLaser
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: it should get you on your way, if you get stuck or encounter some issue, shoot the question in this channel :)
<dracotux_> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#DCP-375CW
<dracotux_> that is a dead link
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: it works perfectly well on my browser.
<dracotux_> I use chromian, ill try it in firefox
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: i'm using chromium too. :)
<dracotux_> lolz
<dracotux_> now it workz
<JoeMaverickSett> hhmm, very strange. :)
<dracotux_> sorry, wrong window
<dracotux_> can't open the link
<dracotux_> it says it cant find it
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: how about this; http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html ?
<dracotux_> doesn't work too
<JoeMaverickSett> :|
<JoeMaverickSett> strange.
<dracotux_> thats what i think
<dracotux_> it says chromiam cant find it
<dracotux_> do i need special plugins/installs to view that page?
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: don't think so, try this, it's the main page; http://solutions.brother.com/
<dracotux_> that one cant be found either
<dracotux_> it found http://solutions.brother.com/, but it doesnt load very well
<dracotux_> tried to refresh it, but it doesnt do that
<dracotux_> do i need plugins/installs to make chromian work properly?
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/dcp383clpr-1.1.2-2.i386.deb & http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/dcp383ccupswrapper-1.1.2-2.i386.deb
<JoeMaverickSett> give those a try
<dracotux_> at the main site, it doesnt load the pictures/java or whatever, select your country is a dead pic link
<dracotux_> its downloading the .deb
<dracotux_> problem durign install: Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: ah, so you're using a 64bit? "ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ is required to be installed."
<dracotux_> ?
<dracotux_> am i using a 64bit?
<dracotux_> how can i tell?
<bioterror> dracotux_, in terminal: uname -a
 * JoeMaverickSett is slow! :|
<dracotux_> http://solutions.brother.com/
<dracotux_> wrong one
<dracotux_> hold on
<dracotux_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:51:09 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dracotux_> does this help?
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: ah, you are using a 64bit. so you've to install ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ to be able to install the .deb file.
<dracotux_> ia32-libs is already installed
<dracotux_> checkigne li32stdc++
<dracotux_> the li32++6 was already installed
<dracotux_> now downloading another one
<dracotux_> the li32++6-4.4-dbg installed
<dracotux_> trying the .deb file again
<dracotux_> it still says wrong architecture
<dracotux_> did i miss something?
<dracotux_> @ joemavericksett: both files are installed, but the install of the .deb still says "Wrong architecture"
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: tbh, i'm afraid i can't figure it out. :|
<dracotux_> thnx for the efford anyways
<JoeMaverickSett> dracotux_: i'm sure if you hang out here or post in ubuntuforums.org, i'm sure there is going to be a more skilled person that could help you.
<dracotux_> any ideas to whom i can direct my problem?
<dracotux_> ubuntuforums.org
<dracotux_> ill try that one
<Red-Raven> hey.
<Red-Raven> need some ideas. want to try out some virtual machines from the ISO but there are so many. any recomendations on where to start?
<zeroseven0183> Hi red-raven
<zeroseven0183> What are your choices?
<Red-Raven> .....anything. ive been told BSD is good, but i can't really tell what it's focuse it.
<bioterror> you dont seem to have any glue about it
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BSD_operating_systems
<zeroseven0183> How long you've been using Ubuntu/
<zeroseven0183> Try other distros or other DEs (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu)
<Red-Raven> about 2 and a half weeks now.
<pedro3005> you don't need a VM to try out other DEs, you can just install them and select on the log in screen
<pedro3005> try Linux From Scratch :P
<zeroseven0183> ..but trying Linux/DEs on VM is safer if something breaks,host system is not affected
<Red-Raven> i have a dual boot laptop with ubuntu 10.10 and and an old dual boot desktop with ubuntu 10.10 and the lubuntu environment installed with it (low RAM)
<zeroseven0183> especially when you've only used it for about 2.5 weeks
<Red-Raven> that CLI only right?
<zeroseven0183> Although, of course, when you run VM, you need more RAM if you're multitasking
<zeroseven0183> So yeah, dual-boot is also a good thing to try out
<Red-Raven> yah but im running VB on my laptop with has 2GB RAM
<Red-Raven> i wuv it!
<pedro3005> you can try Arch
<bioterror> :D
<pedro3005> to get acquainted with the CLI
<bioterror> or Gentoo
<bioterror> :D
<Red-Raven> arch has a GUI though
<zeroseven0183> That could make your nose bleed :-)
<pedro3005> only if you install it
<JoeMaverickSett> don't install the GUI? :D
<pedro3005> by default arch doesn't have a GUI
<bioterror> I say: install OpenBSD
<bioterror> or Slowaris
<bioterror> :D
<zeroseven0183> Like everyone is suggesting, Red-Raven, I think it's good for you to start with Linux when trying out VM
<zeroseven0183> haha OpenBSD... Slowaris
<Red-Raven> the one with only the CLI?
<zeroseven0183> You can always practice CLI on any Linux distribution
<bioterror> yeah
<pedro3005> yeah, but there is a difference between installing ubuntu (next -> next -> finish) and arch (configure a bunch of stuff, install X by hand, configure network, install your DE, etc)
<bioterror> pedro3005, it'
<bioterror> it's a waste of Arch to install DE;=
<bioterror> ;)
<Red-Raven> DE=?
<pedro3005> desktop environment
<Red-Raven> makes sense.
<pedro3005> ubuntu uses GNOME by default
<Red-Raven> so now im looking at: arch. bsd, and scratch linux.
<bioterror> I'm not really getting this distrohopping righ after like few days after installation of first distro
<bioterror> right
<zeroseven0183> The people here in Beginners team will gladly assist you if you have any question about CLI
<pedro3005> linux from scratch isn't a distribution though, it's a tutorial that teaches you how to configure and compile the kernel and then everything else from scratch
<Red-Raven> oh ok.
<bioterror> pedro3005, well I would suggest Red-Raven raven to install debian and play with it first
<pedro3005> yeah debian is good
<Red-Raven> i like experimenting with stuff. ubuntu is still my primary.
<Red-Raven> im thinking about DLing Backtrack and one of the ones you've recomended here.
<Red-Raven> (just the ISOs for use in Vbox)
<pedro3005> yeah, just experiment under the safety of a VM
<Red-Raven> i will. i might also try xPUD.
<zeroseven0183> Do whatever you think would make you happy :-)
<bioterror> pedro3005, as it's a nice way to move on from ubuntu. I wouldnt recommend someone to take ayahuasca without experimenting something else first ;)
<bioterror> as using a metaphora
<zeroseven0183> I think what bioterror means is that you stick with Ubuntu until you're very familiar with it. I hope I'm right.
<bioterror> with debian you get all the known tools and you know locations
<bioterror> let's say that I started with Red Hat back in the 90's my linux usage. and few years ago I ended up dealing with RHEL 5 in my work and I didnt know at all where all the configs was and I was suppose to change settings for it ;)
<zeroseven0183> So, yes, stick with Ubuntu first then check out other distros later
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<bioterror> or try debian in the first place after ubuntu
<zeroseven0183> yes
<bioterror> I wouldnt like to see Red-Raven wandering around internet and bashing all distros crap as he cant understand them
<zeroseven0183> This is actually the reason why I love sticking with Ubuntu... the people! Amazing!
<zeroseven0183> Off-topic: When do you think Ubuntu Forums would get a make-over?
<Red-Raven> im not the type to go bashing stuff i don't understand.
<Red-Raven> whats the most recent version of openBSD?
<bioterror> 4.4 was it
<bioterror> or 4.5
<bioterror> you can goto www.openbsd.org
<Red-Raven> ive seen 4.8
<JoeMaverickSett> 4.8
<bioterror> 4.8 yes
<zeroseven0183> Why not FreeBSD? Is OpenBSD safe now?
<bioterror> if you can deal OpenBSD, you can deal Net and Free, maybe Dragonfly too
<bioterror> :D
<Red-Raven_> hey sry. is open just unsatable?
<bioterror> what
<Red-Raven_> someone asked if open is safe yet.
<Red-Raven_> *open BSD
<bioterror> safe yet
<bioterror> yeah mean that VPN backdoor by the FBI? :D
<Red-Raven_> ...what?
<zeroseven0183> Here Red-Raven http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-20025767-281.html
<Red-Raven_> wouldn't matter to me. not planing on any black hat stuff.
<Red-Raven_> and i would just run it in Vbox
<Red-Raven_> so open or free BSD?
<Red-Raven_> looks like i want free  based on wiki. don't need the security of open for a Vbox.
<bioterror> you dont really know what you want
<Red-Raven_> ok.... dont know what to do with that.....
<zeroseven0183> Red-Raven, have you read the Ubuntu Manual already?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Silver_Fox_, coolbhavi is here
<zeroseven0183> It's a good place to start learning Linux, in particular, Ubuntu
<Red-Raven_> theres a manual? its an operatins system. thats got to be huge.
<Red-Raven_> operating*
<zeroseven0183> http://ubuntu-manual.org
<zeroseven0183> Yes there is. It's only 4.4 MB
<Red-Raven_> ther on for 10.10?
<Red-Raven_> there one*
<zeroseven0183> So far, the latest is for 10.04
<zeroseven0183> But don't worry, they're almost the same
<Red-Raven_> ok cool.
<bioterror> same commands
<bioterror> the difference is mainly just cosmetics ;)
<zeroseven0183> Chapter 6 discusses the Command Line
<zeroseven0183> But of course, it's always good to start in page 1
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<bioterror> Red-Raven_, http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/C_R_Y_P_T_O_N_O_M_I_C_O_N.shtml that's some old text, but worth of checking out. it doesnt hurt to read something if you dont have anything better to do
<Red-Raven_> got the xPUD and backtrack ISOs DLd. ill look into free BSD next.
<Red-Raven_> GTG. cya later.
<Red-Raven_> thx for the help btw.
<Guest8596> i have installed kde and then tryied to delete it. now i'm with gnome, the panels are missing and i can't access the terminal... just want to restore my regular ubuntu
<JackyAlcine> Guest8596: Press Alt+F2
<JackyAlcine> What happens?
<JackyAlcine> A dialog should pop up.
<Guest8596> JackyAlcine: nothing
<JackyAlcine> O.o
<JackyAlcine> Not good.
<JackyAlcine> Alright, you might need to use a TTY for this.
<Guest8596> i know, but it don't :(
<Guest8596> what's tty?
<JackyAlcine> Guest8596: A console-based session.\
<JackyAlcine> so write this command down somewhere.
<JackyAlcine> Not on your computer.
<Guest8596> okay
<JackyAlcine> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop*
<JackyAlcine> That command include gnome-panel and should restore your settings.
<JackyAlcine> Now press Ctrl+Alt+F1 (write this down: press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to GDM) and log on and then run that command.
<JackyAlcine> I hope Guest8596 is okay.
<Guest8596> JackyAlcine: trying it, thanks man
<JackyAlcine> kkay
<tomer11qwe> JackyAlcine: thanks allot dude! i'm all good now!
<JackyAlcine> No problem tomer11qwe :D
<MichelleQ> cprofitt et al: can't reply to list email (silly mail server) but I'm all for a masters' doc class...  Please let me know when/where/who, etc.
<cprofitt> MichelleQ: cool... thanks for the headsup
<jermza> I'm about to render a Pitivi video clip to send to my friend.  When it asks me to save for output, it doesn't add an extension to the file name.  Ubuntu has no hassle reading, say, "video", but my friend uses Windows and I'm wondering if it will read the file.  Do I simply add the extension?
<jermza> I saved it as a MP4, so do rename "video" to "video.mp4"?
<JackyAlcine> Yes, jermza.
<JackyAlcine> Lol, Windows is a bit stupid.
<jermza> Us Ubuntu users have to help Windows users.
<IAmNotThatGuy> jermza, as we said yesterday, look at the bottom right and it will have the extension type. select it and save it
<JackyAlcine> lol, that works as well, jermza ^^
<IAmNotThatGuy> we answered his second time for the same question. already plei a2 answered him yesterday
<hobgoblin> IAmNotThatGuy: that happens a lot - patience is the key :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> heya hobgoblin and yes (:
<IAmNotThatGuy> how are you hobgoblin ?
<madsailor_> hello all.  I am having difficulty changing the backround for the ubuntu login screen.  Docs on the ubuntu help pages talk about modifying /etc/gdm/gdm.conf but this file doesn't exist in this folder on my machine
<madsailor_> The orange/purple background for login is OK but I'd like to change it. How can I do this?
<madsailor_> anyone?
<madsailor_> *bump*   I am having difficulty changing the backround for the ubuntu login screen.  Docs on the ubuntu help pages talk about modifying /etc/gdm/gdm.conf but this file doesn't exist in this folder on my machine
<madsailor_>  The orange/purple background for login is OK but I'd like to change it. How can I do this?
<ibuclaw> madsailor_, I wrote a small customise guide quite a while ago...
<ibuclaw> somewhere on the forums
<ibuclaw> way back in 9.10 release. =)
<ibuclaw> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333683
<madsailor_> Thanks ibuclaw!
<ibuclaw> note, xsplash only came with Ubuntu 9.10
<ibuclaw> so ignore anything to do with that. :3
<madsailor_> I'm running Maverick, so I definately will.
<JackyAlcine> They need to bring back usplash and customizable gdms. =/
<JerryM> any help reinstalling ubuntu? from usb, get to 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' and seems to get stuck in loop - waited 30 min, still no change
<nUboon2Age> thanks to Silver Fox for noticing i needed some mentoring help and contacting me.
<aveilleux> JerryM, Has this happened more than once?
<Red-Raven> hey.
<kosmarnik> python-setuptools is giving me trouble:  easy_install --prefix /usr/local pyrocore
<kosmarnik> gets me an error message: TEST FAILED: /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages does NOT support .pth files error: bad install directory or PYTHONPATH
<kosmarnik> the support link for easyInstall isn't quite helping
<yofel> you'll need sudo to install in /usr/local/
<kosmarnik> running this under root
<kosmarnik> IDK what should I use for PYTHONPATH, or how to set it. meh easyInstall fail
<Red-Raven> i have an...odd question for you guys.
<Red-Raven> what/where did you start learning all this stuff? because i know most of you learned most of what you know on your own, and i figured i should try and learn something on my own. what was one of the first concepts involving computers/linux that you learned (or would suggest to learn)? like terminal or Virtual machines or servers. any place to start. theres just so many consepts to choose from. idk where to start.
<holstein> Red-Raven: start with what you need to do
<holstein> do a job in the terminal
<holstein> whatever you need to do
<holstein> if your going to make a folder somewhere
<holstein> google 'making a directory from the terminal in ubuntu'
<holstein> createing*
<holstein> creating*
<Red-Raven> ok thx. so learning terminal is a good place to start? and then just learn what i need afterwards?
<holstein> well, learning terminal
<holstein> is not something you'll knock out in a weekend
<holstein> maybe look at some programming languages
<holstein> some python tutorials
<Red-Raven> ok. a friend introduced me to VBS. made a basic annoying pop-up thing on a loop. is that good language to learn? there are so many languages i can't decide. i know some HTML and thats IT.
<holstein> up to you
<holstein> i dont know VBS
<holstein> i suggested python already
<Red-Raven> what kind is python? programing?
<holstein> python would be relavant to ubuntu programming AFAIK
<holstein> Red-Raven: i mean this in the nicest possible way, but check out http://www.google.com/ ;)
<Red-Raven> can you use them in windows?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> cross platform
<Red-Raven> oh i understand.
<Red-Raven> sorry about that. sometimes i knid of forget just what this is for. but thx!
<holstein> nah
<holstein> mostly because im just learning about python myself
<holstein> and you really just need to look around and decide for yourself
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> if you'd like to make a contribution to repos, what's the way to do it?
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: You mean get a package into the repositories?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: The best way to do that would be to put the project on LaunchPad and set up a PPA (Personal Package Archive)
<kristian-aalborg> ah... thanks
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: After that, it's all about getting noticed
<kristian-aalborg> sure
<kristian-aalborg> aveilleux: tried it?
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: No, my project isn't of the nature that can be distributed through a .deb package
<kristian-aalborg> what project do you have?
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: https://launchpad.net/minimal-desktop-for-ubuntu
<kristian_> aveilleux: box crashed, will check it now
<kristian_> seems ambitious?
<kristian_> I mean that in a positive way, of course ;)
<yax51> ok, so my head phone jack quit working on a new marverick install, and so did my mic....
<yax51> I ran this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<yax51> and now my mic picks up sound and plays it through my speakers, but won't work with any programs (skype, sound recorder ect.) and my headphone jack stil doesn't work
<yax51> any thoughts, comments, ideas?
<ChrisDruif> Did you complete went through it? (Even rebooted?)
<yax51> yup
<ChrisDruif> Alright....that guide only tells about installing something :)
<ChrisDruif> You might be able to solve it by going to terminal and entering "alsamixer" (without the quotes ofc :P)
<ChrisDruif> There you'll see all the channels you've got....maybe mic is turned off or something...
<geirha> actually, it'll work with the quotes too ;P
<ChrisDruif> Thanks geirha, I'm not always sure (hence the comment :))
<yax51> http://imagebin.org/132409
<yax51> it's not even detecting my head phones
<ChrisDruif> I see that headphone isn't available...I don't know how to fix that though :-/
<yax51> I had this same issue with lucid, but I can't remember how i fixed it
<ChrisDruif> Hmmm...
<ChrisDruif> Maybe note it somewhere this time? :P
<yax51> I think I will...
<ChrisDruif> Anyways....mic works does work right?
<ChrisDruif> Maybe the wrong source is selected at the apps that don't work with it atm?
<yax51> hmmm that might be a possibility
<yax51> hmm in sound preferences, it shows that the mic isnt even picking up anything....yet I hear the mic from my speakers....
<ChrisDruif> (Is it muted? ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-13
<ChrisDruif> And for the headphones you might be able to use this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1654125
<ChrisDruif> I hope you'll manage from here, I've no more time to spare I'm afraid yax51. Maybe someone else can help you if you've got further questions :)
<yax51> ChrisDruif: thanks!!
<ChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<emer> what does IRC stand for
<emer> can some on help me
<emer> or just say something
<emer> im really confused
<ChrisDruif> Internet Relay Channel I believe...
<ChrisDruif> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc
<emer> ok thanks
<emer> sorry i just joined this and download XChat
<emer> so im a little lost lol
<JackyAlcine> ChrisDruif: I thought it was Chat.
<ChrisDruif> It's alright :)
<JackyAlcine> emer: Welcome. :D
<ChrisDruif> According to Wikipedia I'm right :)
<JackyAlcine> Lol
<ChrisDruif> Oops....not :P
 * JackyAlcine SCORE! :D
<ChrisDruif> Alright...Internet Relay Chat O:-)
<ChrisDruif> Anyways...he could read all about it on wikipedia :D
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Is there a way to start services in specific order while booting ?For example
<kaushal> I need the following services to be started in the below order
<kaushal> 1)openvpn --> This should start first
<kaushal> 2)networking --> This should start second
<kaushal> 3)shorewall --> This should start third
<kaushal> Please suugest/guide
<JackyAlcine> kaushal: Booting? or logging on?
<kaushal> suggest*
<kaushal> Booting
<JackyAlcine> hm. I'm not too sure, sounds like a upstart job to me.
<kaushal> ok
<JackyAlcine> You could make a .sh file and add it to the scheduler.
<kaushal> Any examples please ?
<yofel> erm, you can just add dependencies?
<kaushal> yofel: are you referring to me ?
<yofel> meaning for networking: 'start on started openvpn ...' where openvpn needs to be an upstart service too
<yofel> kaushal: yes
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> still not understood
<yofel> kaushal: look at the startup files in /etc/init - everyone has a 'start on ' statement telling it when to start
<yofel> kaushal: so you can tell the services to only start if the other one has already been started
<duhw> Idk whats wrong with my computer I use ubuntu 10.10 and my screen just goes black and its unresponsive. what do i do?
<kaushal> ah ok
<kaushal> yofel: so how do i make use of upstart ?
<kaushal> not sure i understand that
<yofel> kaushal: why do you want to start openvpn before networking actually?
<kaushal> since openvpn is configured in bridge mode
<kaushal> and i want the interface br0 to be up
<yofel> hm.... meh, openvpn still uses sys-v-init
<yofel> this is a bit tricky then :S
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> As JackyAlcine suggested ?
<kaushal> make use of scheduler ?
<yofel> you could try, but since networking is started by upstart I'm pretty sure it'll be started before openvpn
<kaushal> or can i put that in /etc/rc.local ?
<yofel> sure, but rc.local is run pretty late
<kaushal> oh ok
<kaushal> so how do i disable networking from upstart
<yofel> modify /etc/init/networking.conf and probably network-manager.conf too (commenting the start on stuff out should be fine)
<yofel> I'm not sure if anything depends on networking being up though
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> what about putting it in .sh file and invoked by scheduler ?
<kaushal> how is that done
<yofel> no idea
<kaushal> JackyAlcine: please suggest
<kaushal> yofel: Help me understand about upstart and sys-v-init
<kaushal> so I have 10.04
<yofel> well, sys-v-init is what we used before karmic, with scripts in /etc/init.d/, upstart is what we use since then with config files in /etc/init
<kaushal> ok
<yofel> in sys-v-init you could define an order how services had to be started, in upstart you say what a service needs before it can be started
<kaushal> great
<yofel> upstart is faster because it can start things in parallel, but a bit harder to manage
<kaushal> so on 10.04 is it upstart or sys-v-init ?
<kaushal> I believe its both
<yofel> mix, there are still scripts with sys-v-init, but upstart config files and sys-v-init script can't really talk to each other
<yofel> so upstart will start it's services and at the same time start sys-v-init runlevel 2
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> so how would i handle this specific issue ?
<holstein> i think most folk just open the port in the firewall for VPN or SSH
<holstein> and start everything at boot
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> so can i disable sys-v-init ?
<kaushal> if i can do it using upstart ?
<kaushal> yofel: Thanks
<kaushal> will try it out
<yofel> well..
<kaushal> holstein: Thanks you too
<kaushal> yofel: yeah please suggest
<yofel> you could disable the sys-v-init script and write an upstart config file and start openvpn there and then make networking depend on it, but I fear you'll have to look up how to do that yourself
<yax51> ok, the headphone jack isn't working, I've scoured the forums, but havent found anything to help
<yofel> I wonder though if you can't resolve this in some other way...
<yax51> my mic doesn't want to work either.....
<yax51> I don't know what else to do.....I've re-installed the drivers and everything, but nothing seems to have any effect
<yax51> yay! go my headphone working again!now for the mic
<yax51> WOOT WOOT!!!!
<yax51> solved my audio issues...now, is there a way to add a command line to a program in such a way that I dont need to run it from the terminal everytime?
<holstein> yax51: what command?
<holstein> you could make a new launcher with the whole command in it
<yax51> holstein: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<yax51> to flip my cam
<holstein> yax51: congrats by the way :)
<yax51> holstein: thanks! Ive been trying for months to get my mic fixed
<yax51> holstein so how do I get the command line working with the launcher?
<holstein> i would just put the whole thing in a new launcher
<holstein> wherever
<holstein> on the desktop or in the menu or both
<yax51> so I create a new launcher, and just add the command line I want, and hit ok?
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> test it
<holstein> you can add whatever command you want to a launcher
<holstein> i used to have one called alsa_fix ;)
<yax51> hmmm its says it failed to execute child process
<yax51> ok lets pretend I'm a noob, and walk through this step by step ;)
<holstein> im not sure exactly what that command is or does
<holstein> but its do-able
<holstein> need some command line fu :)
<yax51> it flips my cm so it'snot upside down
<holstein> right
<holstein> i mean, what its 'doing'
<holstein> not the result ;)
<holstein> i dont know what LD_PRELOAD is
<holstein> .so is some kind of plugin right?
<holstein> can you put that in some dir for the program?
<holstein> some autoload dir?
<yax51> I'm not sure either, but my guess is that its loading the v4l1compat.so
<yax51> I could if I knew how
<holstein> what app is it?
<holstein> VLC ?
<yax51> the app is skype
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> so, you start skype, and then put that in the command line?
<yax51> in the terminal I r:
<yax51> run the command line as such
<yax51> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<holstein> right
<emer> im trying to download ubuntu 10.10 netbook 1386 but my internet speed keeps slowing down dropping a .1 Kb everysecond
<holstein> after you launch skype?
<nit-wit> yax51, can you use the browse to get to user bin, or sbin thats probably where the launcher is.
<holstein> nit-wit: i like that
<holstein> yax51: ^^
<emer> but everything else is at normal speed
<nit-wit> holstein, heh ;
<holstein> good call
<holstein> nit-wit: o/
<nit-wit> 0hols
<holstein> emer: i would stop it
<holstein> and try again
<emer> ok
<holstein> maybe you'll get one another mirrot
<holstein> mirror*
<holstein> UNLESS
<nit-wit> holstein, trying to type and eat haggen daz is difficult,
<holstein> you're almost done
<holstein> then, just wait in out
<holstein> nit-wit: hehe
<emer> holstein: works, thank you im a newbie
<holstein> emer: welcome :)
<yax51> nit-wit: that doesn't seem to work either
<holstein> maybe its because skype isnt running
<yax51> but if I'm trying to add the command line to skype without having to open a terminal to do it, it shouldnt be running
<nit-wit> yax51, is there a menu icon?
<holstein> yax51: depends on when you run it in the terminal
<holstein> is it after you launch skype?
<holstein> or before?
<yax51> before
<holstein> hmmm
<yax51> nit-wit: no
<yax51> ok, so I right click on the desktop, and create new launcher, right?
<holstein> thats where i would start
<holstein> and in 'command' you put that command
<yax51> ok, now type: application, application in terminal or location?
<holstein> application in terminal
<holstein> that should be the same as if you type that into a terminal and hit enter
<yax51> ok, but I get the error that says "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal. Faled to execute child process "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so" (no such file or directory)
<yax51> but if I run the command from the terminal like this: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<yax51> it opens skype with the cam working properly as it should
<holstein> right
<holstein> i get the same error..
<holstein> hmmm
<yax51> but not when I create the launcher....
<yax51> but the launcher is supposed to take that command and automatically run it as if it was in the terminal correct?
<holstein> thats the way its worked for me
<holstein> let me try some things
<holstein> yax51: OK
<holstein> so, copy LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<holstein> to a file
<holstein> name it whatever.sh
<holstein> make it executable
<holstein> you can right-click and go to properties
<holstein> THEN, in the laucher, you can navigate to that .sh file
<holstein> i dont get errors running that
<holstein> not sure what that command is doing to my system though ;)
<johnny77> join #lubuntu
<yax51> it's flipping your cam 180
<holstein> great
<yax51> sweet! it's working now!!
<yax51> now computer is awesome again!!!
<holstein> :)
<yax51> thanks!!
<holstein> yup
<emer> 0
<emer> what does it mean if you have "voice" from ChanServ
<holstein> if you dont
<holstein> i wont see you talk
<holstein> in the channel
<holstein> you'd type and no one would hear you
<emer> oh
<head_victim> holstein: not true
<emer> ?
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> do tell
<head_victim> Depends on the channel, it's essentially a half step between a user and an operator of the channel, hang on I'll find a link to explain it better
<emer> because egossett didnt get voice
<holstein> half-op ?
<holstein> i thought that was half-ops
<holstein> emer: is egossett registered ?
<emer> no
<emer> yes u do get voice if you are a half-op
<emer> i think
<holstein> its a good idea to register
<holstein> im not half-op
<head_victim> Hm there are lots on channel settings but no detail on voicing
<holstein> some channel flags require registration to get voice
<holstein> didnt think this was one of those channels
<head_victim> To get voice in here you have to be a UBT member
 * holstein is not an ubt member
<emer> UBT?
<head_victim> Ubuntu-Beginners-Team
<paultag> Ubuntu Beginners Team!!! What whaaaaaa!
<paultag> rep-the-set!
<holstein> OK, regaurdless of the term
<holstein> half-ops or voice
<holstein> how that emer 's friend type in here?
<holstein> how can*
<holstein> egossett <
<head_victim> Everyone should be able to type in here.
<holstein> yup, *should*
<emer> i think having voice means that ur cool
<head_victim> paultag: any funky settings I don't know about (I'm only fairly new-ish here myself)
<emer> how do i boot my USB drive with ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition
<emer> i already tried booting it from its boot menu
<holstein> emer: that will depend on your computer
<holstein> the bios
<emer> i have a toshiba NB 255
<holstein> cool
<paultag> head_victim: humm?
<holstein> hey paultag
<paultag> head_victim: UBT members get voice
<paultag> heyya holstein
<paultag> head_victim: that's about it
<holstein> egossett is not able to type in here
<paultag> ... really?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> so says emer
<paultag> nhandler: prod
<nhandler> Yes?
<paultag> nhandler: can you use your freenode staffism to see why egossett can not talk? I can't see anything
<emer> holstein:  i restarted my computer and when the first menu popped up i choose choose system boot then i chose my USB drive then i says "boot: "
<emer> and i dont know what do do anfter that
<holstein> emer: how did you create the bootable USB ?
<emer> go to ubuntu.com and download the version of ubuntu you want
<nhandler> egossett: Can you PM me the message you get when you try to send messages to this channel?
<emer> create a startup disk
<emer> and since i have a netbook
<holstein> right
<emer> i need to create one with a USB
<head_victim> paultag: just thought I'd check, I couldn't think of a reason
<holstein> so you used?
<emer> go to system then go to Startup Disk creator
<holstein> emer: you can go to
<holstein> YEEAH
<paultag> head_victim: I can't see any reason at all
<holstein> emer: you did that?
<head_victim> Glad it's not just me :) Alright I'm off again, goign to check out the in-laws to see how flooded it is
<emer> let me find url
<holstein> emer: you dont have to
<holstein> did you use that program
<holstein> startup disk creator to make the bootable USB ?
<emer> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<emer> the startup disk creator
<emer> yes
<holstein> OK
<emer> the usb is fine
<emer> i just cant boot it
<holstein> IF there is nothing else on the stick
<emer> i did it before
<emer> by just hitting enter
<holstein> i sometimes format them
<holstein> just to make sure
<emer> but this time it doesnt work
<emer> ok
<holstein> before making it
<holstein> AND then i try unetbootin
<holstein> if that creator doesnt do the trick
<emer> because for some reason when i use update manager it wont let me ubgrade
<emer> upgrade*
<holstein> emer: whats the error?
<emer> let me find it
<emer> i forgot it
<emer> im also getting an error on formatting the USB
<emer> One or more partitions are busy on /dev/sdc
<holstein> maybe its still mounted?
<emer> mounted?
<emer> help me here lol
<holstein> you wouldnt want to format the drive while its mounted
<emer> but what is mounted
<holstein> when you put the stick in
<holstein> the USB stick
<emer> oh
<holstein> to read and/or write
<emer> ok
<holstein> you mount it
<emer> got u
<emer> so how do i unmount it them
<holstein> nautilus auto-mounts
<holstein> emer: i use gparted
<holstein> you can unmount from there
<holstein> its just the tool that i got used to
<emer> umm
<holstein> umount /path/to/drive
<emer> i dont know what your saying lol
<emer> im new
<emer> so
<holstein> OK
<holstein> when i want to format a USB stick
<holstein> i use gparted
<emer> how do i use gparted
<holstein> its in the menu
<holstein> under system administration
<emer> wait i found what i needed
<holstein> OK
<emer> under disk utility? right
<holstein> nah
<emer> no i found it
<emer> it say unmount drive
<emer> and it works!!
<emer> holstein: back to what you were saying i cant find gparted
<emer> and now my USB wont mount
<holstein> well, now you are unable to mount the USB
<holstein> anyways, this is a theory really
<holstein> sometimes when i format the USB stick fresh
<holstein> then use unetbootin
<holstein> it works
<holstein> the ubuntu usb creator didnt work for me a couple times
<holstein> so i havent tried it in a while
<emer> where is unetbootin
<holstein> unetbootin is in the repos though
<holstein> and so is gparted
<holstein> its up to you
<holstein> maybe you can just remake the stick
<emer> i dont mind which ever
<emer> i just cant find what u are telling me
<holstein> if you're not comfortalbe mounting and formatting
<emer> i dont have a gparted or a unetbooting
<holstein> OK
<holstein> they are moth availalbe in the repositories
<holstein> so you can install unetbootin
<holstein> if you would like
<holstein> from where ever you install software
<holstein> software center
<holstein> OR synaptic
<holstein> or commandline
<holstein> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<emer> okay
<emer> wait i just remounted it by making a partion on it from disk utility
<holstein> cool
<holstein> if that works for you, go for it
<holstein> maybe remaking the stick now will do the trick
<emer> but then i get a file that in the USB that is lost+found and it cannot be deleted
<emer> wait back up
<emer> so when im adding a partion on it after i format drive
<emer> should the type be Ext4
<holstein> depends
<holstein> probably not
<holstein> probably fat
<emer> ok
<emer> still i have no idea what im doing so im just trying to mess around lol
<holstein> as long as you're careful
<emer> ok
<holstein> and you're sure you're messing with that USB stick
<holstein> and theres nothing important on the stick
<holstein> go for it
<emer> nothing at all
<emer> ok i used fat
<emer> and now it works
<emer> so im goin to use to startup disk creator now
<holstein> i like it
<emer> ok so far so good
<emer> and i select the /dev/sdc1, correct?
<johnny77> Should Ubuntu have a right-click menu on the desktop?
<holstein> emer: i would open a terminal
<holstein> run sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> to make sure
<holstein> johnny77: yup
<emer> ok i did
<holstein> create folder etc.... johnny77
<holstein> emer: that'll tell you what is what
<johnny77> holstein: if I lost it, how can I get it back?
<emer> okay
<emer> yes its /dev/sdc1
<holstein> johnny77: i would determine if its the mouse button thats not working or tat particular menu
<johnny77> holstein: mouse button works because I can get the panel right-click menu
<holstein> i would log out and back in
<holstein> or restart
<holstein> and if that doesnt do it, we can look some more
<emer> holstein: i made the drive i am going to try to boot it now thanks
<emer> holstein: i just tried again, didnt work
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, i would format, and try making the stick using unetbootin
<emer> what if my computer wont boot it though?
<emer> when i got into boot selection menu
<emer> i choose USB
<holstein> emer: i thought you had already used a USB before?
<emer> then get boot:
<emer> yes
<holstein> OK
<emer> but its not working this time
<emer> i dont
<holstein> then it has the capability
<emer> know y
<emer> my friend made the other drive though
<emer> i did not
<emer> and my friend is not able to contact
<holstein> well, let me know if unetbootin fails
<holstein> and we'll go from there
<emer> ok
<emer> hmm doesnt have version 10.10
<holstein> emer: ??
<emer> im in UNetbooting and i choose Ubuntu for distribution
<holstein> right
<emer> and then i have to choose a version
<holstein> just choes custom
<emer> oh
<holstein> and point it to the iso you downloaded
<holstein> choose*
<emer> i choose custom, enter the iso, but it automatically chose diskimage
<holstein> emer: it'll work
<holstein> i use it all the time
<emer> ok
<emer> ok
<holstein> and for the netbook .iso s
<emer> do i need to put anything in kernel, intrid, or options
<emer> .iso s?
<emer> whats the last s for
<holstein> pluralization :)
<emer> haha
<holstein> iso's
<emer> oh
<emer> holstein: it says that i must select a kernel and/or a intrid file to load
<holstein> emer: close it
<holstein> all of it
<emer> ok
<holstein> open unet back up
<holstein> put in your password if prompted
<emer> ok
<holstein> theres a little radio button
<holstein> beside DiskImage
<emer> yes
<holstein> check that
<emer> k
<holstein> should already be set to iso
<emer> it is
<holstein> then there are little ...'s
<holstein> on a button
<emer> yes
<holstein> thats where you point to the .iso you want to use
<emer> locate the iso
<holstein> the one you DL'd
<holstein> down at the bottom you choose the drive
<emer> ok
<holstein> whatever you determined in fdisk -l
<holstein> hit OK
<holstein> wait...
<emer> the only choice it gives me is /dev/sdb1
<emer> is that the right one?
<holstein> emer: double check
<holstein> dont trust me
<emer> oh it worked this time
<holstein> its you're hard drive
<emer> oh
<emer> so cancel?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> if you choose the right drive
<holstein> you're good
<holstein> just be sure before you hit OK
<emer> it only gives me one drive
<emer> im not sure if its the right one
<holstein> emer: i still check
<emer> how i check?
<holstein> i dont trust me or unetbootin
<emer> how i check?
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<emer> ok it was the right one
<holstein> cool
<holstein> so hit OK
<emer> now i recieved a prompt
<holstein> set back and wait...
<emer> after hitting ok
<emer> The file /media/USB/.disk/base_installable already exists. Press 'Yes to All' to overwrite it and not be prompted again, 'Yes' to overwrite files on an individual basis, and 'No' to retain your existing version. If in doubt, press 'Yes to All'.
<emer> that is it
<holstein> as long as you're sure that is the USB stick
<holstein> say OK
<holstein> you can try again if it doesnt work
<emer> ok
<emer> thanks
<holstein> :)
<holstein> johnny77: right-click ?
<johnny77> holstein: none.
<holstein> :/
<holstein> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/53885
<holstein> johnny77: ^^
<johnny77> does anyone know how to restore the right-click desktop menu?
<holstein> johnny77: have you changed anything in gconf?
<johnny77> holstein: the show desktop setting was checked.
<holstein> what happened leading up to the menu going away?
<johnny77> holstein: long story or short? Short. I was trying to get a program called Dropbox to autostart in Openbox. I was changing setting per a few websites that told me how to do it. None of them worked. But I just remembered a script one of them told me to write that may have caused the problem. I've deleted the script and now about to resart.
<bioterror> johnny77, you have in your .config/autostart/ a file called dropbox.desktop?
<johnny77> bioterror: no, I was adding a command to a file called autostart.sh in  ~/.config/openbox/
<bioterror> johnny77, you're doing it wrong
<johnny77> bioterror: Dropbox works fine in both Gnome and LXDE, but not openbox
<bioterror> so you're not really running lubuntu any more
<johnny77> bioterror: I looked in directory ~.config/autostart/ and yes there is a file called dropbox.desktop
<bioterror> you're running just openbox?
<johnny77> bioterror: I have Ubuntu and LXDE installed, but thought I'd try creating an Openbox session.
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> you have xdg-autostart installed?
<johnny77> bioterror: not sure.. let me check
<johnny77> bioterror: I searched xdg-autostart in synaptic, but it is not finding anything.
<bioterror> pyxdg
<bioterror> oh
<paultag> bioterror: I wrote something for this
<paultag> bioterror: it's called "fbautostart"
<paultag> bioterror: it's in the repos, and it does XDG for Fluxbox. You can overrid onbehalf of. It's all documented
<paultag> you too, I guess johnny77 :)
<johnny77> bioterror: a package called python-xdg is installed.
<bioterror> paultag, well I stick with lubuntu. atleast I know how it works
<paultag> bioterror: just FYI
<paultag> johnny77: if you want, you can use my code
<johnny77> paultag: what does it do?
<bioterror> paultag, how's your fluxbox system doing
<paultag> johnny77: https://launchpad.net/fbautostart
<paultag> johnny77: it's the xdg autostart daemon that we're migrating to for Fluxbox
<bioterror> hi egossett
<johnny77> paultag: Thank you, but if I can't get openbox to work, I think I'll just stick with Lubuntu.
<paultag> johnny77: no, I think you don't understand -- this works for Openbox as well
<paultag> that's what I meant, sorry, I'm watching a movie :)
<paultag> that and I'm a nerd, I am forced to respond in kurt little phrases
<johnny77> paultag: I have to install from the tar file?
<paultag> johnny77: if you want a deb, I can do that for you. I'd hate to see you put off from such a fine window manager as Openbox
<paultag> johnny77: just let me know what distro ( debian or ubuntu ) and what version
<johnny77> paultag: I'm running Ubuntu 10.10
<paultag> great
<paultag> johnny77: i386?
<johnny77> paultag: huh? Is the a way to check?
<bioterror> uname -a, johnny77
<paultag> johnny77: -m
<egossett> can someone help me with getting a pgp key
<paultag> bioterror: -m is machine arch type ;)
<bioterror> paultag, I like to see it all
<paultag> bioterror: true
<bioterror> paultag, but we have i686 ;)
<paultag> bioterror: I do -a when I'm at home ;)
<paultag> bioterror: johnny77 has a 686?
<bioterror> we'll see
<johnny77> what should I type? I'm assuming this is in terminal?
<paultag> johnny77: yes, sorry
<paultag> johnny77: type `uname -m`
<paultag> johnny77: and paste the output in here, please. It should be just one line ( and OK for pasting over IRC )
<johnny77> i686
<paultag> great!
<paultag> johnny77: you may install the debian file from the ubuntu 11.04 repos safely
<paultag> johnny77: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fbautostart/2.7182-2/+build/2029876
<paultag> johnny77: it's signed by the Ubuntu key, and Debian key. It's trusted and clean to install
<holstein> egossett: is this for your LP account?
<egossett> holstein yes
<paultag> johnny77: then you just place the fbautostart line in the startup file for OB
<johnny77> I'm just a little confused... I created a file called autostart.sh in ~/.config/openbox/ It correctly loads both gnome-do and lxpanel, but for some reason it will not load dropbox.
<paultag> Oh.
<holstein> egossett: theres a little yellow circle there
<paultag> I'm sorry johnny77. I misread your problem
<holstein> beside the openPGP keys entry
<holstein> thats what i followed
<egossett> holstein: at launchpad? yellow circle
<paultag> johnny77: are you forking everything into the background as you should?
<holstein> egossett: yup
<johnny77> paultag: forking? what do you mean?
<paultag> johnny77: some apps will suck up the main thread. Ensure you have a single and sign after each command
<paultag> johnny77: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart   might help a bit
<egossett> ok looking now
<egossett> one minute
<johnny77> paultag: that page is where i copied my autostart file from
<egossett> did not find the yellow circle
<egossett> under launchpad id
<egossett> it shows my name
<holstein> egossett: where is your page?
<egossett> holstein: my wiki  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/egossett
<holstein> egossett: are you logged in?
<egossett> no
<holstein> egossett: OH
<holstein> i see
<holstein> go to LP
<holstein> like https://launchpad.net/~mikeh789
<egossett> ok
<johnny77> paultag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553480/
<holstein> when you log in there
<holstein> thats where i see the info
<egossett> i see it now
<egossett> sorry
<holstein> egossett: no worries
<holstein> i had help :)
<holstein> when i was setting mine up
<egossett> thank you
<egossett> duh
<egossett> yes i tried to do this numerous times. just not getting it
<holstein> egossett: where are you?
<egossett> in launchpad
<egossett> overview screen
<holstein> are you using the passwords and encrpyction tools ?
<egossett> yes
<egossett> i have to long string of numbers there
<egossett> in my personal keys
<holstein> i dont think i did it that way
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> if you're on that page
<holstein> theres a popup
<egossett> yes popup open
<holstein> Learn more about open PGP keys
<holstein> in blue
<holstein> that *should* do it
<paultag> johnny77: because that's the wrong syntax :)
<paultag> johnny77: I'm guessing you want dropbox start   ?
<johnny77> paultag: what is wrong?
<johnny77> yes
<paultag> johnny77: you just have dropbox
<johnny77> paultag: correct, that is the name of the program.
<paultag> johnny77: yes, but just running "dropbox" will fail with an error message you can't see
<paultag> johnny77: running "dropbox start" will start the dropbox daemon
<egossett> don't see learn more about open pgp keys in blue
<paultag> johnny77: it's the write app, wrong usage
<paultag> right *
<paultag> damn, I'm tired
<egossett> indicates that i have 2 fingerprints
<johnny77> paultag: why does gnome-do and lxpanel work?
<paultag> johnny77: because "gnome-do" is a valid command. same with "lxpanel"
<paultag> johnny77: try running the command on the shell "dropbox"
<paultag> johnny77: it will say "Error! Here's how you use it!"
<paultag> johnny77: so, fix it, and it will work ;)
<johnny77> paultag: you mean in terminal?
<paultag> johnny77: yes, because that's how it's running what's in your shell script there
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: this might probably help; https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<paultag> johnny77: take it on faith dude, I've got this :)
<egossett> joemaverick: ok will go there
<egossett> i have an .asc file exported to desktop
<johnny77>  paultag I typed "dropbox" and "dropbox start" in the terminal and they both said command not found.
<bioterror> johnny77, which dropbox
<paultag> johnny77: without quotes, right?
<egossett> Holstein and joemaverick.
<johnny77> paultag: yes
<egossett> i will read on this link and see if i can get this right
<paultag> johnny77: and you have it installed?
<egossett> thanks for assistance with this.
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: well, correct me if i'm wrong, so you got your pgp key imported to launchpad?
<bioterror> paultag, if he used that tar.gz or what ever, it is .dropbox/dropbox or something and not in the path
<johnny77> paultag: yes, dropbox works fine in both gnome and LXDE and if I run it from the menu in openbox, but I can not get it to autostart in openbox.
<egossett> i exported something from passwords to desktop
<egossett> and it is .asc file
<egossett> is this what i need to put into launchpad yellow circle?
<paultag> bioterror: it should be in the path
<paultag> johnny77: this is what my session looked like: http://pastebin.com/typdtMfC
<bioterror> in natty we have a dropbox in repos
<paultag> bioterror: for partner, not main
<paultag> bioterror: it's nonfree
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> it's propietary
<paultag> nonfree* :)
<bioterror> off to work
<bioterror> bye ;)
<paultag> later
<johnny77> bioterror: later
<johnny77> paultag: I may have figured it out.
<paultag> johnny77: great
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: could you please look at the link i gave you and see what steps you've taken?
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: how did you get the .asc file? could you explain about it?
<johnny77> paultag: if it's installed properly adding start after dropbox in my autostart file will get it to run?
<egossett> i got the .asc file from password and encryption key
<paultag> johnny77: providing you give it one space between dropbox and start, yes :)
<egossett> exported it to the desktop
<egossett> the link u sent to me
<paultag> or two, I guess
<paultag> just not zero
<egossett> i think i need to go gpg -- fingerprint in the terminal
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: ah, try that.
<egossett> i do not see any icon for sync in my password and encrypt key screen
<egossett> yes
<egossett> let me do the terminal
<egossett> then copy and paste the fingerprint it says
<johnny77> paultag: thanks for your help! I gotta go now...
<paultag> johnny77: godspeed!
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: yes, if you got to https://launchpad.net/~<yourusername>/+editpgpkeys you could paste the fingerprint.
<egossett> i think that is it
<egossett> let me check the email now
<egossett> yes i just pasted the fingerprint but now i have 3 fingerprints do i delete two
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: were those keys generated by one email account? did you create it today? if so, i suggest just leave it at that. please do remember the last key that you generated and use that.
<egossett> all 3 created by same email account
<egossett> will use the last one then
<egossett> but i guess my email (gmail) did not de encrypt this message
<egossett> f you cannot
<egossett> read the unencrypted instructions below, it may be because your mail reader
<egossett> does not support automatic decryption of "ASCII armored" encrypted text.
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: do you have the pdf that i gave you in the #ubuntu-beginners-team?
<egossett> was it at top of irc
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: hold on, i'll give you.
<egossett> kk
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9030439/Launchpad_GPG_Key_Basics.pdf download that, go to the last page.
<egossett> kk
<egossett> doing this now
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: from that page it tells you how to decrypt the message. "copy the message from ---Begin PGP Message--- to ---End PGP Message---"
<egossett> kk saved as txt on desktop
<egossett> doing terminal now
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: ok, nearly there. :)
<egossett> kk
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: it will ask you for the password that you used to creat the PGP key.
<egossett> terminal changed to desktop
<egossett> but nothing on second command
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: what was the file name that you used to save the copied message as?
<egossett> pgp txt
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: pgp.txt?
<JoeMaverickSett> if so gpg --decrypt pgp.txt
<JoeMaverickSett> does it work?
<egossett> ok
<egossett> let let try that
<egossett> must restart terminal
<egossett> it was frozen
<egossett> usage: gpg [options] [filename]
<egossett> evalyn@evalyn-E1705:~/Desktop$
<egossett> i named the file pgp txt no period
<egossett> in gedit
<egossett> text editor
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: still here? what was the last thing you said? *bad connection here* :|
<egossett> yes
<egossett> i got this terminal message
<egossett> usage: gpg [options] [filename]
<egossett> evalyn@evalyn-E1705:~/Desktop$
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: don't paste it if it's a long message. use paste.ubuntu.com
<egossett> i named the file pgp txt no period in gedit
<egossett> OMG
<egossett> i have so many windows open on a 17 inch screen
<egossett> one minute
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: ah, then could you try gpg --decrypt pgp txt ? if that doesn't work, please rename it to pgp.txt and issue the command with gpg --decrypt pgp.txt ?
<egossett> downloading txt
<egossett> saved to desktop as ubuntu
<egossett> ?
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: what do you mean downloading txt?
<JoeMaverickSett> do you mean copy pasting the pgp key message?
<egossett> yes
<egossett> now on desktop as plain
<egossett> from paste.ubuntu.com
<egossett> gpg -- decrypt plain
<egossett> gave me same message
<egossett> usage: gpg [options] [filename]
<egossett> evalyn@evalyn-E1705:~/Desktop$
<egossett> do we have to have this key
<egossett> this is NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: ah, well, you just needed to copy the --Begin... End-- from your email inbox. open gedit, paste those messages, save as - pgp.txt
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: there shouldn't be any space betweem -- and decrypt
<egossett> o
<egossett> ok
<egossett> need passphrase now
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: use the passphrase that you used to create the pgp key.
<egossett> is that in passworrds and encrptio screen
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: use the passphrase that you used to create the pgp key, please.
<egossett> how do i know what that was
<egossett> i have been trying this since 9 jan
<egossett> hahahaha
<egossett> sorry
<egossett> i see change passphase
<egossett> should i change?
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: well, you could give it a try. you should have written it down somewhere though.
<egossett> ok
<egossett> geez
<egossett> got it
<egossett> now terminal will not allow me to type there
<egossett> it did
<egossett> confirming
<egossett> done
<egossett> thank you JoeMaverick
<egossett> but now i can help someone else i think
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: tip: type JoeMav then use <tab> key to highlight me. :)
<egossett> ok
<egossett> let me try that
<egossett> JoeMaverickSett,
<egossett> i see
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: perfect.
<JoeMaverickSett> :)
<egossett> smile
<egossett> i use to like dos
<egossett> then i hated dos
<egossett> then windows
<egossett> so lazy now
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: use that if you've many people talking in the channel and want to specify someone that you're talking ot
<JoeMaverickSett> s/ot/to
<bioterror> dos and windows had 4dos
<bioterror> it was pure stupidity not to use it
<egossett> yes i was wondering how to do name like you guys had it showing there
<egossett> bioterror,
<egossett> got it
<egossett> kewl
<egossett> and got key
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: use the name infront of the message would be better.
<egossett> so much to learn
<egossett> i see
<egossett> i understand
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: you'll get there eventually :)
<egossett> JoeMaverickSett: thank you so much
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: no problem, glad to be of help. :)
<egossett> JoeMaverickSett: i will read pdf and understnand better to help someone else.
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: ah, sure, hold on to it & help someone else. it was written by a mentor here. :)
<egossett> JoeMaverickSett: kk
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: very informational, you should also bookmark https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey and other help pages on launchpad to get yourself familiar with. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> launchpad
<egossett> yes - done
<egossett> i have diigo bookmarks section for all of this
<egossett> diigo is like delicious
<matematikaadit> I'm using Dell Vostro 3400 core i3. Some days ago my bluetooth works, but suddenly it doesn't work. I can't browse my phone storage via bluetooth. How do i fix it? What information do must I supply?
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, nice. :)
<egossett> and i am trying to complete one thing daily, read forum and come to irc daily if possible with work
<egossett> must be involved to learn this
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, yes, irc and forums are very good to gather/learn things, just by looking and trying to help. :)
<egossett> kk
<egossett> i am here for long term, and it has taken me sevral years to get here
<egossett> but glad now
<JoeMaverickSett> :)
<egossett> JoeMaverickSett; thank you again. chat tomorrow then Ok
<JoeMaverickSett> egossett: sure. :)
<egossett> nite
<JackyAlcine> Hello?
<bioterror> how can I help you JackyAlcine
<JackyAlcine> bioterror: By keeping me company.
<JackyAlcine> I went to sleep and hajour, phillw, ibuclaw, everything left me. >_<
<bioterror> well, you know this is a support channel and mainly for support and #ubuntu-beginners-team is for general chatting
 * JackyAlcine goes off to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<superbcccam> how can i uninstall Mandriva & install Ubuntu without disturbing win7 OS & Data....plz expalin me in steps thanks
<JackyAlcine> superbcccam: Where's are your files stored that you want to preserve?
<superbcccam> all in C drive no partition
<JackyAlcine> Where are your personal documents? Can you upload them to a cloud?
<JackyAlcine> Like Dropbox?
<superbcccam> cloud ? dude i am new in it :)
<JackyAlcine> Well, what system are you currently running?
<JackyAlcine> Like what system are you in IRC with?
<JackyAlcine> You should move your files up to a site like dropbox.com (max size 2GB)
<superbcccam> oki
<superbcccam> then ?
<JackyAlcine> Wait, if your drive isn't partitioned, how do you have both Windows and Mandriva running?
<JackyAlcine> You'll just download them back.
<yax51> does anyone know anything about evolution mail?
<JackyAlcine> yax51: A bit, porquoi?
 * JackyAlcine must know he transitioned to Thunderbird because it works a lot better.
 * JackyAlcine **note
<yax51> JackyAlcine: I can't get it to sync with my hotmail.....but if thunderbird is better I might try that
<bioterror> yax, does hotmail support pop3 or imap
<JackyAlcine> yax51: Do you have a subscription with your Live e-mail? Live stopped free POP support a while ago.
<JackyAlcine> yax51: I'm not so sure about imap, but I know POP stopped a long time ago; hence my transition to Google.
<yax51> maybe thats why its not working....
<bioterror> yax, how about migrating to gmail or something
<bioterror> hotmail is so 90's ;)
<JackyAlcine> yax51: bioterror's suggestion is pretty simple too. Gmail has easy interactions with most services.
<yax51> yeah, but I'm old school like that....
<yax51> if I could still run DOS I totally would....
<bioterror> gmail supports imap
<bioterror> seems like hotmail is more into a pop3
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> ubuntu netbook editions runs gnome?
<JackyAlcine> Yup.
<kristian-aalborg> hi bioterror etc
<JackyAlcine> Well no.
<JackyAlcine> I lie.
<JackyAlcine> It runs Unity.
<JackyAlcine> I was thinking GNOME Shell.
<kristian-aalborg> is it faster?
<kristian-aalborg> I have a very modest box to install something on... I'm thinking Netbook Remix or Lubuntu
<JackyAlcine> Lubuntu's your choice.
<JackyAlcine> Unity needs nVidia.
<JackyAlcine> Last time I checked.
<JackyAlcine> Oops. no, it'd prefer nVidia.
<kristian-aalborg> this is an Eee 2g surf... runs a chip called GMA 900, it seems
<kristian-aalborg> but UN is heavier than Lubuntu?
<jermza> My NVidia settgins are not loading when Ubuntu starts.  I have to manually click on the application.
<jermza> How can I make the settings loads by default>
<jermza> ANyone?
<ChrisDruif> I haven't got nVidia, but doesn't it have some place where it save stuff to default?
<jermza> I'm not sure how that helps...
<ramah> I think you can run a config file
<bioterror> what are nvidia settings
<ramah> like nvidia.config or something like that
<ramah> nvidia-xconfig
<ramah> you type that into the terminal
<ramah> I think you are supposed to be logged out of your gui when you do it
<yax51> ok I got it to work in evolution!
<ramah> cool maybe that will turn it on
<yax51> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<yax51> for anyone interestd
<JackyAlcine> kristian-aalborg: Yes,
<JackyAlcine> Ubuntu comes with the typical setup for a modern desktop-computer.
<JackyAlcine> Lubuntu's designed to be efficient and light weight.
<head_victim> nhandler: ping - see -team
<head_victim> Sorry, don't know any other staffers :/
<head_victim> Oh, it's over for now
<JackyAlcine> Why is he doing that? >_<
<JackyAlcine> I doubt it. >_<
<head_victim> No idea, you get random people who have nothing better to do apparently.
<yax51> does anyone know of a core temp monitor?
<JackyAlcine> yax51: Comes with Ubuntu as a panel applet.
<JackyAlcine> yax51: You can also try and see if the Rings screenlet has that.
<JackyAlcine> yax51: and I know that Conky has that as well.
<yax51> JackyAlcine: I'm not seeing it....
<JackyAlcine> yax51: System Monitor in the Add Panel dialog.
<yax51> JackyAlcine: I have the system monitor, but it doesn't appear to have a cpu temp....
<yax51> hmmm yeah it's not in the panel applet menu....
<JackyAlcine> hmm.
<JackyAlcine> That's a bit odd.
<JackyAlcine> You have Screenlets?
<yax51> I don't think so
<JackyAlcine> sudo apt-get install screenlets screenlets-pack-basic
<yax51> I've also noted that I don't have a system tools in the applications menu
<yax51> hold on.....
<yax51> ok I have scrfeen lets now
<yax51> screenlets*
<JackyAlcine> alright, now the RingSensors screenlet should have what you're looking for.
<JackyAlcine> yax51: ^^
<yax51> sweeet!!! although I was hoping for a panel applet...but this is rad!!
<JackyAlcine> :D
<JackyAlcine> No problem.
<JackyAlcine> The Screenlets project is one of my favorite of Ubuntu.
<yax51> all of these appear to be CPU load monitors, but nothing for CPU temp....
<JackyAlcine> yax51: I was sure it had it.
<JackyAlcine> yax51: =/
<yax51> unless I'm blind in one eye and can't see out the other....
<yax51> I had one on my lucid build, but I can't remember for the life of me what it was called
<yax51> oh well I'm going to bed......good night all!!
<bioterror> conky with lua beats screenlets?
<jermza> I installed Ubuntu Tweak and then uninstalled it after a few days.  But all the tweaks have remained even after the program was removed.
<jermza> Any idea on how to revert the tweaks?
<Timo_> too bad jermza only stayed here for 7 minutes, or I would've told him what the fix was.
<bioterror> such is life
<Timo_> life isn't too bad :D
<bioterror> yeah, but it's full of impatient people
<Timo_> that's true.
<Timo_> I think the problem is, that a lot of people don't know how IRC works :)
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> they think we are here 24/7 only watching that they join to channel
<Timo_> we rae!
<Timo_> :P
<bioterror> :D
<Timo_> okay maybe not
<bioterror> yeah
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<serfus> hey ShootEmUp
<ShootEmUp> whats up?
<serfus> i'm great, and you?
<ShootEmUp> doing good
<Aladdin--> Hi. My notification area doesn't work anymore: no icons appear and some apps (transmission, pidgin, etc.) aren't available once minimized. Using Ubuntu Hardy Heron (originally 8.04), up-to-date. Can anyone assist?
<Aladdin--> Notification area not working anymore (Hardy Heron). Please advise.
<johnny77> When I login to Ubuntu, it loads an theme that i never set. When I open appearances, it loads the correct theme. What could be calling this other theme?
<Red-Raven> hey.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, hey to you
<Red-Raven> hey nit-wit. sup?
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, not much as usual
<Red-Raven> ah. i've been working a learning terminal. used it to create a bunch of empty directories on my desktop to try it with (im starting with simple directory commands, so i figured why not learn some while creating a test bed for it?)
<bodhizazen> Red-Raven: command line for the win
<bodhizazen> When you get bored with bash, you can always try zsh
<bodhizazen> the "problem" with zsh is you need a .zshrc as the defaults are not so good, IMO
<bodhizazen> http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/zsh-the-last-shell-youll-ever-need/
<bioterror> autoload -U compinit && compinit
<bodhizazen> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/zshrc
<bodhizazen> lol bioterror
<bioterror> what?-)
<bioterror> I could steal stuff from your rc to mine ;D
<Red-Raven> bodhizazen: so its basically a customizable terminal?
<bodhizazen> Well, bash and zsh are shells, and they are both customizable
<bodhizazen> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/bashrc
<bioterror> terminal is just terminal, it's nothing without shell
<bodhizazen> Teh "terminal" is a graphical interface, and again there are several to choose form there as well, and the graphical interface is also customizable
<bioterror> and a good shell is a base for comfortable shell working
<Red-Raven> so zsh just has more features like better tap completion?
<bioterror> yes and no
<bodhizazen> Red-Raven: http://bodhizazen.net/img/Terminal2.png
<bioterror> bash can have them too as well
<bodhizazen> zsh has , IMO, easier to user options for tab completion, you get a list you can move through with arrow keys
<Red-Raven> I'm afraid i still don't get the difference. im pretty new still. almost 3 weeks with ubuntu :)
<bodhizazen> and zsh will spell check commands, helpful for those with fat ingers and ast tyuping
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> this is like tomato and tomeito
<bodhizazen> Red-Raven: There is not *that* much difference, especially to a novice
<bodhizazen> many of the commands are the same
<bioterror> actually they are the same
<bioterror> ;D
<bioterror> as he's going to do mkdir foo rm -r foo
<bodhizazen> The syntax is sometimes subtly different though bioterror
<bioterror> but I would say that with 3 weeks usage you should just stick with the bash and learn the basics
<Red-Raven> yah i am.
<bioterror> after getting familiar with it, you can try zsh and think if it's any better or if you can see the difference
<Red-Raven> i probably wont notice, but i might give it a try anyways.
<bodhizazen> You will notice a difference with tab compltion
<bodhizazen> but if you try to use my .bashrc or .zshrc you need to install at least most
<bodhizazen> most displays man pages in color
<Red-Raven> cool.
<bioterror> tomorrow bodhi gives you some guide how to use VIM ;)
<bodhizazen> VIM FTW !!!!
<bodhizazen> Although you need a vimrc =)
<hobgoblin> and hope
<bioterror> where he could get one... :D
<Red-Raven> theres just so much to take in, its crazy. i didn't realize that when i got into linux, i would be learning about kernals, virtual machines, GRUB, distros, and all this other stuff. its awesome though.
<bioterror> kernels
<Red-Raven> yah sry.
<hobgoblin> Red-Raven: one thing at a time
<Red-Raven> never had good spelling.
<bioterror> and you can run virtual machines on windows too
<Red-Raven> ik. thats where i have Vbox set up. figured i find myself needing Linux more while in windows than visa versa.
<bodhizazen> bioterror: mine is very basic
<bodhizazen> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/vimrc
<bodhizazen> and it would help if you had zenburn
<Red-Raven> oh i just figued out what you were posting. its the source code you made to make your own version of the program right?
<Red-Raven> is there any way you guys know of brute force wiping a USB from terminal? i have an old one that got a virus i think, and now its been write protected by it. ive plugged it into my laptop with ubuntu before and its all good, so i know its a windows virus (so my system is safe)
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Write protection doesn't carry from Windows to Linux.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Is there perhaps a hardware switch on the drive? Some older USB drives have them.
<Red-Raven> well some how it did. ive tried Gparted. and no theres no switch.
<aveilleux> But that's not how filesystems work...
<Red-Raven> what do you mean?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You can't lock an entire filesystem, unless it improperly mounts as ro (read-only), but Linux doesn't recognize Windows filesystem usage flags.
<Red-Raven> ok.i'll pug it in then and seee what it says
<Red-Raven> ive tried formating it to ext 4 and deleting it. ill try another format and it that doesn't work ill post the error.
<nit-wit> bodhizazen, does grub2 chainload lilo
<aveilleux> nit-wit: GRUB2 can chainload any bootloader
<aveilleux> nit-wit: just about
<Red-Raven> ok it has flag lba. does that mean anything?
<nit-wit> aveilleux, thats what I thought, basically
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Not in this context
<Red-Raven> ok then. i have no clue. ill post the error.
<Red-Raven> http://imagebin.org/132502
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Is the drive mounted?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: It shouldn't be
<Red-Raven> its not.
<Geo|Android> Hey guys. Just built a new box. Making the partitions. I have 1tb. How much should I format for swap?
<JackyAlcine> Geo|Android: Swap's pretty slow, so I say 10GB.
<Geo|Android> I have 4 gigs of ddr3 ram and 512mb ddr2 ram on my gpu
<Red-Raven> isn't 1.5XRAM a good rule?
<JackyAlcine> Geo|Android: yeah, 10GB's the way to go.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: try running sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdb
<aveilleux> Geo|Android: I have 2GB swap
<aveilleux> Geo|Android: You don't generally need more swap than you do RAM (not including GRAM)
<Red-Raven> its running.
<Geo|Android> Oh ok.
<Red-Raven> aveilleux: 0 bad blocks found.
<Red-Raven> is this a possible way to to wipe it? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badblocks its towards the bottom  but it says there's another way to scan for bad blocks that will wipe it in the process.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Try recreating the filesystem. Should be under "Device", choose "Create new partition table". Select DOS.
<aveilleux> er, msdos
<bodhizazen> Red-Raven: you can not fix bad blocks on the hard drive
<Red-Raven> just said error while partitioning.
<Red-Raven> its a USB.
<bodhizazen> You can try wiping the device with dev/zero and re-partitioning
<Red-Raven> just type in "sudo dev/zero"?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<Red-Raven> ok.
<bodhizazen> Red-Raven: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<Red-Raven> um, so dd copies?
<Red-Raven> the USB light is blinking, but the terminal did nothing.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes, it does a bit-by-bit copy (basically a perfect copy)
<bodhizazen> yep, but at a "low level" so to speak
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: dd has no status output
<Red-Raven> why would i want to copy this virus-infected thing onto my laptop?
<bodhizazen> In Linux, no output from a command is often a successful command
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You're not
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You're doing the opposite
<bodhizazen> Command lines should be driven, but not heard =)
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You're writing all zeros (in binary) to the drive... that's what /dev/zero is
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: You're blanking everything off the drive and starting with a clean slate
<Red-Raven> ....wow. finally. something that just blanks it without asking first.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: That's the danger of dd, it just happens without confirmation
<Red-Raven> i'm keeping this command in mind.
<Red-Raven> yah, but hopefully you only use it if you know you don't need what's on the drive.
<Geo|Android> Should the type for swap be primary or logical?
<aveilleux> Geo|Android: Doesn't really matter
<bodhizazen> Geo|Android: you may not even need swap
<Geo|Android> And for my /home? Logical?
<aveilleux> Geo|Android: Again, doesn't really matter, all of my partitions are primary
<Geo|Android> Ok.
<Red-Raven> i had to mix and match. on primary i beleive holds all my ubuntu partitions.
<Geo|Android> Is /boot going to be where the OS is?
<aveilleux> Geo|Android: No, it's where the boot information for GRUB is stored.
<Geo|Android> How much space should I partition for the os?
<aveilleux> Geo|Android: You don't need all of these to be separate partitions
<Geo|Android> Ok
<aveilleux> Geo|Android: You can just make a /, /home and swap
<Geo|Android> I just want swap / and home
<Geo|Android> :)
<aveilleux> Geo|Android: / can be something like 40 GB, swap is 4GB, and /home is the rest
<Red-Raven> yay for simple partitions!
<Geo|Android> Ext4 journaling for /?
<Red-Raven> i have the same setup ^ (just with less in each)
<aveilleux> Geo|Android: ext4 for / and /home
<Red-Raven> i can post my Gparted if you want.
<bodhizazen> 4 Gb swap is huge, how much of that do you use ?
<bodhizazen> Just wondering
<bodhizazen> With anything more then 2-3 Gb RAM I never use swap
<bodhizazen> On a desktop
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: My general rule is make just as much swap as RAM, just in case
<bodhizazen> :facepalm:
<Red-Raven> how do you tell besides guessing if your using it?
<bodhizazen> free -m
<Geo|Android> Yay. Thanks for all the help guys. :)
<Red-Raven> have you installed linux before?
<bodhizazen> aveilleux: swap was more important from the days when 64 Mb was a lot of RAM, in those days you extended ram w/ swap
<bodhizazen> These days, with large RAM by default, the average desktop user never uses it
<bodhizazen> you can almost certainly use swap of 512 mB - 1 Gb if you want to be 'safe"
<Red-Raven> you can't really find a rig with less than 1GB i think. except for netbooks.
<Geo|Android> I have 4gb ddr3 ram. I probably won't use it. But I also won't use 1tb for my /home folder.
<bodhizazen> Red-Raven: many times I have installed Linux
<Geo|Android> So if the need arises, it's there.
<Red-Raven> oh sorry that was @ Geo|Android.
<bodhizazen> Geo|Android: I can use 1tb =)
<bodhizazen> AV files / DVD and virtual machines will take up lots of HD space
<bodhizazen> but 1 tb is a lot of space for text files
<Red-Raven> and leave plenty of room for more OSs!
<bodhizazen> Red-Raven: I use 10 - 15 Gb for / on most installs =)
<Red-Raven> Geo|Android, have you installed ubuntu bofre?
<Red-Raven> before*
<bodhizazen> BUT, I keep a large data partition
<Red-Raven> i gave my /home 50 Gb i think. the HDD is 250 GBso i can spare it. i still have a lot thats not used to.
<Geo|Android> Once before Red-Raven
<Geo|Android> Well. A long time ago too. Like 8.04.
<Red-Raven> Geo|Android,  same. one laptop (Compaq presario) and one desktop (Dell dimension 3000)
<Geo|Android> Second time installing 10.04 I just built a new box :)
<Geo|Android> Time to go to work and let this install.
<Geo|Android> Later guys
<Red-Raven> yes. accept it stupid virus. you are dead. you will never infect any of my circuits again. go cry to mommy. (thanks for helping me out aveilleux! dd worked. now i can put all kinds of cool stuff like portably ubuntu on it!)
<Red-Raven> portable*
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-14
<DrSmall> I haven't been on IRC in so long, I forget the basic commands
 * hajour good night all
<johnny77> paultag: you here tonight?
<paultag> johnny77: yessir. How's Openbox treating you?
<johnny77> paultag: Good, Thanks to you. Thank you so much for helping. I was just about at wit's end.
<paultag> :)
<paultag> good to hear I could help you stick with an awesome window manager
<johnny77> paultag: It's now on to how to customize this bad boy.
<paultag> johnny77: woo! That's the fun part :)
<paultag> johnny77: want to start with themes?
<johnny77> paultag: I'm not sure. I guess it doesn't really matter. I need a desktop app first, right?
<paultag> johnny77: for desktop icons?
<johnny77> paultag: don't I need a desktop app to do wallpaper?
<paultag> johnny77: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox#Desktop_icons
<paultag> johnny77: Oh, no, not at all! :)
<paultag> johnny77: you can use something to set the buffer behind the scene
<johnny77> paultag: How would I do that?
<paultag> johnny77: http://wiki.debian.org/Openbox#Wallpapers
<paultag> johnny77: that link is a great start
<paultag> feh is nice
<johnny77> paultag: You are just full of links. :)
<paultag> johnny77: I know nothing -- I just know where to find what one needs :)
<johnny77> paultag: now that I can set my wallpaper it's time to find one I like. :)
<paultag> johnny77: :D
<MrAnthrope> Can someone remind me how to get the extra effects in Compiz CCSM?
<holstein> MrAnthrope: those were added to the right click menu right?
<holstein> with the backgroung settings?
<MrAnthrope> Don't see the extra effects in there. I'm sure they were in CCSM, I just can't remember how I got them there. Synaptic maybe?
<paultag> MrAnthrope: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<paultag> MrAnthrope: I love your nick, by the way
<MrAnthrope> o.o
<MrAnthrope> Can I just type sudo apt-get compizblahblah in the terminal
<JackyAlcine> MrAnthrope: Try downloading Ubuntu Tweak; it has a feature to install CCSM and Simple CCSM
<paultag> MrAnthrope: yes, sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<paultag> MrAnthrope: that'll add in your extra plugins -- they split up after 9.10 iirc
<MrAnthrope> Oh that's how I got it. Forgot to install ubuntu tweak. I just built this box this morning :) :) :)
<JackyAlcine> MrAnthrope: :D that's the first thing I download to a fresh install. :D
<MrAnthrope> lol
<MrAnthrope> First thing I'm going to do is install something over this god-awful ugly purple crap. What were they THINKING?!
<paultag> dude, it looks good!
<IAmNotThatGuy> MrAnthrope, you ll get it added to settings-> preferences-> compizconfig settings manager
<MrAnthrope> Yeah I remembered it was in there before but forgot how to get it in there heh.
<MrAnthrope> Can someone also remind me how to install ubuntu-tweak?
<JackyAlcine> MrAnthrope: the website!
<JackyAlcine> lo
<JackyAlcine> *lol
<MrAnthrope> Oh noes.
<MrAnthrope> I don't remember this at all. Disastrous.
<JackyAlcine> Because you had to do it once :D
<MrAnthrope> lol right
<MrAnthrope> I'll remember the third time.
<JackyAlcine> :D
<MrAnthrope> Hm. Problem. my applications aren't showing up on my panel lol. I just minimized Chrome and it's gone o.o
<MrAnthrope> ha. I deleted the window list. Silly me!
<johnny77> paultag: Wow, there is a lot to the themes.
<paultag> johnny77: yeah, there really is
<MrAnthrope> Does anyone know what CCSM calls tooltip windows? I don't want effects on them and I can't use the grab tool to see the name lol
<johnny77> paultag: I'm having trouble figuring out what each part is called.
<MrAnthrope> I want window match to be all but tooltip.
<paultag> johnny77: tbh I don't know much about openbox, I only know about fluxbox :)
<johnny77> paultag: no big deal. I was just commenting... better call it a night.. talk to you later.
<paultag> johnny77: rock on, man
<MrAnthrope> oh. It seems it works on EVERYTHING if I just type class=
<JackyAlcine> MrAnthrope: Yeah, I had to type in the name of the application manually.
<MrAnthrope> I guess I'll live with tooltips beaming up. lol.
<MrAnthrope> It's not changing color right now either which is weird. I'm going to restart. And try to find my other HDD in bios...
<evalyn> hi
<evalyn> i just connected thru irssi
<IAmNotThatGuy> hi
<IAmNotThatGuy> nice
<evalyn> i was using xchat
<bioterror> tomorrow telnet
<evalyn> bioterror: what do telnet tomorrow?
<evalyn> not sure what to do with telnet but I can try that
<evalyn> bioterror: thanks for idea. I want to try and learn something each day if possible
<bioterror> heh, you can do things with telnet
<evalyn> bioterror: like what?
<bioterror> but its rather uncomfortable for ircing
<bioterror> evalyn, connect to different ports and see what they tells you
<evalyn> bioterror: how to do that? ports?
<evalyn> ???
<bioterror> telnet ip port
<evalyn> i have to install telnet from the synpatic pak mgr i guess
<bioterror> if you need it
<bioterror> but i was joking :D
<bioterror> as ircing with telnet requires talking with server, at least it used to
<bioterror> you had to answer to server when it pinged you
<evalyn> o
<evalyn> smile
<bioterror> thats why mIRC used to prompt ping pong
<evalyn> software center says telnet is installed
<evalyn> the telnet client
<evalyn> but lots of other telnet stuff in there too.
<evalyn> putty ssh client
<evalyn> qterm
<evalyn> fqterm
<evalyn> the telnet server
<evalyn> i don't know these.
<bioterror> terminal and telnet
<bioterror> all you need
<evalyn> kk
<evalyn> i did irssi today because cprofitt says he uses this one
<evalyn> i wanted to see
<evalyn> I have to learn commands to use this one so wil prolly go to xchat
<evalyn> hahahahaha
<evalyn> i am not that smart
<evalyn> hahahaha
<evalyn> speaking of? what is command to exit this
<egossett> i am in xchat now
<egossett> this is easier for me
<MrAnthrope> Uhg. What is the terminal command to reset screen resolution?
<bioterror> xrandr
<IAmNotThatGuy> MrAnthrope, for more details, look http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, (:
<MrAnthrope> Yes, how do I tell xrandr to set my screen resolution to 0?
<MrAnthrope> (it will revert to default)
<MrAnthrope> xrandr -s 0 :D
<MrAnthrope> thank you!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<ChrisDruif> Does someone know which modded kernel would the most awesome? :P
<ikt> the one that comes with free beer?
<ChrisDruif> Indeed it does O:-)
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<ikt> heya Daniel0108 :)
<Daniel0108> hi ikt :D
<jermza> I'm still having trouble with my video exports from PitiVi
<jermza> I made a quick video clip for my mate, who has Windows.  I simply exported the fle, choosing "mp4" as the extension.
<ikt> can he open the file using vlc?
<jermza> It played back fine on my PC, but it throws errors on 2 Windows machines that I've sent it to.
<ikt> or is he using just the standard windows media player
<jermza> VLC won't even open it.  It plays the audio, but not the video.
<ikt> is it just a basic video?
<ikt> it sounds like a video codec issue
<jermza> A straight forward video cllip of a few seconds.
<Daniel0108> jermza: I always render the videos made with PiTiVi in .ogg, then I convert them to mp4 and other extensions with Transmageddon
<jermza> But shouud that be necessary>
<jermza> PitiVi offers the export.... which doesn't work
<jermza> As it is, UBuntu fails at all things video related.
<paultag> jermza: did you install gstreamer?
<paultag> jermza: we can't ship things that will make us go to jail
<paultag> jermza: so you need to install them to avoid copyright issues
<paultag> kthx, back to idling
<jermza> gstreamer is already installed
<paultag> jermza: there's no one gstreamer package
<paultag> there's like 20
<jermza> Which one must I install?
<paultag> jermza: each has support for a different type of source file
<paultag> jermza: not sure, check up on the descriptions
<paultag> jermza: I use avis and oggs, myself
<jermza> Everything with "gstreamer" is installed already.
<paultag> it should be in gstreamer-plugins-bad
<paultag> jermza: try it with vlc or mplayer or something
<paultag> totem is a bit funy
<paultag> funny
<jermza> Hang on.... I can play the video fine
<paultag> k, back to work
<jermza> I made a video clip in Pitivi.
<paultag> one love :)
<jermza> Then rendered and saved as MP4
<jermza> sent to my mate, who uses Windows
<jermza> He can't play it.
<jermza> I then tested it on another PC with Windows.  Also no luck.
<paultag> jermza: file a bug with pitivi, or get the right codec for windows :)
<jermza> VLC plays the audio, but not the video.
<paultag> I've not used windows since 2005, so I have no idea
<jermza> I'll try a different extension, then. :-(
<ikt> If you've got some time grab openshot
<paultag> jermza: mp4 sucks anyway, use avi ;)
<paultag> +1 ikt
<ikt> it's export is a lot more user friendly
<paultag> *cough* *ffmpeg* *cough*
<ikt> ^
<jermza> Ha ha, MP4 is great.
<jermza> It's the MP3 of video.
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> I just made a quick video in openshot then and exported as: web > youtube HD > 720 30p > high
<ikt> and it works great on windows and ubuntu
<jermza> Openshot?
<jermza> I wonder why Ubuntu doesn't ship with Openshot.
<paultag> jermza: we need to fit the selection on a 700 meg ISO, so we trade off big applications. It's usually how often it's size over how popular it is
<paultag> jermza: so since no one really uses openshot when you compare it to stuff like Firefox, or EoG, it does not make it into the defaults
<paultag> and we change it often -- F-Stop is being replaced with Shotwell this cycle
 * hajour is having diner now
<Daniel0108> hi
<ikt> heya Daniel0108 :)
<Daniel0108> hi ikt :)
<JackyAlcine> I need help.
<JackyAlcine> So my computer had froze one day.
<cprofitt> hey JackyAlcine
<JackyAlcine> And I decided, "Hey, let me just cut the power and restart."
<JackyAlcine> So I did that.
<JackyAlcine> And I had an issue with grub.
<JackyAlcine> So I figured, "Okay, LiveCD"
<JackyAlcine> I installed Maverick-Notebook 10.10 onto a USB key.
<JackyAlcine> hey cprofitt
<JackyAlcine> And tried fixing it there.
<JackyAlcine> Then it booted with a kernel error.
<JackyAlcine> I checked the drive's system and I couldn't find any kernels. >_< It was running 2.6.35-24 last time I remembered.
<cprofitt> you current system is in this state?
<JackyAlcine> Well, right now, there is *no* system.
<cprofitt> so you are trying to fix it right now...
<cprofitt> I think you might have had a disk corruption of some sort if the kernel just went away... I might try using that live CD to check the disk
<JackyAlcine> I ran 'sudo fsck /dev/sda' and I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554145/
<cprofitt> if you use the disk utility are you able to read smart data?
<JackyAlcine> so I ran 'sudo e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda' and I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554146/
<JackyAlcine> cprofitt: No, it says that it isn't supported.
<cprofitt> ouch...
<cprofitt> how old is the drive?
<cprofitt> is it an actual hard drive?
<JackyAlcine> No, it's an external USB hard drive, 320 GB, Seagate Portable; and it showed SmartData before.
<JackyAlcine> And it's recent, a new drive, like about a month and a half old. =/
<cprofitt> ok -- external usb would not support it
<cprofitt> if you took it out and attached it -- you might get data
<cprofitt> oooh... it did show smart before?
<cprofitt> you may have a drive failure then
<cprofitt> this link may help thought
<cprofitt> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=43534
<cprofitt> I am not used to uSB drives showing smart data though
<cprofitt> I usually have to attach them to the controller
<JackyAlcine> >_<
<JackyAlcine> Noo. I need cprofitt
<ikt> :(
<JackyAlcine> I can't reformat this drive.
<ikt> why not?
<JackyAlcine> I think it failed, it used to show SmartData but now it doesn't.
<ikt> hrmm
<ikt> and you said you are unable to take the drive out of the casing?
<JackyAlcine> It's an external USB hard drive. Unfortunately, I made it my primary harddisk.
<ikt> bugger :/
<ikt> are you able to attach to another system, and use the disk utility on it there?
<JackyAlcine> I'm doing that now, via a LiveCD.
<JackyAlcine> I'm going through the forums as well.
<ikt> are you able to dd it?
<JackyAlcine> No, I'll try.
<JackyAlcine> I normally don't have this issues.
<JackyAlcine> I don't know what to do with 'dd'.
<JackyAlcine> ikt ^^
<ikt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<ikt> has a lot of the commands
<ikt> ideally you want to try and wipe the drive
<ikt> I assume then, when you take it back out and plug it back in, it should appear as a brand new drive
<JackyAlcine> Yup, ikt, that's what I'm aiming for.
<JackyAlcine> ikt, sorry for being a bugger, but it gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554156/
<ikt> you're not being a bugger :D
<ikt> hrmm it's a strange error
<geirha> dd will write until the output file runs out of space
<geirha> ... unless you set a count
<ikt> if you do the next command, to "To make sure that the drive is really zeroed out"
<ikt> but that looks right, like there wasn't a lot of data on there as well, as it only took 15 seconds to wipe the drive
<JackyAlcine> That makes no sense, there's 150 Gbs of space used.
<JackyAlcine> And it outputted this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554159/
<ikt> the hard drive is 100% full?
<JackyAlcine> No, it was 50%
<ikt> if you check
<ikt> sudo fdisk -l
<ikt> to make sure there's no other partitions
<ikt> but dd should have wiped the whole drive
<ikt> from this angle it looks like borked drive :/
<JackyAlcine> Nothing's popping up.
<JackyAlcine> Like it outputs nothing.
<ikt> o_O
<ikt> that's about the limit of my technical knowledge :<
<ikt> sorry I can't help you more :(
<JackyAlcine> Thanks, ikt. You've taught me enough though, maybe I can tinker with it and see if I can at least format part of it.
<ikt> :))
<smiley__> i have something to ask
<ibuclaw> !ask | smiley__
<ubot2> smiley__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibuclaw> :D
<smiley__> after i updated the system with software manager,i now have two listings for ubuntu in the grub menu,why ?
<ibuclaw> smiley__, 2 kernels
<ikt> ^
<ibuclaw> revision updates to kernels get installed in the same directory
<smiley__> so one is newer that the other,correct ?
<ibuclaw> minor/major updates go into new directories, and part of the upgrade process in kernel updates is to reconfigure grub for any changes made. And it picks up that there are 2 installed.
<ibuclaw> one current, the other obsolete.
<ibuclaw> of course, you can't just remove the obsolete one there and then, because your still running on the old one (need to reboot to switch :)
<smiley__> I see,well my system seems faster..
<smiley__> so i can boot into the old one or the new one,correct ?
<ibuclaw> smiley__, yeah
<smiley__> so if something dont run with the new kernel,it might with the old one..
<smiley__> cool
<ibuclaw> Though if the new one functions ok. You should remove the old one in due time. :)
<komputes> Hey guys can you mark this bug as affecting you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/324700
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 324700 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-volume-control missing ability to customize session sound effects theme (affects: 41) (dups: 1) (heat: 226)" [Medium,Triaged]
<smiley__> i also have mint insatlled
<smiley__> and windows xp
<JackyAlcine> komputes: that does effect me, and probably the world.
<ibuclaw> smiley__, more like: if something goes wrong in the kernel update (ie: a working driver needed for your system no longer functions) then you can at least boot the old kernel where it is fine.
<komputes> JackyAlcine: thanks for the support :)
<ibuclaw> go komputes go!
 * ibuclaw gives komputes support
<holstein> komputes: is that wishlist?
<komputes> holstein: nope, triaged, and enough people backing it. I'll be presenting it to DX
<komputes> cheers ibuclaw
<smiley__> cool,i was thinking of installing another ubuntu,to play with,but i dont want to break anything
<komputes> smiley__: virtualbox
<smiley__> i dont know how many ubuntus you can install..
<JackyAlcine> ChrisDruif: Thanks for the wiki rehaul! :DF
<JackyAlcine> *:D
 * ibuclaw thinks VBox sux
<JackyAlcine> smiley__: You can install as many as you please..
<ibuclaw> KVM :~)
<ChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<ChrisDruif> Great that you like it :D
<komputes> ibuclaw: kvm is nice, but new users find VB simple
<smiley__> cool,and it wont break any of the other os's ?
<ibuclaw> smiley__, I assume you have an extended partition on your disk?
<ChrisDruif> JackyAlcine: I've you've got a smaller picture, I could add it as well :) It's really big the one you've got now :)
<smiley__> well i have windows xp,then i installed ubuntu,then i installed Linux Mint...
<JackyAlcine> I do, but I'll attach it in a few then, after I repair my system.
<smiley__> so right now i have xp ubuntu,and mint installed
<ibuclaw> smiley__, maybe yes, maybe no then...
<smiley__> i see
<ibuclaw> smiley__, you do know that hard drives are limited to 4 primary partitions, right?
<smiley__> yes
<ibuclaw> kk :)
<ibuclaw> smiley__, btw, if you go into System->Admin->Synaptic.
<ibuclaw> See the 'Status' button in the bottom left
<ibuclaw> and select 'Installed (local or obsolete)'
<ibuclaw> you should be able to see the obsolete Ubuntu kernels there, and remove -> purge them
<smiley__> ok,i see,thanks
<smiley__> i love linux
<smiley__> now if i just had drivers for my tv tuner i would delete windows,lol
<ibuclaw> who needs a tvtuner when you have bbc iplayer. :~)
<ChrisDruif> It's alright JackyAlcine :)
<smiley__> well thanks for your help.:)
<BR> Ok im trying to install a game but when it asks for disk two and i unhide the drive and I click ok it doesnt do anything. Can anyone help.
<aveilleux> BR: You using WINE/PlayOnLinux?
<JackyAlcine> *sigh*
<JackyAlcine> I think this hard drive's "fi done".
<raubvogel> Is Should-Start: in a /etc/init.d honored if the script is manually started?
<BR> wine
<UndiFineD> JackyAlcine: is it your laptop ?
<JackyAlcine> UndiFineD! Hey!
<JackyAlcine> And no, it's the external drive connected to it; the other drive that was in is already gone.
<UndiFineD> you have NO luck with hardware at all
<BR> and I have tried everything, winehq, wiki, even copied files to hd now im trying to do it from an iso from my hd
<JackyAlcine> I really don't, lol.
<aveilleux> BR: After putting in the second disc you have to tell WINE to re-read all drives. Applications > Wine > Configure WINE > Drives tab > Autodetect button
<BR> ok Ill check it and see
<JackyAlcine> The best I can do for my drive is to zero-bit and push the sectors that are corrupt to be used as swap. That way, I can turn swap off and just use the rest of the drive.
<JackyAlcine> >_< And this drive cost me $120, I haven't any more money to buy a replacement.
<JackyAlcine> I might be using my USB stick as a system.. =/
<ChrisDruif> Haven't you got a warranty on that drive? :-/
<JackyAlcine> I think I do.
<ChrisDruif> Can't you just demand a new one then?
<BR> still didnt work
<BR> went to the config and click auto detect apply close then click ok in the installer but it does nothing
<JackyAlcine> So I want to intergrate an idea to Ubuntu.
<JackyAlcine> I'll put it up on brainstorm.ubuntu.com in a few.
<JackyAlcine> But just to get it out there..
<JackyAlcine> How about an intergrated IRC client that links not only according to region (#ubuntu-us-ny, #ubuntu-us-ca)
<JackyAlcine> But like also to the topic the user needs? Live support!
<JackyAlcine> We could have teams who troll in channels until someone asks for help or what not.
<holstein> i think you get dumped into #ubuntu now
<JackyAlcine> O.o
<JackyAlcine> Me?
<holstein> and i guess the idea is
<holstein> you can get linked where ever from there
<holstein> JackyAlcine: the royal 'you'
<holstein> ;)
<holstein> from ubuntu
<JackyAlcine> Hmmmm.
<holstein> maybe they stopped doing that
<holstein> JackyAlcine: good idea
<JackyAlcine> I'll start it up. :D
<Red-Raven> hey.
<holstein> Red-Raven: o/
<holstein> going well?
<Red-Raven> yah. except nuatalus (sp?) is freaking out.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Nautilus
<Red-Raven> thx.
<holstein> show it who's boss
<Red-Raven> anyways, the veiw setting got screwed up. i didn't change them. now its all white and looks...old-ish.
<holstein> theme?
<holstein> maybe
<Red-Raven> yah. checked it. the theme is dusty, which is what i've had it on for a while.
<holstein> hmmm
<Red-Raven> besides settings>prefs>appearance, are there any other things that could change it?
<holstein> im sure there is
<Red-Raven> i have compiz. maybe those settings...
<holstein> nothing obvious that i can think of though
<holstein> Red-Raven: i wouldnt think compiz
<Red-Raven> yah didn't see anything obvious there.
<holstein> Red-Raven: you could look in .nautilus
<holstein> in your home dir
<holstein> not sure
<Red-Raven> its not in /.
<holstein> /home/you/.nautilus
<holstein> ~/.nautilus
<Red-Raven> is there a command to open the current directory while in terminal?
<Red-Raven> like if i say "cd desktop", is there a command to open desktop in nautilus?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: nautilus .
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Include the period
<Red-Raven> ok. it worked, but there's nothing in it.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Then there's nothing on your Desktop?
<Red-Raven> no in nautilus/
<Red-Raven> .*
<holstein> mine is empty too
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes your desktop is usually empty.
<holstein> not sure what is suppose to be in there
<holstein> just a good place to look
<Red-Raven> ok.
<holstein> when things go funky
<holstein> Red-Raven: take a screenshot if you want
<holstein> use imagebin
<holstein> maybe someone will know
<ChrisDruif> Hmmm...desktop issues in Nautilus?
<Red-Raven> no. nautilus's theme changed and i didn't do that myself.
<Red-Raven> my .nautilus file was empty though.
<ChrisDruif> Alright..
<ChrisDruif> Sorry...can't help :)
<holstein> Red-Raven: there is a suggestion here
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650098
<holstein> to remove ~/.gconf/apps/nautilus
<Red-Raven> thx.
<Red-Raven> i hate not seeing if it worked. but no output=it worked right?
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Yes
<Red-Raven> simple enough.
<Red-Raven> brb.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-15
<Red-Raven> it didn't work.
<holstein> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126570
<holstein> screenshot too
<holstein> if you want
<ibuclaw> holstein, oh man...
<ibuclaw> those were the good old days
<holstein> ibuclaw: ?
<ibuclaw> (looking at screenshots)
<Red-Raven> ...we still do that.
<Red-Raven> holstein, the option under behaviors wasn't there.
<holstein> Red-Raven: the options have changed
<holstein> maybe you could take a screenshot?
<holstein> Red-Raven: ^^
<Red-Raven> yah hold on
<Red-Raven> http://imagebin.org/132674
<nit-wit> holstein, does Red-Raven's image look like low graphics mode to you?
<Red-Raven> ....O.O
<JackyAlcine> Red-Raven: It looks like that the theme set for the window controls is some standard stuff.
<Red-Raven> Xchat and FF are normal.
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i think thats following the theme
<holstein> the icon theme and all
<Red-Raven> the theme is "dusty" and its never been like this before.
<nit-wit> holstein, cool:) hopefully
<holstein> Red-Raven: go into preferences
<holstein> and check the icons
<holstein> that looks normal to me
<holstein> for that theme
<JackyAlcine> Red-Raven: I think that part of the theme's missing. Does it do that for all of your themes?
<Red-Raven> no ill try another one.
<holstein> JackyAlcine: that to
<holstein> like the icons are missing
<holstein> or not being loaded
<holstein> and defaulting to gnome ones
<Red-Raven> same thing on another theme.
<holstein> Red-Raven: try the icon theme
<Red-Raven> when i click places all the main folders like Docs, Music, Etc. are the same thing.
<Red-Raven> under customize?
<holstein> system - preferences - appearance
<holstein> customize
<holstein> icons
<JackyAlcine> ^^ holstein's on to something.
<holstein> JackyAlcine: hehe
<Red-Raven> yah but im not using a custom theme. once you create a custom theme it makes it's own seperate theme so the default ones stay intact. im using a default one, so the icons should be the same.
<holstein> right
<holstein> try changing the theme icons
<holstein> just for the hell of it
<Red-Raven> oh thx. i had it set to Gnome.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> im out... laterx...
<Red-Raven> oh crap. it only changed the "places" icons. would a reboot help?
<Red-Raven> brb
<Red-Raven> yay! reboot fixed it.
<Red-Raven> hey.
<Red-Raven> i don't get it. why can 64 bit processors run 64 bit OSs, but not 64 bit VMs?
<holstein> Red-Raven: not sure about that
<holstein> i thought a 64bit proc could be 'faked' in VM
<holstein> Vbox
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> by a 32bit machine
<holstein> nothing you would want to run other than for testing
<Red-Raven> yah mee neither. its kind of backwards. would using VMware instead of Vbox make a difference?
<holstein> i would think they would be similar
<holstein> in features
<aveilleux> holstein: VBox can run a 64-bit processor.....
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> maybe that wasnt cleat
<holstein> clear*
<holstein> i was saying
<holstein> im pretty sure Vbox on 32bit
<holstein> can run 64bit
<holstein> not that you would want to
<Red-Raven> yah but apparently my processer doesn't support 64 bit VMs.
<Red-Raven> yet it is a 64 bit processor. go figure.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Are you running 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Red-Raven> yah.
<Red-Raven> im in win7 right now if thats what you meant.
<aveilleux> Red-Raven: Um, is it 64-bit Win7?
<Red-Raven> yup.
<holstein> no sure how Vbox runs on win
<holstein> not*
<aveilleux> holstein: Exactly the same?
<Red-Raven> i think you have to enable virtual hardware in BIOS and because my processor doesn't support that, it won't work in any OS.
<holstein> aveilleux: i have no first hand experience
<holstein> so i can only speak for it running in linux
<aveilleux> holstein: It runs exactly the same on both OSs
<holstein> and say that you should be able to run a 64bit guest
<holstein> aveilleux: what do you think the problem is then?
<hakimsheriff> FREE "POWERED BY UBUNTU" STICKERS on www.system76.com
<holstein> hehe
<hakimsheriff> sorry wrong channel, my bad, really sorry
<Red-Raven> um, ok.
<hakimsheriff> i wanted to say this on ubuntu-qc
<holstein> i think system76 links are appropriate anywhere, anytime
<Red-Raven> shiping?
<JackyAlcine> cprofitt: Since you left; I've been dd if=/dev/zero my hard drive. =/
<st33med> I accidentally your hard drive
<cprofitt> you wiped it clean?
<Red-Raven> O.0
<cprofitt> well... I guess it depends on what your of was
<cprofitt> JackyAlcine: still might be able to recovery some data, but that depends on how long you ran the dd command and how many passes
<Red-Raven> oh you didn't mean to?
<JackyAlcine> cprofitt: It's 320 Gbs, technically the entire drive shouldn't be clean, my math said it'd take 19 hours.
<JoeMaverickSett> JackyAlcine: what? you dd-ed your drive? what was the purpose of doing it? :o
<Red-Raven> how do i tell if an ISO is 64 or 32 bit? i did use google.
<cprofitt> then you can try to recover data from it
<JackyAlcine> cprofitt: I will.
<holstein> Red-Raven: its not in the label?
<cprofitt> you could install testdisk
<holstein> i686 or something?
<cprofitt> and use testdisk or photorec
<holstein> amd64
<Red-Raven> not in the Backtrack or xPud ISOs.
<holstein> id say, if you didnt do anything special to look around for a 64
<holstein> they are 32
<Red-Raven> sorry. i don't get what you're saying.
<holstein> me?
<holstein> im saying they are 32
<Red-Raven> oh they only come in that? thx.
<Red-Raven> GTG. cya tommorow.
<st33med> Hi bodhizazen! :)
<AbhiJit> hello and good morning all
<cprofitt> night all
<bodhizazen> 'lo st33med
<bioterror> Commodore64, are excited about the new ones which are coming? ;D
<bioterror> Commodore64, http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_C64.aspx
<MichealH> Hai bioterror
<bioterror> hi
<MichealH> I did something for Ask Ubuntu :)
<MichealH> I have a Bot which get the RSS feed of Ask Ubuntu and prints it out in #askubuntu
<MichealH> :)
<Commodore64> bioterror: hi ! excellent ! thanks !
<MichealH> Commodore64, Daniel0108: Intrested in something im doing? :)
<Daniel0108> yes why? MichealH ;)
<Daniel0108> I meant what are you doing, MichealH :P
<MichealH> Daniel0108, Do you get involved in askubuntu.com? :)
<MichealH>  /join #askubuntu :)
<MichealH> It ouputs new questions there
<moto_> need help. ubuntu not booting. can access only windows now.
<Commodore64> bioterror: is it running linux by default ?
<moto_> need help. ubuntu not booting. can access only windows now.
<moto_> can anyone help me out with it?
<MichealH> !patience | moto_
<MichealH> :)
<ubot2> moto_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hajour> sometimes it takes some time for someone answers moto_ :)
<moto_> yea...apparently...
<moto_> makes me think...I shouln't have gone tinkering with ubuntu....
<moto_> twas working so fine...
<JoeMaverickSett> moto_: could you explain how you installed ubuntu or windows?
<ChrisDruif> There are people who say "Don't fix it if it ain't broken"
<MichealH> moto_, Give askubuntu.com a try :)
<JoeMaverickSett> one after another? which was installed first? moto_
<moto_> the PC came loaded with Windows 7. (i hate it). So i installed Ubuntu
<moto_> installed it through Win7
<ChrisDruif> Installed it through/in Windows?
<moto_> was working fine till i messed with the Xorg.
<moto_> Now that you ask, I guess its IN windows?
<moto_> but its now a dual boot option...so....
<ChrisDruif> So you can boot it or not? (Did you remember anything called Wubi?)
<moto_> Yes yes. thats the name. Wubi.
<ChrisDruif> Wubi is to try it IN windows....kinda like a VM :)
<moto_> I cant boot it. It shows the two options. if i select ubuntu. the screen just blinks and the machine restarts
<moto_> ok...so what do i do now?
<ChrisDruif> I have never used Wubi myself, but I hope it already created a separate partition for Ubuntu....I think you should burn the iso to a disk (or with unetbootin to usb) and properly install it :)
<ChrisDruif> (Unless someone else comes with a better idea ( JoeMaverickSett ))
 * MichealH coughs
<MichealH> Hi JoeMaverickSett :)
<moto_> oh, damn.
<moto_> reinstall it? i would lose all data, would i not/
<MichealH> I suggest asking @ask ubuntu :)
<JoeMaverickSett> moto_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631338 see if this is almost similar to your issue.
<moto_> yea Micheal..am checking it out.
<JoeMaverickSett> oh, hello MichealH
<MichealH> Hey Joey :D
<MichealH> I have a nice AskUbuntu Bot :)
<JoeMaverickSett> moto_: btw, i suggest you do a backup before you do anything. :)
<MichealH> JoeMaverickSett, PM? :)
<moto_> Joe, that was it. Thanks a bunch, mate. lemme try whats suggested in it.
<JoeMaverickSett> moto_: okie, but remember BACKUP! ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> MichealH: sure.
<moto_> Yes, good thing that you reminded me.
<moto_> ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> moto_: backups saves your life. :D
<moto_> sorry Joe. its the frst time am using IRC
<ChrisDruif> It's alright moto_ :) We all were using IRC for the first time one day :)
<JoeMaverickSett> moto_: no problem. no offence taken. as there are many people here, they could chip in the knowledge to guide you more than my one brain could. ;)
<ChrisDruif> JoeMaverickSett: o/\o
<JoeMaverickSett> ChrisDruif: :D
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> can anyone help me compiling a 32bit cURL application on 64bit?
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> when intsalling ubuntu, would DBAN (for instance) be better than the default "format disk"?
<geirha> dban?
<starcraftman> kristian-aalborg: Do you have cia secrets to hide?
<starcraftman> geirha: Derick's Boot and Nuke.
<starcraftman> kristian-aalborg: if your asking is there any end result difference, no. It's a security thing. DBAN overwrites bits on the disk ensuring you can't recover them.
<kristian-aalborg> k, I was thinking perhaps the finished installation would run smoother if DBAN was used
<kristian-aalborg> starcraftman: CIA? Who's asking? :P
<geirha> Ah, no that wouldn't give you any speed increase
<starcraftman> kristian-aalborg: thou can never know for positive.
<kristian-aalborg> so... better to nuke it?
<starcraftman> kristian-aalborg: lol, no, not unless you do really have secrets. The standard 7pass over the disk takes quite a while to run, writes 7 times to every bit on the drive.
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<mslovette> good morning/afternoon/evening as the case may be... I have a question about ubuntu server... anyone have a couple of minutes?
<geirha> good <one of those>. Just ask away, if somebody knows, they'll answer.
<mslovette> well.. is a simple one and related to presentation... it has been a very long time since I handled a UNIX command line interface.. is there a means of implementing a GUI on top of the server?
<geirha> Yes, you can just install gnome or kde or xfce or lxde or whichever you prefer.
<mslovette> ok... will investigate further. thx
<geirha> You want to control it graphically, remotely?
<mslovette> I can run the server from the command line... but I'd like the ability to visit web sites for documentation research
<drew212> how do i check what packages a PPA has, preferably using the terminal
<mslovette> since I hav eretired, I no longer have the lucury of being able to go out and build extra systems that I can 'play with'... so I need to be able to do a great deal of work from one or two systems.
<geirha> Well, the standard ubuntu desktop uses gnome, so installing that should give you something familiar if you have used ubuntu desktop.
<geirha> Also, there are text-based browsers, like  w3m, lynx, links
<mslovette> supposing I install Gnome... I'll have all server controls from a terminal window?
<geirha> drew212: Hm. Should be possible with aptitude, not sure how. The documentation is a bit long, but if you're not afraid of reading, look at /usr/share/doc/aptitude/README
<duanedesign> hello geirha
<geirha> mslovette: Yes, you'll be able to do run all the same commands from a terminal as from the console.
<geirha> *terminal emulator (like gnome-terminal or xterm)
<geirha> duanedesign: Hi :)
<drew212> geirha: thanks, i'm still looking online... there has to be an easy way
<duanedesign> drew212: in Software Center you can click on a PPA and it will show you the packages available from that PPA
<drew212> yeah... thats what i ended up doing... but that's so inefficient =(
<duanedesign> not sure about the command line...This is kinda interesting, though not exactly what you are looking for. A list of all PPAs on Launchpad http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<geirha> aptitude search '~O ppaname'  seems to do the trick
<geirha> ppaname is a regex
<geirha> aptitude search '~O transmissionbt'   gives me all the packages in the transmissionbt PPA at least
<duanedesign> ahh cool
<duanedesign> drew212:   I found a package called 'PPA Search'. YOu type 'ppasearch APPLICATION' and it searches  All PPAs for APPLICATION
<duanedesign> though geirhas command seems to do the trick
<Daniel0108> hi duanedesign ;)
<duanedesign> hello drew212
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> hello Daniel0108
<Daniel0108> hi duanedesign ;)
<duanedesign> :P
<Daniel0108> let's go to #ubuntu-beginners-team ;)
<toshey> hi...I need some help with installing vspace on my system....I get the message: dependacy is not satisfiable:libqt4-qt3support
<kristian-aalborg> ok, so to remove absolete kernels... I simply do "uname -r", then remove anything else than what I'm shown in synaptic?
<geirha> kristian-aalborg: A quick and dirty way to get all the installed kernels except the last two, is   aptitude search -F %p '~i linux-image-[[:digit:]]' | head -n -2
<kristian-aalborg> that exact line?
<kristian-aalborg> or should "digit" be something else?
<geirha> read -d '' -a pkgs < <(aptitude search -F %p '~i linux-image-[[:digit:]]' | head -n -2); sudo aptitude remove "${pkgs[@]}"
<kristian-aalborg> ah bugger, no synaptic... this is lubuntu
<geirha> kristian-aalborg: [[:digit:]] is a special pattern thingy that means, any one digit
<geirha> that last command line uses some more advanced bash features
<geirha> You can install synaptic in lubuntu if you like
<kristian-aalborg> yes, but I'm super low on space
<astro_> hello, can someone help me, ubuntu is constantly at 50% cpu usage.
<kristian-aalborg> astro_: try top
<kristian-aalborg> (the program)... might show you the culprit
 * suprengr_ asks for a moment's silence please for his aeons old Dell Lattitide cpi... poor Latty - it was a good & fulfilling lifetime [respect please]
<UndiFineD> my condolences suprengr_
 * suprengr_ thanks UndiFineD 
<geirha> Ooh, I have an old Dell Latitude (x300). Still going strong ... though a tad slow.
<bioterror> I've killed two D600's last year ;)
<overdrank> Still have d-400 and 540/640 running
<kristian_> geirha: would you happen to have a script to clean up the box?
<ChrisDruif> suprengr_: I feel your pain :)
<geirha> kristian_: No, I do it manually like that once in a while.
<kristian_> I found a script for it :)
<kristian_> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Ubucleaner?content=71529
 * suprengr_ thanks ChrisDruif for the consideration
<ChrisDruif> Your welcome suprengr_ :)
<suprengr_> ;)
<kristian_> I tend to favor ugly bash scripts... they are somewhat heart-warming ;)
<ChrisDruif> kristian_: Like they could have been made by a human? :P
<kristian_> yeah
<kristian_> omg, this looks bad
<ChrisDruif> Why?
<kristian_> I get different results when I do a "df-h"
<kristian_> without doing anything at all in between... it jumps up and down for /dev/sda... from 159 mb available to 170 mb available
<ChrisDruif> df -h shows how much space is available?
<ikt> yep
<kristian_> this is nuts... should not happen... I removed my previous install because of a file system error, I'm starting to fear that the hdd is actually borked :(
<techmik67> here's my question(s) http://pastebin.com/xp1DxvJt
<techmik67> oh, and hi!
<kristian_> hi techmik67
<techmik67> as a n00b, the instructions i followed were over my head, but i have an irc channel i hang in for my smartphone that has some smart people in it =)
<techmik67> i figure there MUST be a way to be sure i can return to or just boot up an older kernel....
<ChrisDruif> techmik67: Let me get this straight...you want to try natty (11.04) already while it's still alpha afaik?
<techmik67> i already have done so, several times.... however, i havew NEVER been able to boot an older version once i do so
<techmik67> i end up wiping and reinstalling from usb live stick 10.10
<techmik67> the bigger issue is why i want that.... because of the crap i had to go thru to get my usb wifi working
<techmik67> iprefer that if i cannot get the usb wifi working in natty, to just boot bak to 10.10
<techmik67> and not have to reformat and start over
<ChrisDruif> There are a couple of things you could do; easiest would be using a VM. Second you could make sure that grub has a "fail-safe" with a working Ubuntu 10.10. What I would suggest is partitioning :)
<ChrisDruif> If you don't want VirtualBox ;)
<techmik67> i HATE vm's=)
<bioterror> +1 for your hate
<ChrisDruif> Alright...I don't need to persuade you to not use VM :D
<techmik67> grub fail-safe sounds like what i was looking for... isnt that the point of saving the old headers?
<ChrisDruif> Yeah...
<techmik67> hmmm
<techmik67> perhaps i miss a point where it says "xxx will be removed..." when i "apt-get"
<techmik67> i actually have 4 versions right now... my usb stick installed from ws 2.6.35-22
<ChrisDruif> But I think it would be easier to re-partition your disk...make atleast 3 partitions....2 for about 10 GB and one with the remaining. The last one should be your /home....
<techmik67> i upgraded to 35-24
<techmik67> i see
<ChrisDruif> Natty is still in high development...you shouldn't run it as your primairy :)
<techmik67> i know, i know... =)... i love to tinker tho =)
<ChrisDruif> Yeah...but make sure you have a bacck-up ready :P
<techmik67> and i'm interested to see if the usb wifi install would wqork in natty
<techmik67> cause that was challenging, yet satisfying when i got connected at 5Ghz
<ChrisDruif> :)
<techmik67> dancing around screaming "linus WHO?" =)
<ChrisDruif> And for natty support you could try #ubuntu+1
<ChrisDruif> You wanna know why I like Linux?
<techmik67> surely
<ChrisDruif> It sounds like "Lin hugs" and I like hugs :D
<techmik67> want to see something REALLY funny? my chat support session with cisco/linksys BEFORE i got help from irc =)
<techmik67> =P
<techmik67> nice
<techmik67> http://pastebin.com/d08wL47j
<techmik67> no, i didnt make that chat up
<ChrisDruif> So....your serial is xxxxx? :P
<techmik67> lol
<techmik67> ok, i removed the sn and my last name =P
<techmik67> so, mac or windows is an "updated OS" over linux...
<techmik67> i guess
<ChrisDruif> O:-) Indeed it is O:-)
<techmik67> i called customer service to complain
<ChrisDruif> PFHAHAHAHA :P :D LMAO....
<techmik67> made them see the 2 glaring ewrrors.....
<techmik67> errors*
<techmik67> 1- they knoew nothing
<techmik67> and 2-
<ChrisDruif> This is a bit offtopic....if someone asks a question, we go to #ubuntu-beginners-team....alright? :)
<techmik67> i ASKED to be escalated to tier2 and they didnt... thats a nono....
<techmik67> ah,,,k
<techmik67> HUGE list of channels
<ChrisDruif> Yeah...
<ChrisDruif> I've got about 6 open atm :P
<techmik67> 4 here, now... 3 on the smartphones
<techmik67> i mean about them
<ChrisDruif> xD
<techmik67> ok, thanks for the advice and the chat.... back to the attempts. =)
<ChrisDruif> Good luck :)
<techmik67> thx
<ddecator> afternoon all :)
<kristian_> hi ddecator
<ddecator> hey kristian_, how are you?
<kristian_> I guess I can remove language-pack-** without much risk?
<ddecator> if you're not using that language at all, then it should be fine
<kristian_> can I still render the occasional webpage using it?
<kristian_> also, it's weird that these packs not went away the first time I ran localepurge
<ddecator> i think webpages should still load fine assuming the characters/fonts are still on the system. the language packs are more for labeling menus, applications, spellcheck, etc.
<kristian_> it's weird that it's still there when I have localepurge installed
<kristian_> also, if some program needs one of those packs, will it be installed?
<aveilleux> kristian_: If a language pack is required by a program then it will be installed as a dependency.
<kristian_> good
<kristian_> hi aveilleux
<yax51> Hello, Does anyone know anything about running internet explorer in maverick?
<aveilleux> yax51: Doesn't work very well... version 5.1 is the latest one that works correctly
<ddecator> last i look ie4linux wasn't really being maintained
<ddecator> s/look/looked
<aveilleux> It's not
<yax51> aveilleux: thanks....although I need 6.0 or higher for work.....
<aveilleux> yax51: Virtualize it. That's what I do for work.
<aveilleux> yax51: Windows 2000 is upgradable to 6, and XP comes with it
<aveilleux> 6.1*
<yax51> aaah so I need to run a V of windows, then use ie6....
<yax51> *vb
<aveilleux> yax51: Unfortunately yes
<yax51> aveilleux: what if I don' have that option, or no windows install disks?
<holstein> i never had great luck with wine
<aveilleux> yax51: PM with me for a minute
<yax51> wine serves it purpose, but I've never had much luck with it either
<aveilleux> holstein: I've had quite a bit of luck with WINE, actually
<holstein> aveilleux: i can get it to run
<holstein> but doing the things that i actually need IE for
<holstein> not usually :/
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> My dvd drive isnt working any more how do I check to see what is wrong
<ddecator> ZeRoDeAtH50435: could you be more specific? does your computer not see that there is a disc in there? does it not play the disc?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> it doesnt see their is a disk their
<ddecator> have you tried multiple discs? it isn't just a scratched disc that it can't read?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yes
<ddecator> and it was working before?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> trying a game dvd that worked the other day, blank cd, music cd doesnt detect
<ddecator> have you installed any updates since then?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no
<aveilleux> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Your drive could be going bad.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> im going to try one thing brb
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-16
<ddecator> ZeRoDeAtH50435: is ubuntu the only OS on your system, or do you dual-boot?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> my drive is fine put in ubuntu install disk and it loaded right up
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> but my os still doesnt detect their is a disk in the drive
<yax51> ZeRoDeAtH50435: what OS are you running?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ubuntu 10.10
<yax51> ZeRoDeAtH50435: but it detects the drive, but just no disc right?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<yax51> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Have you tried to do a driver update?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no
<ddecator> and there is the obligatory "have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> laptop
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664272&highlight=maverick+read+CD
<ddecator> but have you rebooted at any point since experiencing the issue? i had the same problem you're having about a year ago, and a reboot fixed it for me
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yes twice
<ddecator> strange...unfortunately i'm not very good with hardware issues :/
<ddecator> well, i guess this is more of a software issue, but yah
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> the twice time put in a install disk booted right in to  it just checked the drive and it showed up ejected it put different disk in and it doesnt detect
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> secon
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> dd
<yax51> ZeRoDeAtH50435: what machine are you running?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> sony vaio
<yax51> ZeRoDeAtH50435:http://www.product-reviews.net/2010/10/11/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-are-you-experiencing-problems/
<yax51> this might hep, didnt read all of it though
<yax51> go to go
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok I fixed the problem
<ddecator> woo :)
 * jasono is away: I'm busy
<thewrath> hey all!
<ddecator> hey thewrath
<thewrath> wats up
<ddecator> doing some homework atm. how are you?
<kristian_> I keep getting missing gstreamer dependencies for radiotray :(
<ddecator> does it say what package?
<kristian_> not as far as I can see... I got almost anything named gstreamer0.10-plugin* at this point
<kristian_> holy smoke, it seems to be working now :D
<ddecator> good :)
<kristian_> it's a very neat idea but still beta-ish...
<kristian_> or perhaps my distro is
 * hajour goodnight all
<egossett> Hello
<ddecator> hey egossett
<egossett> Hi ddecator
<egossett> I have a question
<ddecator> go ahead and ask :)
<egossett> can i run kde in 10.04 lts
<ddecator> yes
<egossett> i want to keep 10.04 no maverick for me
<egossett> o
<egossett> ok
<elise001> Hello
<egossett> Hi elise001
<egossett> i set updates to only lts ones
<ddecator> you can install kubuntu-desktop to install kde, and then at the login screen you can choose gnome or kde
<ddecator> hey elise001
<egossett> ok
<elise001> I would appreciate help with installing Ubuntu updates. Seem to be stuck in loop.
<egossett> i am gonna try this
<ddecator> elise001: how so?
<egossett> ddecator: thank you
<ddecator> egossett: no problem. i'm actually installing kde on 10.10 right now :)
<egossett> use software center right
<elise001> Says 42 updates have been selected.
<egossett> elise001: i had to set the updates to take only the lts so i would know what i was getting. but that is all i can say to you
<ddecator> egossett: if it's in there. if not, you can run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" or find the kubuntu-desktop package using synaptic
<ddecator> elise001: in the update manager?
<egossett> ddecator: checking now
<egossett> thank you
<elise001> I click on Install Updates button. System chugs along for a while. Then displays I have 42 updates to install again. Frustrating. {lease help.
<ddecator> elise001: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<elise001> ddecator: Ubuntu 11.04
<ddecator> elise001: there are two possibilities i can think of. 1) you need to restart, 2) some updates didn't install properly. is the "power" icon in the top-right corner red?
<elise001> egossett: What is lts please?
<ddecator> 10.04
<egossett> lts is long term support
<ddecator> right
<egossett> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is what i am using
<elise001> ddecator: Power icon in top right corner not red.
<ddecator> elise001: alright, so that isn't the issue. can you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" without the quotations please? that will either install the updates, or give you a message saying if something went wrong
<elise001> I would like to see commands execute as installation happens. I mean see the script execute. How do I do that?
<ddecator> the command i gave you will do that :)
<egossett> kubuntu desktop was in the synaptic
<elise001> ddecator: I will do that.
<ddecator> egossett: yup, select to install that and it will select everything needed for kde
<egossett> yes unpacking now
<ddecator> egossett: after it's done, you can logout and select kde on the bottom panel of the login screen (might be listed as Kubuntu instead of KDE)
<egossett> geez you would never get this sort of help with windows stuff
<egossett> kk smile
<yofel> should be listed as KDE
<ddecator> thanks yofel
<egossett> awesome dude - big smile
<ddecator> 10.10 says "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" instead of "GNOME" so i wasn't sure what 10.04 would say
<egossett> kk
<egossett> it has taken me over 2 years to get this far
<yofel> I'm quite sure we kept KDE, only KDE 4.6 renamed that into 'KDE Plasma Workspace'
<ddecator> ah, i see. 4.6 is what i'm installed atm, haha
<egossett> i have the ubuntu 8.04 bible and now the koppel book on 10.04. but i seem to be a stable user now
<ddecator> egossett: congrats :)
<ddecator> s/installed/installing
<egossett> stable on one laptop I have a second laptop and an OLD DELL dimension which i want to put the server ubuntu on. not yet tho
<ddecator> setting up the server edition is a good learning experience
<egossett> i bet
<yofel> (setting up gentoo is a good learning experience - if you ever want to spend a vacation on it)
<egossett> my brother says i need a larger hd for the server. the drive is only 60gb right now
<ddecator> haha, so i've heard
<egossett> what is gentoo?
<ddecator> egossett: depends what you plan to use the server for. 60GB can be more than enough
<yofel> another linux distribution - you should know quite a bit about linux though before trying that
<yofel> very manual setup
<egossett> well i won't even try then
<yofel> starts with chrooting and compiling your own kernel :P
<egossett> i am a teacher and i want class file on server
<ddecator> yah, it's for advanced users, haha
<egossett> my school gives me 1 tb drive space but i don't want my files there
<yofel> ah, server should work fine - although the only difference from a server and a desktop is that the server edition doesn't come with a graphical environment installed by default
<egossett> and it is vpn which makes me sick in windows and i am sick of vpn
<yofel> and a few settings changed
<egossett> ok - i will remember that
<elise001> ddecator: First, I keyed in the cmd up to the semicolon. Got "something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<egossett> i am gonna reboot in kde now be back
<ddecator> yah, 60GB should be plenty for something like that. just keep in mind what the guidelines of your ISP are (some restrict server use on personal accounts)
<elise001> Then a bunch of commands executed.
<egossett> ok
<yofel> egossett: logging out should be enough
<egossett> thanks did not know that
<egossett> log out thank
<egossett> one minute brb
<yofel> 3rd time today I say that..., and it's 6:30 am!
<ddecator> elise001: any other error messages?
<ddecator> yofel: said what? logging out should be enough?
<yofel> yep
<ddecator> haha
<elise001> Then W: Failed to fetch msg.
<ddecator> interesting..
<yofel> hm, I only get that 'something wicked happened resolving blabla...' when my resolv.conf is empty (DNS settings not there)
<elise001> Then E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored,.... msg.
<yofel> elise001: are you connected to the internet?
<yofel> er...
<ddecator> haha
<yofel> obviously your are..
<ddecator> that's the interesting part
<ddecator> maybe the server is having issues?
<elise001> Then tried both commands, with semicolon inbetween them.
<yofel> hm, pinging security.ubuntu.com works, so the routing is up
<elise001> Where is resolv.conf?
<yofel>  /etc/resolv.conf - but that should be set when you connect to the internet. Do you need to use a proxy server of any kind?
<egossett> back
<ddecator> yah, that shouldn't be the issue
<egossett> it is very nice
<ddecator> egossett: wb :)
<yofel> egossett: nice to hear :)
<egossett> quassell irc is better than xchat
<yofel> :D
<ddecator> irssi ftw
<egossett> smile
<ddecator> elise001: have you successfully installed updates in the past?
<egossett> i tried irssi yesterday, to many commands for me
<JackyAlcine> I'm using Pidgin for IRC right now, it's pretty great. :D
<yofel> irssi takes getting used to, I use quassel for it's split core/client (only useful if you have a server though)
<ddecator> i starting using irssi so i could use screen, but now my irc server is turned off back home, haha
<ddecator> anyway
<elise001> ddecator: I think so. Brought up Firefox and attempting to read my email to see if I can get to websites. Slow computer. Computer had trouble detecting wifi before. You guys helped me. Think you had me install updates then.
<ddecator> hm, so it's most likely something recent
<elise001> Firefox says that this is taking longer than usual and to try relodaing page.
<ddecator> maybe it's timing out?
<elise001> Maybe. 2wire493 now connected.
<egossett> hi jacky and nit wit
<ddecator> not sure if timing out would give that error message though
<yofel> if the DNS is timing out it's possible
<ddecator> we could try google's dns servers and see if that helps, otherwise just waiting until the isp fixes their dns server might work as well
<elise001> Tried lodaing basic html. Same problem. zwire connected 100 percent. DNS messed up? How tell this?
<ddecator> elise001: up to you really. we could try using google's dns servers and we can walk you through how to do that, or you can try again tomorrow and see if it works
<ddecator> you wouldn't be able to load websites
<ddecator> so if no websites will load, but your internet is working (which it obviously is since you're here) that may very well be the problem
<elise001> I will get my other computer that runs window XP and try to access websites from it. Please wait a few minutes while I go get computer. Thanks.
<ddecator> sure thing
<ddecator> in the mean time, i'm going to switch to kde, brb
<elise001> ddecator:Turning on the Samsung netbook that runs Windows XP.
<elise001> Double clicked on Firefox icon.
<elise001> Got Google webpage and clicking on Gmail link.
<elise001> Got gmail and read a msg.
<ddecator> hm, so the DNS is fine
<yofel> elise001: does running 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' list a nameserver line?
<elise001> ddecator: So what should I do to be able to access websites via Firefox on Ubuntu? Hey, Gmail just came up on Ubuntu system! Probing further.
<ddecator> haha, maybe it got fixed in that short time
<egossett> wow i really like kde better
<elise001> ddecator: On the terminal screen, last line: 8% [7 libc6-dev 194.0kB/2,726kB 7%]
<ddecator> that means it's downloading the updates :)
<egossett> i can get my google calender right on desktop panel
<Elise001> This is Elise001. All of a sudden my computer running Ubuntu turned off. Now using mIrc from Windows XP system. Will start other system.
<egossett> Elise001: you are having a time.
<elise001_> Firefox working now. And something is happening in terminal window.
<ddecator> that's progress :)
<MrAnthrope> I'm trying to make a very simple bash script. When I type the script's name in the Run box it just opens it in gedit >.< what am i doing wrong?
<yofel> MrAnthrope: did you give the script executable permissions?
<MrAnthrope> No :)
<yofel> if not, either add those with nautilus or 'chmod +x <script>' or use 'bash <script>' when running it
<elise001_> Even though got E: Some index files have failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead, .....
<MrAnthrope> Alright, next problem. I want to bind the script to a key. The script now works when I type it into the Run box, but not through CCSM. Nothing happens.
<ddecator> elise001_: any error messages besides that one?
<MrAnthrope> Is there a different/easier way to bind keys to scripts?
<MrAnthrope> Than through compiz.
<elise001_> Last 2 lines say Get:9 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main libc6-dev.......75%
<ddecator> so it's still downloading updates
<elise001_> No complaints about Gets 1-8. Good.
<elise001_> Yes, thanks.
<Elise001> This is Elise001 back on my netbook running Windows XP, because screen on Ubuntu computer now has funny repeating pattern.
<Elise001> When that happens, I have to remove battery to turn off computer and restart.
<Elise001> Not happy to do so in middle of updates/Gets. Might need help from you guys please.
<Elise001> Here goes.
<Elise001> Removed and replaced battery, after removing power cord.
<Elise001> Pressed power button after reattaching power cord. Selected Ubuntu instead of Windows Vista, and then the top Ubuntu selection.
<Elise001> Logging in with password. Got Ubuntu sign-on music.
<Elise001> Gave the authentication password required by wireless network. Did not get same windows as before. Drats.
<Elise001> 2wire came up.
<Elise001> www.google.com coming up very slowly.
<Elise001> ddecator: Should I type in the 2 sudo commands in terminal window?
<ddecator> Elise001: or you can try the update manager again if that's what you prefer
<Elise001> ddecator: Hey, my computer running Ubuntu just turned off and turned on again. Then it had me type in my password again. Strange.
<ddecator> Elise001: did it log you out? or maybe it locked the screen?
<Elise001> ddecator: Not sure. But I keyed in the 2 sudo cmds, seperated by semicolon, and then the password that was requested.
<Elise001> ddecator: zwire is connected at 100%. But getting Something wicked msgs about us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ddecator> Elise001: sorry, i'm personally at a loss as to what is causing that :/
<ddecator> anyone else have a guess?
<Elise001> ddecator: Got at least 4 W: Failed to fetch msgs and 1 E: Some index files failed to download msgs.
<Elise001> Then Reading package lists...DOne
<Elise001> Building dependency tree.
<Elise001> Reading state information...Done
<Elise001> The following packages will be updated: apparmor, apparmor-utils,......xserver-xorg-core
<egossett> will log outt again but will brb - following your work here
<Elise001> 42 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ddecator> enter "y" without the quotes to update everything
<Elise001> Need to get 23.2MB/25.4MB of archives.
<ddecator> (if you didn't already)
<Elise001> After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<Elise001> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<ddecator> that will actually download and install the updates :)
<Elise001> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main lib........7%] (last 2 lines) (got tired of typing)
<Elise001> Good. Thanks.
<Elise001> I think I'll move the cursor every so often, in case that's the problem.
<Elise001> 8% now. I'l let you know when and if it goes on to next step.
<Elise001> On Get:2 at 10%. I'll let you know how it goes in a few minutes. Sorry to keep bothering you.
<Elise001> I got a different repeating pattern on screen of my Compaq running Ubuntu while doing Get 2. Drats. Hardware problem? Was moving curser every so often.
<Elise001> Virus?
<Elise001> Removed power cord and battery to turn off Compaq.
<Elise001> Reinserted battery and power cord. Pressed start button. Selected Ubuntu, not Windows.
<Elise001> Selected Ubuntu, not Ubuntu in recovery mode. Wondering if screen problem again, should I select recovery mode Ubuntu.
<Elise001> About to key in password.
<Elise001> Ubuntu sign-on music.
<Elise001> Zwire conection established.
<Elise001> In Get 2
<Elise001> 12%
<Elise001> 15%
<Elise001> On Get 3 now. But on Get 2 Err http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security/main libc6-dev amd64 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.1       Connection failed [IP: 91........
<Elise001> Got thru Get 3 ok
<Elise001> Screen blue. Drats.
<Elise001> Frustrated,
<Elise001> Taking a break while not removing power cord and battery yet.
<Elise001> I'm back. Running Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool on my Compaq. Will try Ubuntu later.
<Elise001> No problems detected yet.
<nlsthzn> Silly question, doesn't Ubuntu also have an option to test memory at boot-up anymore?
<hobgoblin> nlsthzn: it does here
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: thx (was just wondering in line of Elise001 scanning memory from Windows :p)
<hobgoblin> oic - no idea what Elise001 is up to - only just joined channel :)
<nlsthzn> me too
 * nlsthzn can't wait for 11.4 so he can switch back to Ubuntu on his laptop and start using it again...
<ChrisDruif> nlsthzn: Isn't 10.10 good enough for ya?
<hobgoblin> 10.10 not working?
<Elise001> No memory problems.
<nlsthzn> ChrisDruif: sure it is... but I currently have Sabayon on the lappy and I also prefer openSUSE over Ubuntu currently, however 11.04 is bringing some interesting new things to the table :D
<Elise001> I was trying to install Ubuntu updates. Screen kept on freezing with strange patterns on it during Get 2, Get 3, Get 4 different times.
<ChrisDruif> Isn't all linux the same? Only how it's installed and which default apps are installed? An how many times you can expect updates from the main repos>
<ChrisDruif> Gtg....see y'all later
<Elise001> Thanks and bye.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<akshatj> hi Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello akshatj
<Silver_Fox_> How are you ?
<akshatj> fine
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<Silver_Fox_> Hello kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> so... who found the method to absolutely, positively remove those unneded language packs?
<kristian-aalborg> I do "completely remove" in synaptic, but they still seem to be "wanted" somewhere as aptitude lists them as such
<geirha> Hello :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello geirha
<geirha> apt-cache rdepends language-pack-en-base   # that'll show all packages that depend on language-pack-en-base
<ggeorgy> do you know any j2me emulator for ubuntu like midpx???
<ggeorgy> ????
<ggeorgy>  :)
<ggeorgy> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ggeorgy> so?????????????
<geirha> And the patience award goes to ... *drumroll*
<hobgoblin> anyone using the forum
<akshatj> hobgoblin: askubuntu is where all the cool kids are
<akshatj> :P
<hobgoblin> I refuse to use it
<geirha> What's askubuntu?
<oCean> http://askubuntu.com/
<montel> lol
<bioterror> root :G
<bioterror> gzm, welcome back, what was your problem
<gzm> Hi bioterror, can ubuntu backup system for system fail recovery ?
<gzm> eg: backup to iso file etc.
<cprofitt> gzm: yes
<bioterror> dd if=/dev/sda /media/Backup/backup.iso
<cprofitt> gzm: there are several ways to do it... dd would do it by block
<bioterror> that's really primitive way to do it
<cprofitt> you can also use products like PING
<gzm> is it the best way to backup system in ubuntu ?
<bioterror> cprofitt, I use ping at my work
<bioterror> cprofitt, another tool could be clonezilla
<gzm> ping ?
<bioterror> ping is not a ghost
<bioterror> or what is it :D
<gzm> as I know ping is a network tool
<bioterror> http://ping.windowsdream.com/
<gzm> good,PING can create bootable recovery CD !
<cprofitt> the most recent one I have heard of is FOG
<bioterror> we make images of windows xp's and install new laptops from network with ping
<cprofitt> http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeghost/
<gzm> ok.. I got it , How do you think it's for backup linux system ?
<cprofitt> gzm: the think you have to do is determine if you want a complete system backup or just a data backup
<gzm> I am talking about backup linux system
<cprofitt> they you have to figure out your time objective
<cprofitt> and your data loss tolerance
<bioterror> gzm, where are you going to move that iso file
<cprofitt> how long can it take to recover?
<cprofitt> how much data are you willing to lose?
 * phillw is also a fan of clonezilla.
<bioterror> clonezilla is powerful
<cprofitt> You can not take ghosts at every data change, but you can use a near real-time data replication process
<cprofitt> assuming you have the resources to do it -- server or removable drive
<bioterror> but with DD you can do it on the fly
<gzm> hmm.. for my desktop, I want to save the desktop settings, and my files . to same disk maybe, but it should be recovered even it can not be booted .
<bioterror> not with same disk
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> it's not a safe backup
<cprofitt> gzm: saving to the same disk is only a solution for you accidently making a mistake
<cprofitt> for disk failure all would be lost
<gzm> I know, but for home usage , I need not so "safe" to another PC .
<cprofitt> that is why it is important to determine what you want
<bioterror> gzm, you can think about application called hdup
<phillw> gzm: well, firstly you will want to make /home a seperate partiton. Getting an external drive is cheap these days.
<cprofitt> for home usage I used a USB attached drive
<cprofitt> $99 for 2TB is the latest price I saw... and it was USB 3.0 too
<phillw> cprofitt: as do I :) handy little things.
<gzm> ok ? yes, maybe a 2 or 4G USB disk is also a option .
<cprofitt> gzm: for small home directories yes
<bioterror> gzm, is it? few hunder RAW pictures and it's 4GB :)
<cprofitt> if you do any photography or store music there -- no
<gzm> hehe, I wont save movies
<gzm> I just want to know the basic backup function of ubuntu
<cprofitt> this book is awesome -- http://www.amazon.com/Backup-Recovery-Inexpensive-Solutions-Systems/dp/0596102461/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295190958&sr=8-1
<cprofitt> I am part of the way through it and learing a great deal abou the options I have
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<gzm> thanks you all introduced so many tools,but I really want to know what
<gzm> what's the general tool which can do it
<gzm> thanks. bioterror.
<cprofitt> do you want scheduled or near real time backups?
<bioterror> hdup in cron is a smart one
<gzm> ok,thanks ,let me study it
<cprofitt> rsync is a near real-time option
<gzm> for system synchronize, I am reading docs for Xen, is ubuntu have solutioin for real system synchronize between two PCs or servers ?
<cprofitt> bioterror: wow... that page needs a lot of work
<bioterror> cprofitt :D
<cprofitt> I see I may need to work on that page in the next few weeks
<gzm> ? no one know it ?
<ChrisDruif> Doesn't Ubuntu use "standard" css-stylesheets? Because I see a lot of old-style help pages :S
<ChrisDruif> You want to sync one account on 2 (or more) systems?
<gzm> No , the full system
<bioterror> put your system make dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/Backup/backup.img   in cron ;)
<ChrisDruif> With account I mean all the settings/program an account has installed/setup.....but you mean complete system...
<bioterror> you get mountable image file which you can use for recovery
<gzm> yes, but it depends backup frequency ..
<gzm> no real time solution?
<bioterror> with cron you can add it daily, hourly, what ever
<ChrisDruif> So semi-real-time...
<gzm> ok,maybe it's a foolish question I asked .
<bioterror> it's not
<ChrisDruif> gzm: The aren't stupid or dumb questions :)
<bioterror> there's just few ways to do it what you want
<ChrisDruif> the=there
<cprofitt> gzm: they are questions most do not even think to ask...
<cprofitt> dude... they are very good questions
<cprofitt> and many, many sys admins have different opinions...
<ChrisDruif> cprofitt: Or bother to do at all O:-)
<gzm> so I will try Xen for doing this .
<ChrisDruif> While we are discussing backups ;) I've got a question which is to a degree related with that :P
<ChrisDruif> I want to sync an account (program, keyboard shortcuts, etc) between 2 pc's, what could my options be?
<bioterror> scp -r chrs chris@anothercomputer:/home/.
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> or you can use rsync and it will run too over ssh or what ever
<bioterror> possibilities ;)
<gzm> I will record this command bioterror applied and try
<bioterror> ChrisDruif, ofcourse you have to install applications when copying home directory to another, but you have configs even tho ;)
<ChrisDruif> Well....maybe not everything everything....I don't need to sync about 300GB of files for instance :P
<gzm> synchronize all folders to other PC then ...
<ChrisDruif> Lemma check in term what scp is :P
<bioterror> ChrisDruif, it's a file transfer over ssh
<ChrisDruif> Ow...what I might need to add is that the computers aren't on the same network :P
<ChrisDruif> And that would mean that both PC's need to be on?
<bioterror> naturally?
<ChrisDruif> Well....not really :P
<bioterror> how else you can move data
<ChrisDruif> I was thinking about using Dropbox or Ubuntu One or something to sync :)
<ChrisDruif> Like I sync all my pidgin settings and logs with dropbox...I want to be able to sync with dropbox....if at all possible :)
<pumba_> hello
<pumba_> can you help me?
<AbhiJit> pumba_, ask
<pumba_> hi abhijit, i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop, ubuntu 10.10
<pumba_> i had already windows over it, so it installed it in another partition
<pumba_> but now at start it gives me this ugly black menu
<pumba_> to choose ubuntu or windows 7
<pumba_> how can I change this ugly console menu to something graphical?
<pumba_> with colours?
<pumba_> i have tried to search in google but its so confusing.. grub, grub2.. burg...
<pumba_> which one I have??
<AbhiJit> !burg
<ubot2> Factoid 'burg' not found
<ChrisDruif> Use Burg pumba_ :)
<AbhiJit> pumba_, thats not ugly and its called gas  grub.
<pumba_> chris, may i install this burg, over the ugly one I have by default?
<ChrisDruif> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/burg-boot-manager-tool-updated-1-0/
<AbhiJit> pumba_, see this http://code.google.com/p/burg/
<AbhiJit> pumba_, yes you can install. but that burg its more resources and if you dont have powerful hardware it will slow down boot time
<ChrisDruif> That site is btw a good Ubuntu news site :)
<pumba_> i tried to look it up in the ubuntu software centre from my laptop but it cannot find anything about burg!
<ChrisDruif> AbhiJit: He want's pretty :P
<ChrisDruif> pumba_: Burg isn't in the current repos :)
<ChrisDruif> You need to install the burg ppa :)
<pumba_> abhijit, what u mean by powerful hardwarE? my laptop has 2gb memory and a centrino duo 1,8
<AbhiJit> pumba_, see the site i give
<pumba_> is that okay?
<AbhiJit> no idea
<AbhiJit> but btw you just going to see that grub for some second? why are you bothering about it?
<pumba_> ok let me have a look at these sites, be right back in a moment
<AbhiJit> ChrisDruif, :)
<pumba_> abhijit, the fact is that that console is all black
<pumba_> and when it boots ubuntu
<pumba_> nothing shows up on the screen , always black
<AbhiJit> pumba_, its the default setting.
<pumba_> until desktop comes up
<AbhiJit> its black only by default
<pumba_> in windows i have the flickering logo during boot and its nice...
<pumba_> in ubuntu nothing :(
<ChrisDruif> Ow...is that your problem :)
<AbhiJit> pumba_, yeah and free viruses and warm and mulware and no security and.......................................................................................................
<AbhiJit> hi Silver_Fox_
<pumba_> yes also, my problem is to change that black console to something graphical, and have something to see while it boots, but first let me have a look at the links u copied...
<ChrisDruif> We thought that you ment the grub (OS selector) was ugly...
<pumba_> yes also that
<pumba_> thats the priority
<pumba_> secondarily... the image while booting
<AbhiJit> pumba_, you can add photo to your grub
<ChrisDruif> Alright....the "ugly" grub selector can be easily made pretty with burg...
<AbhiJit> no need for burg if you want only is walklpaper
<pumba_> then i have another thing to ask but.. lets not confuse too much for now
<AbhiJit> !manual | pumba_
<ubot2> pumba_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pumba_> in the manual its not written....
<AbhiJit> pumba_, there are wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com you can always refer there first. then there are 100s of website like omgubuntu or ubuntugeek.com etc
 * AbhiJit thinks of telling his blog address too!!! :P
<pumba_> chris and abhijit, in the sites you gave me there are the links to download burg but no mention on how to install this....
<ChrisDruif> pumba_: In this page you can see the "pretty" OS selector themes of burg: http://www.sourceslist.eu/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/taben4.png
<AbhiJit> pumba_, read the site carefully
<AbhiJit> pumba_, http://pics.nase-bohren.de/windows_firewall.jpg
<pumba_> oh!!! i love it, yes exactly like that I wanted :)
<ChrisDruif> Too who was that pumba_? :P
<pumba_> i think i have to get this burg manager
<pumba_> and install it!
<pumba_> i hope its an auto-install package....
<ChrisDruif> And the site I gave, gave the link to the deb (thought it was a ppa) which you can install by double clicking it when you've downloaded it :)
<AbhiJit> pumba_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<pumba_> thanks
<pumba_> look at this page: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/burg-boot-loader-installation-themeing-more-gets-even-easier-with-burg-manager-app/
<pumba_> do you think that for me is better to download the .deb.. or to proceed with the 3 lines in the terminal?
<ChrisDruif> pumba_: Check the link AbhiJit posted the last :)
<ChrisDruif> Just this link in terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bean123ch/burg
<pumba_> yes but in that document is confusing cause it gives options to install... pc .. efi..etc...
<pumba_> how can I know which one i have to?
<ChrisDruif> after "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install burg" just use this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure burg-pc"
<pumba_> ok hold on...
<pumba_> i try to give these commands
<pumba_> brb
<ChrisDruif> I think it auto-reconfigures so that it uses burg over grub
<pumba_> i hope :/
<ChrisDruif> You can even configure which OS to use by default :)
<ChrisDruif> I've got burg running on my mother's laptop....was a bit of a hassle to make it default to Windows instead of Ubuntu :P
<pumba_> its doing something on the second command...
<pumba_> downloading from the net...
<pumba_> now it asks,
<pumba_> after this operation it will occupy 25,6 mb... continue? yes/no
<pumba_> I proceed
<ChrisDruif> Good :)
<pumba_> oh...
<ChrisDruif> You could even add -y to something you would install no matter how much space it would be occupy :)
<pumba_> now a blue screen just came out in the terminal
<ChrisDruif> What does it say?
<pumba_> it asks for a linux command line
<ChrisDruif> :-/
<pumba_> but before that empty field
<pumba_> it says
<pumba_> the following command line bla bla bla... its been extracted from
<pumba_> etc/default/grub...
<pumba_> check if its correct and go on
<ChrisDruif> Ow...:)
<pumba_> but there's nothing in that field... no line
<pumba_> i press okay anyway?
<ChrisDruif> It grabs it's configuration from grub...
<ChrisDruif> Can you post what it says to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<pumba_> so I dont have to write anything in it? and just go on?
<pumba_> how can i capture an image screenshot of that?
<pumba_> from ubuntu?
<pumba_> print screen doesnt work
<ChrisDruif> It should work :-/
<pumba_> ops
<pumba_> sorry i had to press fn first
<pumba_> yeah i grabbed, hold on i upload it
<ChrisDruif> (paste.ubuntu.com is for text, not images :P)
<AbhiJit> !imagebin
<ubot2> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<ChrisDruif> That one, thanks AbhiJit :)
<AbhiJit> :)
<pumba_> im uploading in imageshack.. is that ok anyway?
<ChrisDruif> As long as we can check it :)
<pumba_> oh i forgot to say that its in italian........... but you should understand what it means anyway.. ?
<pumba_> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/6051/schermatacc.png
<ChrisDruif> We only suggested it for really new people who don't know have any idea where they can post things like that :)
<pumba_> its the upper right box
<pumba_> with the blue and gray
<pumba_> the field is empty
<ChrisDruif> I see....I don't understand italian I'm afraid :P
<pumba_> i can translate...
<UndiFineD> !it
<ubot2> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<UndiFineD> :P
<pumba_> italians are cold when they have to help
<pumba_> i prefer to stay here :(
<Red-Raven> hey.
<UndiFineD> just meesing
<UndiFineD> messing
<pumba_> basically it says that it extracted the following command line (which is empty) from etc default grub or from the parameter kopf
<pumba_> kopt, present in the menu.lst of the old grub
<Red-Raven> im desperate. i caan't erase this write-protected, virus-infested pin drive, and not even the dd command worked. ive tried erasing and formating in Gparted, but the write-protection won't allow it.
<Red-Raven> wow WTF?
<pumba_> check if its correct  and modify it, if necessary.
<pumba_> oh.. we are talking of 2 different things lol
<pumba_> sorry!
<Red-Raven> drew121 was my  name a month ago. whos using it?
<pumba_> I click ok......lets see what happens
<pumba_> quiet splash...
<pumba_> now its complicate...
<pumba_> it asks for Grub install devices:
<pumba_> [] /dev/sda
<pumba_> [] /dev/sdb
<pumba_> where do i have to put the check? in sda.. sdb.. or both?
<ChrisDruif> Red-Raven: sudo rm /path/to.file ?
<geirha> Most likely /dev/sda
<pumba_> lets try...
<ChrisDruif> I thought it was sda as well....
<pumba_> done.
<geirha> Whichever harddrive the BIOS will boot, which is usually the first one.
<pumba_> now the third line you said....
<ChrisDruif> Most of the time that's the first drive...
<pumba_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure burg-pc
<pumba_> is still needed?
<pumba_> or i can reboot?
<Red-Raven> might work. but the virus doesn't show up as a file. so just put the pin drive's location as the file path?
<geirha> Sounds like you already configured it. dpkg-reconfigure will probably just ask you the same questions again.
<ChrisDruif> You can try to reboot.....if it doesn't work (aka, you see grub instead of burg) try that command...
<pumba_> i see the ugly black screen again
<pumba_> gnu grub version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<pumba_> :(
<ChrisDruif> You could also try this command: sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
<pumba_> now i'm booting
<pumba_> first i try sudo dpkg-reconfigure burg-pc or this one?
<pumba_> i tried the reconfigure one
<pumba_> but its the same procedure it did before
<pumba_> with the blue screen and so on...
<pumba_>  sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
<pumba_> do i have to put also the " ?
<geirha> Yes, to escape the ( and ) from being parsed by the shell
<pumba_> installation finished. no error reported.
<Red-Raven> whats he trying to do?
<ChrisDruif> I copied the command from the ubuntu help page...
<pumba_> im trying to install this ...burg
<pumba_> i try to reboot again ,lets see.
<pumba_> oh
<pumba_> now something changed
<pumba_> there's burg but i see just a console
<ChrisDruif> For the better I hope? :D
<pumba_> minimal bash
<pumba_> and at the end, the grub> _
<pumba_> waiting for something :/
<ChrisDruif> Does it look like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=proto.png ?
<pumba_> no! its even more ugly that grub!
<pumba_> because i have no os to choose
<pumba_> just a prompt with grub> _
<pumba_> what do i have to write there?
<ChrisDruif> try 1?
<pumba_> its like this
<pumba_> http://bulma.net/beowulf/grub_bulma/imagen3-grub_shell.png
<pumba_> instead that at top its written not grub
<pumba_> but
<pumba_> burg version 1.98+....etc
<pumba_> unknown command "1"
<pumba_> i guess I have to reinstall ubuntu? :(
<ChrisDruif> I don't know...maybe someone else got some suggestions?
<pumba_> if i can get to boot again into ubuntu
<pumba_> thru a boot cd
<pumba_> how can I repair grub?
<pumba_> no, i cant :( neither with boot cd...
<pumba_> probably that hd0 command killed the bootloader
<ChrisDruif> It might have....I hope you didn't store too many things on the machine before messing with burg/grub?
<pumba_> no it was a fresh install
<pumba_> i just installed it when i came here
<ChrisDruif> Alright :)
<pumba_> its so easy how 2 commands can scr***w everything up :((
<ChrisDruif> one is enough ;)
<ChrisDruif> sudo rm -rf / ;)
<pumba_> i hope windows there.. its still entire ... :/
<ChrisDruif> It'll probably still be there :)
<ChrisDruif> Only grub was messed up...
<pumba_> reinstalling....
<pumba_> now another hour will pass :/
<tsimpson> ChrisDruif: please don't post that, even as a joke (people actually do run random commands they see)
<ChrisDruif> Better then windows ;) 5 hours and counting :)
 * tsimpson actually has it on highlight, pity me
<pumba_> now i cant go on...
<pumba_> its not easy as before...
<ChrisDruif> tsimpson: Won't do it again :)
<Red-Raven> did you wipe your HD?
<pumba_> now it see the old ubuntu installation
<pumba_> and its creating another partition for another ubuntu beside there...
<pumba_> but it doesnt see the rest of the 40gb where windows is
<ChrisDruif> Maybe you only need to recover grub?
<pumba_> it see only 17,5 gb (old ubuntu)
<pumba_> and 16,5 gb (new ubuntu)
<ChrisDruif> And 16,5GB was windows?
<pumba_> no
<pumba_> the windows installation is 40gb
<pumba_> the hdd is 80gb
<ChrisDruif> Alright...
<pumba_> but it doesnt see that partition
<pumba_> before when i installed it.. it could see
<ChrisDruif> Maybe you can do this first? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<pumba_> do i have to load ubuntu live from that installation cd?
<pumba_> and open the console?
<pumba_> and input the commands there?
<ChrisDruif> Yeah :)
<pumba_> but are we sure i'm using.. hd0 ?
<pumba_> if i input sudo grub
<pumba_> it says
<pumba_> grub: command not found
<ChrisDruif> I was wondering about that....Linux uses sda and sdb etc for hdd's...
<ChrisDruif> afk
<pumba_> im trying recover a damaged system
<pumba_> option in the ubuntu 10.10 dvd
<pumba_> but i dont know what it does..
<pumba_> and if its able to recover grub.
<ChrisDruif> Just try I would say....maybe boot to liveCD and back-up your files from the windows first?
<hobgoblin> pumba_: did you try reinstalling grub yet? is it a normal dual boot or wubi?
<ChrisDruif> hobgoblin: Normal :)
<ChrisDruif> He wanted to make his grub more beautiful....
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hobgoblin> pumba_: also if you are reinstalling then you can just overwrite the origianl install
<holstein> ^^ how to recover grub from live CD
<pumba_> i didn't touch windows
<pumba_> i was only messed with ubuntu
<holstein> grub boots windows
<holstein> you touched what boots them both
<pumba_> if i make a new install
<ChrisDruif> Indeed...
<pumba_> it see only 2 partition
<hobgoblin> pumba_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<pumba_> one of 16,7gb with ubuntu
<pumba_> the other of 15 gb or so.. and ubuntu
<pumba_> and the rest 40 gb (where windows is)
<pumba_> i dont even see it
<holstein> pumba_: you can fix what is broken
<holstein> i wouldnt add an install
<holstein> unless you need one
<pumba_> how can I fix it?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<holstein> and hobgoblin 's link
<pumba_> the problem is that
<pumba_> i installed burg already
<pumba_> and it doesnt even see grub now
<hobgoblin> reinstall grub2
<holstein> yup
<holstein> lose burg
<holstein> and try and get back to normal
<pumba_> as live cd, may i use the already made ubuntu 10.10 dvd ?
<hobgoblin> yep
<pumba_> ok, i try to boot with it as live
<holstein> try?
<holstein> tell it what to do :)
<hobgoblin> pumba_: when you get there open a terminal - run sudo fdisk -l and paste the information to paste.ubuntu.com - put a name in the name box and hit paste - give us the new url
<pumba_> its loading
<pumba_> finally its booting
<pumba_> i heard the sound.
<ChrisDruif> Ahh...the sound I remove almost instantly after installing :P
<pumba_> ok i got the info you need, give me time to get that with a usb pen
<ChrisDruif> pumba_: With the live cd you can go online aswell :)
<pumba_> finally!
<pumba_> http://pastebin.com/SUtV0CfA
<pumba_> tell me that windows partition is still there?
<hobgoblin> there's a windows partition
<pumba_> its around 40 gb?
<ChrisDruif> Indeed...sda2 is the windows...
<pumba_> good!
<pumba_> now i am supposed to input the command: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<pumba_> but which ... sd* ?
<pumba_> when i installed ubuntu.. this afternoon
<pumba_> it did all automatically
<hobgoblin> in the commands that you need to run in the reinstall commands - you need sda5
<hobgoblin> sda5 is your install
<pumba_> i clicked the option to install it beside the current os
<pumba_> so i put sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt ?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> then sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<pumba_> ok
<pumba_> its doing something
<pumba_> installation finished. no error reported.
<pumba_> now i just reboot?
<hobgoblin> cool - try a reboot then - it might not have win - don't panic
<pumba_> normally or still from live cd?
<hobgoblin> remove the dvd when prompted to
<pumba_> yeah i just closed the tray and pressed enter
<pumba_> oh thank god!!!
<pumba_> the old good grub!!
<holstein> notice how long you have to look at it
<ChrisDruif> gtg
<holstein> try and embrace it ;)
<pumba_> :D :D
<pumba_> i dont think its a bad idea to install burg again :(
<pumba_> as there's no automatic install :(
<hobgoblin> pumba_: was win om the boot list?
<holstein> i dont get it
<pumba_> yes it was
<holstein> i mean, do what you want
<holstein> BUT its like 2 seconds of my life
<pumba_> I just wanted to change grub into something graphical
<hobgoblin> pumba_: k - have fun then
<pumba_> but i ended up screw*ing bootloader :(
<pumba_> at least now i know how to go back and restore grub
<pumba_> in case i mess around with it again
<pumba_> thanks
<holstein> yup
<holstein> handy
<pumba_> i think it got corrupted when i input that install with hd0 option...
<pumba_> maybe my hdd is not hd0?
<pumba_> i had to put sda probably.
<holstein> fdisk -l is handy too
<hobgoblin> pumba_: it is - hd0 is sda hd1 sdb hd2 sdc etc
<pumba_> we gave: sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
<pumba_> and then all messed up.
<holstein> pumba_: During the installation, it should ask you to write the new boot loader to MBR. If you skip that step, you can later use the following command to update MBR of hd0:
<holstein> assuming you're reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<holstein> sudo apt-get install burg , and you should be promted where you want it
<holstein> and not need the other command
<pumba_> now it gives me an error about
<pumba_> a deb command not recognized :/
<holstein> you might need to remove burg
<holstein> or re-install it
<pumba_> maybe it scre*ed up before
<pumba_> because we did not give the command sudo update-burg
<pumba_> after sudo burg-install “(hd0)”
<holstein> right
<pumba_> auch! :(
<pumba_> now i try again then
<holstein> you shouldnt need sudo burg-install hd0
<holstein> unless you skip the step in the install process
<pumba_> im following the guide here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/get-animated-themed-icon-only-grub-menu-using-burg-now-simple-to-use/
<holstein> follow what you want
<holstein> you might be telling it to install twice
<holstein> and to different places
<holstein> potentially
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<holstein> ^^ is the guide i would look at
<pumba_> ok i try that then
<pumba_> i wonder why this burg is not installed by default with a normal installation?
<holstein> i would think udo dpkg-reconfigure burg-pc
<holstein> would give you that promt again
<pumba_> yes
<holstein> pumba_: if you have ubuntu installed
<holstein> by its self
<holstein> you dont see grub
<holstein> so theres no reason to pretty it up
<pumba_> i see it just because there's a windows installation
<pumba_> in the other partition?p
<holstein> you need to see it
<holstein> to select windows
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> i use different kernels at boot
<holstein> so i have mine showing
<pumba_> why everytime i input a command starting with "deb"
<pumba_> it always tell me
<pumba_> deb: command not found?
<holstein> what command?
<pumba_> i copied and pasted this in terminal:
<pumba_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu maverick main
<pumba_> deb: command not found !
<holstein> what are you tying to do ?
<holstein> pumba_: you already added the PPA right?
<pumba_> as stated in the instructions page u linked:  I have created a PPA package for Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04), Karmic (9.10), Lucid (10.04) and Maverick (10.10) users. To use it for example, add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.lst (Maverick) distribution:...
<pumba_> im trying to input such commands...
<holstein> deb is not a command
<holstein> pumba_: you already added that PPA right?
<holstein> i think sudo dpkg-reconfigure burg-pc might do the job
<pumba_> just that?
<holstein> IF burg is still installed
<holstein> sudo dpkg-reconfigure burg-pc
<pumba_> lets see...
<holstein> SHOULD give you the prompt
<holstein> the prompt from the installation
<holstein> about where to install it
<pumba_> i have that blue screen
<pumba_> the usual one
<holstein> ??
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> read it ;)
<pumba_> http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/2328/screenshotr.jpg
<holstein> pumba_: thats the step
<holstein> read that
<holstein> answer appropriately
<pumba_> it asks me to verify that its correct
<pumba_> but there's nothing in that field
<pumba_> so i suppose its correct!
<pumba_> and i go on...
<holstein> im not sure
<pumba_> or do i have to write something? in that field?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> this is how you will fix it though
<holstein> and you dont need the other command
<holstein> burg-install “(hd0)”
<holstein> this is burg asking you for that info
<pumba_> and what is the "quiet splash" thing in the following screen?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> you might want to see that
<holstein> if the splash screen is burg
<pumba_> i completed the steps in the blue screen
<pumba_> now i try to reboot but i think nothing will change...
<holstein> i dont know much about burg and the terminology
<holstein> usually, quiet splash is the text that you see
<holstein> OR used to see
<holstein> system messages and what-not
<pumba_> i noticed a different thing
<pumba_> when it asked where to install
<pumba_> there was only dev/sda
<holstein> if i were you
<pumba_> before there was also dev/sdab
<holstein> i would probably leave well enough alone
<holstein> and start reading about grub
<holstein> and ppa's
<holstein> do some research
<holstein> unless this is a 'test' box
<pumba_> yeah but its making me nervous the fact that a burg installation is so simple
<pumba_> and i cannot even do it :(
<holstein> it can be frustrating messing with a main machine
<holstein> pumba_: nah
<holstein> its not that simple
<holstein> dont sweat it :)
<pumba_> see, there's still grub
<pumba_> nothing changed.
<holstein> pumba_: good :)
<holstein> you can still get in
<pumba_> yeah...
<holstein> pumba_: you might need to remove burg
<holstein> and reinstall it
<holstein> not sure how it works
<holstein> when burg is installed
<holstein> doesnt work
<holstein> and grub is isntalled afterwards
<pumba_> im trying to search in google
<pumba_> how to remove burg completely
<holstein> you can use synaptic
<holstein> graphical way to do it
<holstein> and get the job done :)
<holstein> should be able to use the software center
<pumba_> synaptic?
<holstein> synaptic package manager
<pumba_> but I had maybe to install burg after synaptic...
<holstein> its in the menu
<holstein> you already have synaptic
<pumba_> let me see
<holstein> system - administration
<pumba_> im booting again cause i wanted to see if windows
<pumba_> was still working
<pumba_> you mean the package manager?
<holstein> system -administration - synaptic
<pumba_> oh no!! :( another problem
<pumba_> i can't open the package manager anymore
<holstein> you dont have to use synaptic
<pumba_> because of that "deb" thing
<pumba_> when i open it , gives a error message telling
<holstein> thats why i suggested you read about PPA's
<pumba_> type deb not recognized at line 59 in file /etc/apt/sources.list
<holstein> right
<pumba_> its impossible to read the list of sources.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> several ways
<pumba_> correct the problem in the repository configuration
<pumba_> but how can i correct it?
<holstein> system - administration - software sources
<holstein> you can get to them from synaptic and the software center
<holstein> as well
<holstein> OR
<holstein> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<holstein> look at line 59
<pumba_> ok hold on
<pumba_> neither updates work anymore for that thing
<holstein> not sure what 'that thing' is
<pumba_> type deb not recognized at line 59 in file /etc/apt/sources.list
<pumba_> i meant that
<pumba_> the problem.
<holstein> right
<holstein> pumba_: you *can* fix this problem
<holstein> i guarantee it :)
<holstein> you can pastebin that file
<holstein> sources.list
<pumba_> ok im at line 59
<pumba_> i notice in fact a deb written with "
<pumba_> i just delete that line, ok?
<holstein> you can pastebin the file
<pumba_> yes
<holstein> OR play the game 'one of these things is not like the other'
<holstein> you dont have to delete it
<holstein> you just put a # in front of the offending line
<holstein> at the beginning of the line
<holstein> use pastebin, and i'll make a suggestion
<pumba_> pastebin.com/i1j7ViAv
<pumba_> the problem seems clear
<holstein> pumba_: cool
<pumba_> i copied that line wrong with " and " at the end
<holstein> go ahead and think it through
<pumba_> can u see it?
<holstein> and let me look and be sure
<pumba_> http://pastebin.com/i1j7ViAv
<pumba_> i just delete that line, cause the following one is the correct one
<pumba_> did u see it?
<holstein> pumba_: yup
<holstein> i would just comment that line out for now
<holstein> its the quotes
<pumba_> i put # in front ?
<holstein> OR just get rid of the quotes
<pumba_> or delete completely?
<holstein> but you've already got the same line at 60
<holstein> it looks like that
<holstein> BUT
<pumba_> yes
<holstein> just drop a # in there
<holstein> and save
<pumba_> ok
<holstein> and you can make sure thats the deal
<holstein> then, you can leave it, or comeback and do something about it
<holstein> if you want
<pumba_> it doesnt like it anyway
<pumba_> i think its something wrong with the "
<pumba_> it tells bad flagvector
<pumba_> i delete it!
<holstein> they should be there
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so what does that file look like now?
<pumba_> i deleted and no more errors
<holstein> OK
<holstein> :)
<pumba_> it looks like the one i copied
<pumba_> without the 59 line
<holstein> are you in synaptic now?
<pumba_> wait
<pumba_> phone!
<pumba_> brb a sec
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> lunch... BBL
<pumba_> noo
<pumba_> he went to lunch :(
<pumba_> when u are back please drop a line here!
<pumba_> holstein
<pumba_> how much are you eating?
<pumba_> an elephant? ^_^
<ikt> any wiki guru's around?
<ChrisDruif> ikt: what do you want to know?
<ikt> heya ChrisDruif :)
<ikt> I have a slight issue
<ikt> very small issue with the contents list on a wiki page
<ikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ikttest <- it has, 1. 2. 1. 1. 2. 3. 4.
<ikt> there's an extra 1 in there :/
<Red-Raven> hey. would this command wipe my pin drive? or at least kill whatever is on it, even  if a virus has write-protected it to keep itself safe?
<ikt> which command Red-Raven ?
<Red-Raven> oh this one sorry: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<ChrisDruif> ikt: Doesn't TableOfContent have () into it?
<stlsaint> heya anyone know how to bring down a bridge? (br0)
<ChrisDruif> stlsaint: What kind of bridge? ;)
<ikt> seems like it Red-Raven, but I would be extremely careful you have the right disk :P
<stlsaint> networking
<pumba_> chris! i'm still fighting with burg
<stlsaint> pumba_: why use burg?
<ikt> hrm ChrisDruif, I just copied the line from another page and it stayed the same
<ChrisDruif> stlsaint: Sorry, then no. I was thinking/hoping a physical bridge....like metal/stone :P
<stlsaint> hehe
<Red-Raven> ok i will. thx! i have tried the normal dd code that should have erased it, but that didn't work. will this randomizing one be any different?
<ChrisDruif> Owkay...I'll have a looksy myself....is it locked atm?
<ikt> just trying something, seems like you need a stepping stone header
<pumba_> stlsaint! do you know anything better than burg to have a graphic boot interface?
<ikt> = = then == == then === ===
<stlsaint> pumba_: grub
<ChrisDruif> Yeah, that would be it O:-)
<ChrisDruif> It shows header level :)
<pumba_> it still doesnt work :( I have even installed the burg manager and installed burg from there
<pumba_> all okay! but when i boot, still grub! :(
<pumba_> i dont know anymore what to do
<ikt> ty :)
<ChrisDruif> You've restored grub pumba_? :)
<egossett> hi
<ChrisDruif> Hai egossett :)
<egossett> hi
<egossett> just signed in to read along for a bit
<pumba_> chris :(
<pumba_> I have tried everything!
<pumba_> even the most simple install
<pumba_> by installing burg-manager 1.10
<pumba_> and install burg automatically from there!
<pumba_> it says all okay, but at boot i always have burg!
<ChrisDruif> grub you mean...
<pumba_> yes
<pumba_> grub!
<pumba_> or grub2...
<pumba_> i dont even know!
<pumba_> maybe the problem is that i'm installing burg
<pumba_> over grub2 of ubuntu 10.10?
<ChrisDruif> Yeah....same for me.....does the same....looks the same atleast :P
<pumba_> chris, is grub2 themeable??
<ChrisDruif> I've got burg installed on a ubuntu 10.10 install...
<ChrisDruif> I've heard you can change the background and colors of grub :)
<pumba_> I want icons
<pumba_> i want a cute icon for ubuntu and a cute one for windows
<pumba_> thats all
<pumba_> since i cannot manage to install this burg i might do it for grub2
<egossett>  I will check in lateer here just to ssee what is going on. I might learn some things.
<kristian-aalborg> pumba_: look at burg
<kristian-aalborg> I've not tried it, though
<kristian-aalborg> ah sorry, missed your last messages
<ChrisDruif> He's got troubles installing it kristian-aalborg :)
<pumba_> maybe I have found a solution...
<pumba_> forget about burg!
<pumba_> it seems that even this grub 2 is themeable
<pumba_> i'm downloading from the software center a collection of grub2 splash images...
<pumba_> lets see............
<kristian-aalborg> pumba_: you can set the images yourself
<pumba_> i downloaded that package
<pumba_> and installed...
<pumba_> but where is it?
<pumba_> in application there isnt anything new
<pumba_> nothing, i rebooted and still that console :/
<pumba_> kristian what do I have to do to put a splash image for grub? :(
<head_victim> pumba_: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20and%20Theming I"ve never done it myself but it should work
<pumba_> ohh...
<pumba_> but its just a background? :(
<pumba_> no i didn't mean that then.............
<pumba_> maybe I will just install ubuntu 9!
<pumba_> probably it works well!
<head_victim> pumba_: sorry I must have misunderstood you
<pumba_> no
<pumba_> i am the one to misunderstand
<pumba_> i thought that I could change also icons for the os choice
<pumba_> but we can do that only by installing burg
<pumba_> and in my configuration i cant.
<head_victim> pumba_: ah ok
<Red-Raven> hey.
<head_victim> Good morning
<Red-Raven> Morning.
<Red-Raven> wait, whaere are you?
<Red-Raven> where*
<head_victim> Australia :)
<Red-Raven> its 5 P.M here. im in Florida, U.S.A.
<head_victim> Ah well hello from down under
<overdrank> good day
<overdrank> :)
<Red-Raven> cool. is it cold there?
<head_victim> It's 8am and already 24 degrees
<Red-Raven> wow. that sucks.
<Red-Raven> it gets that cold in FL but it never stays bellow 32 during the day.
<head_victim> Oh that's celcius
<Red-Raven> oh ok.
<Red-Raven> that makes sense. wich we used metric. "standard" is just stupid.
<Red-Raven> im doing what should never be done: knowingly putting a virus-infested pin drive into a windows computer. im trying to remove it with Microsoft security essentials.
<ChrisDruif> head_victim: C?
<ChrisDruif> OW...sorry..
<ChrisDruif> Only saw 24 degrees....
<ChrisDruif> Dumb C and F :P
<ChrisDruif> Use K :D
<Red-Raven> F stand  for FAIL
<ChrisDruif> C for Crash
<Red-Raven> k = potasium/
<Red-Raven> ?*
<ChrisDruif> Or Catastrophe :P
<ChrisDruif> Nope...Kelvin :D
<Red-Raven> ik.
<head_victim> Heh
<head_victim> If it was 24 K I'd be a bit worried
<ChrisDruif> Indeed...
<head_victim> And probably typing a LOT slower
<ChrisDruif> Indeed...
<ChrisDruif> Would be -249 C ;)
<head_victim> I'd probably need a coat on at least
<ChrisDruif> Yeah...prolly (A)
<PCChris> I receive the error "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: " when trying to suspend my laptop.  Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, Dell Studio 1747
<PCChris> same output with pmi action suspend, pm-suspend, dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.Hal" /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Suspend int32:0, and dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<PCChris> and the regular suspend doesn't work, either.  They all result in kind of a flashing screen white screen and then it returns me to the desktop
<PCChris> *flashing white screen
<ChrisDruif> Sorry, I can't help you PCChris :)
<PCChris> ..anyone have any ideas?
<PCChris> I receive the error "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: " when trying to suspend my laptop.  Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, Dell Studio 1747
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-09
<pleia2> you'll have to determine your own security strategy, but typically wordpress would only need to write to a few specific directories, so you just want to change the ownership of those directories (not all of /var/www/)
<benonsoftware> Ok
<pleia2> so determine where wordpress needs to write to, then "chgrp -R www-data directory/" and "chmod g+w directory"
<pleia2> well "chmod -R g+w directory/"
<benonsoftware> Thank you pleia2
<pleia2> a lot of people do give www-data access to their whole /var/www, but that's terrible :( if you forget to upgrade wordpress and it gets hacked with the bad guy able to use the www-data user they can now delete everything :(
<pleia2> you want to make sure they can delete as little as possible, so give www-data only permission where it absolutely needs it, and make sure to keep good backups
<benonsoftware> Ok :P
<benonsoftware> Wordpress is asking me for my FTP details, is there a step-by-step guide on setting up a FTP server
<jalcine> What's the format of videos that are typically television episodes?
<jalcine> mkv? avi? mp4?
<jalcine> Dare I say ogv? :P
<philipballew> avi
<Culiforge> hey all, I'm running 10.04 and have not customized the gui at all (that I'm aware of :). I have this issue wherein I mouse over the ubuntu icon in the upper left corner on the taskbar and a selector/chooser of the four desktop/workspace areas is presented. It's quite annoying and I'd like to turn it off.
<jalcine> philipballew: Well, I want to keep the meta-data in a nice, fancy fashion. Something like Windows Media Center, you know?
<jalcine> I've noticed there isn't such a setup for Ubuntu, perhaps to due to its friendliness with encrypted, DRM-protected discs.
<JCZING> Hello. I am building a TeamSpeak 3 Server on 10.04. I am trying to figure out how to have my server automatically execute the a file on startup. If I need to restart my server, I don't want to go into the console to enter the startup command every time I do. The exact file is in this location: /home/ts3user/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64/ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh
<benonsoftware> JCZING: I'm not sure how to do it but maybe a cronjob?
<coalwater> benonsoftware: @restart for crontab, but he's gone lol
<benonsoftware> :P
<s-fox> Hello.
<hobgoblin> o/
<coalwater> hobgoblin: \o lol
<coalwater> woops wrong channel lol
<voidmain_> Is there a way to find out from the terminal whether a partition is mounted or now?
<Unit193> Type   mount
<geirha> I usually run  df -h  for that
<voidmain_> Unit193: mount tells a bunch of things but I don't know what it says
<Unit193> That basically works too
<voidmain_> geirha: I never realized df -h did that... ! mmmm ok
<voidmain_> ok thank you Unit193 and geirha
<Unit193> Sure, have a nice evening!
<voidmain_> you too...
<voidmain_> by the way, yesterday, somebody wanted to connect to my computer. Is there a way to report that to an op here on irc or at ubuntu to protect future people possible attacks?
<Unit193> In this channel?
<voidmain_> no != Unit193
<voidmain_> it was on #ubuntu
<Unit193> Ah, I suppose best place to ask would be #ubuntu-ops
<voidmain_> ah ok, that's a good idea... thanks Unit193
<Unit193> You are welcome
<ubuntu1> hi, I am trying to kill a PID.. I did ps -ax | grep testdisk   3 process came up and I killed each and everyone of them using kill -9 yet the program is still running! Am I forgetting anything at all?
<geirha> Ouch, don't use kill -9
<ubuntu1> oh no?
<ubuntu1> somebody told me to do that!
<ubuntu1> gosh! I keep doing bad stuff!!!!
<geirha> Use  kill 1234 2345   to kill the processes with pids 1234 and 2345. The -9 option should "never" be used.
<ubuntu1> shit shit shit!!!!
<ubuntu1> I keep destroying my data!~~~
<ubuntu1> I like linux but gosh...
<geirha> You probably didn't destroy any data
<ubuntu1> I hope so...
<ubuntu1> I was running photorec's testdisk and there was no button to exit out!!!!
<ubuntu1> I hope I didn't make a bigger mistake than I already had
<ubuntu1> In the last 3 months I destroyed data over 6 to 7 times.. I'm depressed maybe that's why but gosh.. my memory span is very little
<geirha> It's just that  kill 1234  tells the process to please terminate, giving the process time to clean up before it exits.  kill -9 1234 just plain kills it, possibly leaving temporary files around, configfiles it was writing to may be corrupted etc
<ubuntu1> I'm a danger but also unlucky
<ubuntu1> ah shit!!!!
<ubuntu1> Well! that's my freakin typical luck for you
<ubuntu1> I would have been better off to press ctrl z
<ubuntu1> to get out
<Unit193> ubuntu1: Try to keep it family friendly though :)
<geirha> I can't say I've seen ps -ax before. I can't be bothered checking the manual about what that actually outputs. The usual options for ps is either   ps aux  or  ps -ef
<Unit193> htop is a handy ncurses interface too, F3 to search
<ubuntu1> no but it's deconcerting!
<ubuntu1> htop Unit193
<geirha> But, If you run   ps -ef | grep testdisk  look at the output and pick out pids of processes you want to kill, and run kill command with those pids, they should disappear
<ubuntu1> Well thanks for telling me but it's a little bit too late
<ubuntu1> I hope nothing happened... at least! I had checked and the drive hadn't been mounted
<ubuntu1> if that makes  a difference
<geirha> I think I scared him off :(
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-10
<deper29> hey guys, having trouble installing MATLAB on my machine. I mounted my iso, and when I try to run the installer I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/798855/ I verified that I /tmp is writable, any suggestions??
<geirha> I believe the cp error at the start is the real problem.
<deper29> any suggestions how to fix that?
<geirha> Not without investigating further.
<geirha> file /media/MathWorks_R14_1/install*
<geirha> ^ What does that output?
<deper29> POSIX shell script text executable
<geirha> Only one line, right?
<deper29> you bet
<geirha> Ok, so it's a shell script. Commertial installer scripts are notoriously crappy
<deper29> lol
<geirha> by my experience anyway
<deper29> is this issue out of your experience?
<geirha> I'd have to look at that script to help you any further, but that may break some licensing :/
<geirha> Actually, I have installed Matlab before, in Ubuntu. Years ago now, but I remember that I had to hack around the installer script to get it installed.
<deper29> it's pirated...arrrr
<deper29> should I paste?
<geirha> Now why did you have to go about saying that? This is an official Ubuntu channel. We can't help you with pirated software.
<duanedesign> hello Chester
<duanedesign> Chester: If you open a Terminal and run the following command what does it say?   lspci | grep Ethernet
<duanedesign> Chester: you can also unplug the ethernet, then plug the cable back in.  In the top panel to the left of the time and volume is the network menu. Make sure 'Enable Networking' is selected (has a checkmark next to it).
<duanedesign> then open the Terminal and run the command --   cat /var/log/syslog
<TheMountain> Hello
<Unit193> duanedesign: He's gone (In case you didn't see)
<duanedesign> Unit193: thanks :)
<AJH101> hi - i know there are supposed to be no silly questions but... how do i show my wastebasket on my desktop?! Thanks
<nothingspecial> Hi AJH101 are you using the latest ubuntu 11.10
<AJH101> hello yes i am
<nothingspecial> hmmm, not sure if you can...... yet. It is in the side bar  though. Or there may be a setting in the dconf-editor.
<AJH101> but if i am not using unity?!
<nothingspecial> What are you using?
<fr33r1d3> AJH101: install myUnity, and you can choose what icons to show on deskop.
<AJH101> where else could i find it, even if i can not place on desktop
<nothingspecial> gnome-shell?
<AJH101> myunity?
<nothingspecial> ahh over to fr33r1d3
<AJH101> you have lost me sorry
<nothingspecial> if you are not using unity what are you using?
<fr33r1d3> AJH101: http://maketecheasier.com/tweak-ubuntu-unity-desktop-with-myunity/2011/12/22
<AJH101> ah yes i think i log in with the trad gnome shell
<AJH101> will check link now ta
<AJH101> ok am running that now - d i now need to log out and log back in with unity?
<AJH101> do
<AJH101> hi cannot delete certain items from Trash - is there a simple workaround?
<nothingspecial> hi, what items?
<fr33r1d3> Have you got the trashbasket on the desktop now?
<AJH101> folders and files!
<AJH101> yes thanks
<AJH101> decided to go for it and finally get around to using 2d unity (eek)
<AJH101> thanks for previous help - has certainly cleared some space - cannot get rid of some tho!
<nothingspecial> AJH101, Is there an error? Do you own the files?
<AJH101> i certainly should own them!
<AJH101> message just says cannot delete
<nothingspecial> AJH101, what happens if you open a terminal and type
<nothingspecial> rm -ri .local/share/Trash/files/*
<AJH101> hmm - no such file or directory
<nothingspecial> you sure you typed it right?
<nothingspecial> with a . at the beginning
<AJH101> .local? yes
<AJH101> copied and pasted
<nothingspecial> Then you have nothing in your trash
<AJH101> curious
<AJH101> it is telling me i have 8Gb there!
<Snicksie> multiple trashes maybe?
<AJH101> i can see the files and folders
<geirha> On a different filesystem then
<AJH101> i am running dual boot
<AJH101> is that relevant?
<geirha> No
<AJH101> but there is nothing in that trash
<nothingspecial> ls -a  .local/share/Trash/files
<nothingspecial> do you have hidden folders in there
<geirha> You have something mounted? in /media?
<geirha> If so, look for e.g. /media/WINDOWS/.Trash*   If your windows partition is mounted at /media/WINDOWS
<AJH101> hmm nothing listed except
<AJH101> . ..
<AJH101> aha! unplugged a usb HD and my trash is empty!
<AJH101> thanks for your help everyone
<geirha> Your USB HD is full of trash then ;P
<AJH101> perhaps! lol
<nothingspecial> :)
<AJH101> there is nothing called trash on the drive however, sfaik
<nothingspecial> will be hidden
<AJH101> ok will have a look thanks
<geirha> ctrl+h to toggle showing hidden files in nautilus
<AJH101> yes got them thanks
<AJH101> now how do i delete?! (sorry)
<AJH101> it seems i do not have permission
<nothingspecial> gksudo nautilus
<geirha> What filesystem does your USB hd have?
<nothingspecial> in a terminal then you can delete them, but be careful, you can delete anything
<AJH101> hmm will not allow me to change permissions or delete
<geirha> df -h  # find the device name for the usb filesystem, e.g. /dev/sdc1
<geirha> Then   sudo blkid /dev/sdc1
<geirha> What filesystem?
<geirha> or rather what does TYPE= say
<AJH101> sorry brb
<kaddouri> hi, i have installed ubuntu 10 and the updates, but when i go to softwarecenter, i can't find any apps
<holstein> kaddouri: ubuntu 10.04?
<holstein> 10.10 is end of life as far as i know
<holstein> you'll want 10.04 or 11.10
<kaddouri> 11.04
<kaddouri> it gives me
<holstein> kaddouri: you might want to consider uprgrading to 11.10
<holstein> not that that is your issue
<kaddouri> i can't upgrade, because my pc won't support
<holstein> close the software center, and the upgrade manger, and synaptic or anything else that would be managing package
<ts2> holstein: 10.04 is LTS, so supported until 2013
<holstein> open a terminal and run..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> ts2: ?... did you mean to aim that at kaddouri ?
<holstein> *10.10 is EOL, AFIAK
<hobgoblin> it is
<kaddouri> i will run the terminal and see
<hobgoblin> oh no - April 2012 holstein
<ts2> holstein: I did mean to send it to you, but the combination of numbers and the alignment made me read it wrong ;)
<holstein> hobgoblin: i knew it was close
<hobgoblin> :)
<holstein> anyways... kaddouri is not having an issue choosing a distro... although i would run 10.04 over 11.04
<hobgoblin> kaddouri: just so you know in April the version you have installed will be End of Life
<Unit193> PC won't support it, would this "it" be Unity 3D?
<Unit193> He said he has Natty/11.04
<hobgoblin> 11.04 is the available update Unit193
<kaddouri> i did what you told me hob, but no changes
<holstein> kaddouri: what are you expecting?.. what are you wanting to install?
<kaddouri> in softwarecenter i can't find apps
<holstein> kaddouri: lets start with what you want to install... you can always use the commandline or synaptic
<holstein> kaddouri: 11.04 's implementation of the software center was an early one
<holstein> could be that you are just getting used to using it
<kaddouri> google chrome
<holstein> kaddouri: chrome will not be there
<holstein> chromium will be there
<kaddouri> i know it is the chromium
<Unit193> Chromium-browser, not the game ;)
<kaddouri> yes
<kaddouri> hahah
<holstein> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/install-google-chrome-ubuntu-11-4-natty-narwhal/ for example
<holstein> kaddouri: ^
<kaddouri> i want the softwarecenter to work normal
<holstein> kaddouri: i would like that for you too... but one suggestion is to upgrade to a newer version, and that is not an option for you
<holstein> but searching for software that is not available in the software center will not work
<kaddouri> how can i upgrade
<kaddouri> i will give it a try
<kaddouri> ?
<hobgoblin> probably quicker to just reinstall with a newer version
<kaddouri> ok, than i will do it like that
<kaddouri> thanks for the information
<kaddouri> see ya all laterzzzz
<holstein> yeah... that would be , and was my first suggestion, though i read that you cant use the newer versions
<holstein> and im looking for a PPA for the software center
<kaddouri> have a nice day further
<holstein> kaddouri: good luck
<kaddouri> bye
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha oukou
<MrChrisDruif> I've got an issue with wiki.ubuntu.com ....is anyone around to help with that?
<benonsoftware> MrChrisDruif: What problem
<benonsoftware> ?
<escott> MrChrisDruif, i wont back you up in a fight with the wiki, but if its something else just ask
<MrChrisDruif> A new user on can't seem to edit my Testimonial page
<benonsoftware> Are they logged in?
<MrChrisDruif> And it's editable, hobgoblin can confirm this
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, logged in
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-11
<AJH101> hi i am trying to delete the contents of the hidden trash file on a ntfs external hd. Any ideas? No luck so far!
<Snicksie> AJH101, doesnt it work when you just open the 'regular' trash and choose 'empty trash' there?
<AJH101> no - and when i disconnect the hd the trash can is empty
<AJH101> there is about 8Gb to clear!
<philipballew> AJH101, cd into the directory and rm -rf the directory the trash is in
<geirha> Is it mounted by gnome, or do you have an entry for it in /etc/fstab?
<s-fox> Hello.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello s-fox
<s-fox> Hello IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> How are you? How is work going?
<s-fox> My health is fine thank you.
<s-fox> Work is steady.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Great
<Culiforge> ubuntu 10.04. when I run lsdvd -a I get buffer i/o error on device sr0. is that a hardware problem or is something not installed right?
<bobweaver> Hello there is there anyone herre that could talk to me about some quesions that I have with servers? the first being how the /ect/hosts   works also how apache makes new sites ?
<bobweaver> is apache a scripting lang in its self ?
<holstein> bobweaver: this is actually not a bad start http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_(file)
<bobweaver> thanks holstein
<holstein> from what i understand, and have experienced and used, you can use host names instead of IP's, and thats one way to do it... or a local DNS server, like the one that just works for me with ddwrt
<holstein> note "the hosts file represents an attack vector for malicious software"
<bobweaver> cool firmware rocks for routers
<bobweaver> my isp uses mac address filtering
<bobweaver> cant useddwrt
<holstein> if i can access that file, i could redirect your traffic maliciously... route you somewhere else
<bobweaver> holstein: I see
<holstein> bobweaver: your isp must have given you a router already
<bobweaver> yes sir
<bobweaver> sir ?>
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> so if I want sites like site1.com site2.com ect
<holstein> you could step down to them providing you only a modem, then use the router of your choice, or not
<bobweaver> I mod /ect/hosts and 127.0.0.1   site1.com   ect ?
<holstein> i have blocked facebook on a permachine basis using the hosts file
<bobweaver> holstein: this is whgat I have 4 servers and a ipcop box
<bobweaver> what *
<bobweaver> the networks being filtered
<bobweaver> wirelesss (blue) servers (orange)  home (green )
<holstein> bobweaver: if you server is host name B0B (you@B0B) and its at 192.168.0.99... you can have it redirect so locally you can refer to it as B0B instead of 192.168.0.99
<bobweaver> Wow that is what I wanted to hear !!
<holstein> you can run a local DNS server
<bobweaver> make one of the 4 into a dns server ?
<holstein> bobweaver: its your network... depends on your needs
<holstein> i typically have no trouble refering to IP's locally either
<bobweaver> holstein:  I am trying to train my self as I am real poor and can not afford school again
<bobweaver> so thanks for your help
<bobweaver> I would like to get into the lamp feild
<holstein> bobweaver: i say, set up some test scanarios then.. maybe virtualize the whole scenario in virtualbox... you can save snapshots, break it... fix it, reset.. whatever
<bobweaver> holstein:  yes that is a great idea
<holstein> also, check out the turnkey appliances.. i found them very educational, and easy to run live... http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<bobweaver> as of now I have been using how to make a perfect server from howtoforge works but I am not learning why I am installing apache
<bobweaver> thanks for the link
<holstein> i found for my needs, i really dont need any of it... i would get by with an ftp server... but i use apache to host files for folks that connecting to an ftp site would freak out
<bobweaver> so after thinking about what you just said about "my needs " I want one server to be for crontabs rsync (local home computers and random stuff)      and too for hosting sites  one for a dns server
<holstein> i built a drupal instance on an old PPC machine just to see it all work
<bobweaver> I was thinking gnuPanel for the too site hosters
<bobweaver> hoster lol
<bobweaver> with sqril and nygix
<bobweaver> but I have to rap my head around dns and how to make that all work
<holstein> a good general rule that i agree with.. less is more... if you dont need a panel, dont install one.. if you dont need mysql.. etc... no reason to introduce points of failure or security issues
<bobweaver> that and also permissions of var/www       ^^^ you are right about "extra things "
<holstein> i say, run it live, and local.. test for yourself... see what can be exploited and why
<bobweaver> time too look at openvas ?
<bobweaver> w3af
<holstein> also, asking professionals, or listening to things like the techsnap poscast
<holstein> podcast*
<bobweaver> It is all just files right ? that call to each other ?
<holstein> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/techsnap/
<bobweaver> are mods in apache linkke in ubutnu ? like they are drivers ?
<bobweaver> That is awsome !!! thanks
<bobweaver> the link ^^
<holstein> havent used openvas
<bobweaver> it works umm last time I use openvas and nessus  nessus find 7 openvaas 5
<bobweaver> so the host name that I name my server. where can I find info on whgat that effects ?
<bobweaver> like you where talking about the how to make local name insead of local ip
<holstein> you chose hostname at install... you open a terminal and it will say.. you@whatever
<goddard> hey
<benonsoftware> Hi
<MTL3> Hello
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-12
<Goodguy69> Hi all, just wanted to say Hi.
<Goodguy69> I am running Lucid10.04 on my pc and really don't like the newer version with the Ubuntu One theme. How long can I stay with Lucid before I have no option to upgrade?
<holstein> Goodguy69: you will be offered to upgrade to 12.04, and should be offered 12.10
<Unit193> Can't jump from 10.04 to 12.10 though
<holstein> not sure how much past that... the repos should be off by the time 13.04 is out, but 10.04 server is supported for 5 years
<holstein> yeah, ^^ thats true.. you can only jump LTS to LTS
<Unit193> Or LTS to next "beta" ;)
<holstein> Unit193: you think you can go from 10.04 to 14.04?
<Goodguy69> I want to stay with 10.04?
<Unit193> Nope
<holstein> you'd have to jump to 12.04...
<holstein> Goodguy69: no reason not to stay with it really
<holstein> im still running it
<Goodguy69> Ive tried out 11.10 and hate the Ubuntu One look and desktop.
<holstein> Goodguy69: unity
<holstein> ubuntu one is the online storage service... kind of like dropbox
<Goodguy69> Sorry Unity lol.
<Unit193> holstein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-release-cycle-2.png
<holstein> Goodguy69: no worries
<holstein> Unit193: thats a nice graphic
<Goodguy69> I have used 11.10 with the gnome classic setup but a lot of features were missing?
<Unit193> Another one too http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/02_ubuntu/U_business/desktop-release-nov-2011.png (Shows you where you can upgrade)
<holstein> Goodguy69: its a different UI... ubuntu is doing what it always has... supply the latest version of gnome
<holstein> just gnome is not default any longer, and gnome3 is not like gnome2
<Goodguy69> How is it different?
<holstein> Goodguy69: if you have a chance, check out xubuntu
<holstein> most are finding XFCE to be quite gnome like
<holstein> Goodguy69: gnome3?... gnome3 is a lot like unity actually
<Unit193> Kubuntu is also another option
<holstein> yup... lubuntu... all kinds of desktop options really
<Goodguy69> Whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<holstein> Goodguy69: the way the desktop looks/feels basically
<holstein> kubuntu uses KDE
<holstein> ubuntu use to use gnome, now they use unity
<holstein> lubuntu uses LXDE
<Goodguy69> Sorry for asking dumb questions, but im starting to really like linux. And don't wan't to go back to Windows.
<holstein> xubuntu uses XFCE which is very much like gnome2, the one you are missing
<holstein> Goodguy69: right
<holstein> there are options
<holstein> Goodguy69: there are gnome2 forks, and gnome3 forks... but i suggest trying xubuntu... thats arguably the most like 10.04 was
<Goodguy69> Thanks Holstein I will look into Kubuntu.
<holstein> Goodguy69: xubuntu
<holstein> kubuntu is great too... and look at it, but its not much like gnome2
<Goodguy69> Xubuntu.
<holstein> you might really like it though
<holstein> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<holstein> same deal... just download the image, burn it to a CD, and try it live first
<holstein> see if you like it :)
<Goodguy69> I have been using 10.04 for the past few weeks and like it, so will try out your suggestion.
<holstein> Goodguy69: im using 10.04 most places too
<Unit193> http://www.kubuntu.org/ if you don't like the other one
<Goodguy69> Thanks for the links guys.
<nixnine> hey guys, is there a terminal command to see if my comp is bluetooth enabled?
<holstein> hciconfig ?
<holstein> i dont have anything around to test it on :/
<holstein> nixnine: check out http://hanishkvc.wordpress.com/2007/05/16/short-and-simple-commandline-bluetooth-in-any-new-linux-distros/ and let me know if thats not enough for you
<AJH101> Hi - i was running Ubuntu under Windoze (via Wubi) but have now set up a dual boot system. Although I have uninstalled Wubi I am still given the choice to run this when booting. How do I amend this please?
<Snicksie> hm, I guess you should change that in your windows bootloader
<AJH101> Where would i find that?!
<Snicksie> maybe this helps you AJH101 http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289022
<AJH101> :-)
<AJH101> This is good thanks but under 'system startup' there is nothing indicating 'edit'
<AJH101> !
<AJH101> apparently there is no boot.ini in vista - eek
<AJH101> hello - how do change whatever passes for a boot.ini file in Vista please?
<fr33r1d3> AJH101: Have you tested using BCDEDIT? http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2014/vista_using_bcdedit_boot_up_options_dual_boot_xp_prof/
<coalwater> there's an option for that in some gui, hold on gonna remember the name lol
<zeroseven0183> AJH101, check out this page. The last part might help you http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-safely-uninstall-ubuntu-in-windows-dual-boot-environment/
<fr33r1d3> You can change boot.ini from MSCONFIG too.
<coalwater> in cmd write 'msconfig'
<coalwater> yea
<fr33r1d3> reading thoughts
<AJH101> hello - i was running ubuntu via wubi (within Vista) but have now set up dual boot. Although I have uninstalled wubi i am still offered the option to boot into ubuntu. I understand i need to edit boot.ini but this does not exist within vista. (I only need it for some online poker rooms). Any ideas?
<IAmNotThatGuy> AJH101: According to http://tinyurl.com/7y83qrs , you can use Bcdedit command to edit settings
<coalwater> AJH101: you have the windows boot loader right? fr33r1d3 and i suggested editing thru msconfig, i didn't check if u were gone or still there
<Snicksie> AJH101, http://paste.ubuntu.com/801680/ << thats what they said while you were gone :)
<AJH101> Thanks IAmNotThatGuy but I am trying to edit the file. Snicksie i will check the link thanks
<IAmNotThatGuy> I believe there is no boot.ini file in Vista
<AJH101> indeed! i will now reboot and try msconfig - ttfn!
<coalwater> hm, why reboot
<coalwater> test the change ?
<nlsthzn_> the only person that knows isn't here right now ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<Snicksie> maybe because he was in ubuntu?
<fr33r1d3> IAmNotThatGuy: from a quick googling.. "the boot.ini file has been replaced with Boot
<fr33r1d3> Configuration Data (BCD)"
<IAmNotThatGuy> fr33r1d3: I have shared a tinuyurl explaining that. btw, thanks =]
<fr33r1d3> ok, maybe i should read before i type ;-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> wb AJH101
<AJH101> hello again via vista - msconfig at the ready! :-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Great =]
<AJH101> hmm - can find no mention of wubi, linux or ubuntu
<fr33r1d3> are you looking on the Boot tab?
<Snicksie> http://tinyurl.com/7y83qrs http://paste.ubuntu.com/801680/ are the urls if you forgot them :)
<fr33r1d3> AJH101: I think I find something that might interest you: http://www.vistabootpro.org/
<AJH101> damn - keep being disconnected for some reason - did i miss anything please?
<Snicksie> [13:38]  <Snicksie> http://tinyurl.com/7y83qrs http://paste.ubuntu.com/801680/ are the urls if you forgot them :)[13:39]  * Goodguy69 (7a3d13d4@gateway/web/freenode/ip.122.61.19.212) has quit (Ping timeout: 258 seconds)[13:39]  <fr33r1d3> AJH101: I think I find something that might interest you: http://www.vistabootpro.org/
<AJH101> got those thanks - not really answers to my issue - i can live with it i suppose.
<s-fox> Hello.
<Friedhelm> Hello world is the word;-)
<Snicksie> Bird is the word :o
<AJH101> A little knowledge is a dangerous thing. Having changed partitions using a livecd and gparted, i can no longer boot into the os chooser (bootloader). Can I recover, or do I need to use this as a lesson and reinstall everything?!
<Snicksie> AJH101, what did you do exactly? :)
<Snicksie> you can always try to fix your grub boot loader
<Snicksie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Methods_of_Reinstalling
<AJH101> ill read this thanks
<AJH101> Snicksie thanks - will be back either way :-)
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<nothingspecial> hi LadyGorey
<LadyGorey> Hello nothingspecial
 * nothingspecial is struggling to find ubuntu/mac users here
<LadyGorey> Take your time, I'm not in a huge rush
<LadyGorey> Actually brb
<nothingspecial> kay
<nothingspecial> LadyGorey, http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<LadyGorey> This would be easy if I had access to a Mac, but I don't right now
<holstein> LadyGorey: this is easy from ubuntu
<LadyGorey> Okay thanks
<holstein> you just mount the drive
<LadyGorey> I'm looking at the doc more thoroughly
<nothingspecial> thanks holstein
<LadyGorey> Still confused
<holstein> LadyGorey: do you have the drive plugged in?
<LadyGorey> Yes
<holstein> LadyGorey: do you see 'disk utility' in the menu?
<LadyGorey> Yeah I got it open
<holstein> LadyGorey: do you see the hard drive in question mentioned there?
<LadyGorey> Yes
<holstein> LadyGorey: that is great!
<LadyGorey> My guess next is edit partition?
<LadyGorey> Or...?
<holstein> LadyGorey: nope
<LadyGorey> No dice. Okay, what's next?
<holstein> LadyGorey: just sit tight!
<LadyGorey> Ok!
 * LadyGorey sits
<holstein> i would literally just open the file manager and see if its there
<holstein> and click on it
<holstein> or right click and mount it
<LadyGorey> Uh... hold on
<LadyGorey> When I right click in Disk Utility, nothing happens, when I right click in a general folder on my hard drive, the options are very limited
<Snicksie> LadyGorey, have a sec... i'm going to read your story, got a mac myself ;)
<LadyGorey> :)
<Snicksie> okay
<holstein> yup... im going to hand this off to our resident mac professional LadyGorey :)
<holstein> Snicksie: thanks :)
<LadyGorey> Thanks for helping holstein
<Snicksie> so you're on ubuntu, installed on a mac (how did you do this? with boot camp and rEFIt or ...? is it a 'new'(intel-based) mac or an old one?)
<LadyGorey> Nope...
<holstein> its another box
<holstein> AFAIK..
<LadyGorey> I had a Mac, the harddrive is installed for Mac. The mac died
<Snicksie> okay
<LadyGorey> I'm currently running Ubuntu on a PC
<LadyGorey> I can see the hard drive on here but it's read-only and I want to be able to move stuff to and from it like I did on my Mac, but I don't want to reformat it because I have about 100+GB of data on it
<Snicksie> well, okay... :p
<LadyGorey> It's complicated I know
<Snicksie> well, I see... thats why I never had a problem... I always only needed to read :p
<LadyGorey> Wish I could say the same!
<LadyGorey> What would happen if I changed the partition?
<nothingspecial> you would loose your data
<LadyGorey> Same with formatting, I assume?
<nothingspecial> what do you mean by change?
<LadyGorey> Well there's an edit partition option under disk utility
<nothingspecial> no no no
<LadyGorey> I'm not clicking anything, was just curious
<nothingspecial> that is for deleting, resizing, formatting etc
<LadyGorey> ok
<LadyGorey> It says I can unmount it
<nothingspecial> Maybe you should try  #mac ##mac or ##apple as well
<LadyGorey> Okay
<nothingspecial> stick here though, someone might pop up
<LadyGorey> I'm in both now
<nothingspecial> I'll be back later
<nothingspecial> :)
<LadyGorey> Thanks for helpign
<LadyGorey> helping**
<LadyGorey> I think I found a solution... thanks everyone
<AJH101> geirha: sorry for the delay in coming back to you. I tried the first option to reinstall grub in the link you gave me but no joy!
<geirha> So long in fact that I don't remember giving you any links regarding grub
<AJH101> lol sorry - life getting in the way
<geirha> Looking through the backlog, I think you meant Snicksie
<AJH101> perhaps it is incorrect to call it grub - bootloader?
<AJH101> o sorry
<Snicksie> ah, grub :)
<Snicksie> yeah
<geirha> grub is the bootloader ubuntu uses, so either term is correct. One is just more specific than the other.
<AJH101> snicksie: can you help please?
<Snicksie> !grub2
<ubot2`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<AJH101> ubot2: Thanks!
<Snicksie> ubot is our mighty bot :p
<Snicksie> AJH101, so the current situation is ...? :)
<Snicksie> do you have grub or the windows bootloader or none?
<urlin2u> AJH101, you ever use the bootscript?
<urlin2u> AJH101, run this and pastebin the results.txt it will cut down the 20 questions. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-13
<brock_f> Hi, I'm having some problems getting my airport extreme card to work in my iBook - can anyone help out with it?
<brock_f> I installed the b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer packages but 'additional drivers' says it can't detect any proprietary drivers...
<holstein> brock_f: open a terminal
<holstein> run lspci
<holstein> see if you see the device mentioned in the list
<brock_f> BCM4318
<holstein> see if you have any way to disable the device via hardware... shortcut keys or a switch
<holstein> i typically just install firmware-b43-installer and it 'just works'
<holstein> have you rebooted?
<holstein> you might need to...
<brock_f> oh, man, it actually just started working...
<holstein> cool !
<holstein> enjoy :)
<brock_f> haha, thanks :)
<deper29> hey guys, I ran PATH=~/bin:$PATH but I don't want that in my path, can I undo what I did?
<Snicksie> good question deper29 :) should be easy, but let me think ^^
<deper29> thanks :)
<Unit193> Simple, close out that terminal and open a new one
<Snicksie> hm, true Unit193 ><
<deper29> that simple?
<Unit193> Unless you added it to your profile or bashrc, and you'd have to edit files for that
<deper29> gotcha
<deper29> thanks :)
 * Unit193 says Snicksie did all the work, and passes it off to her
<Snicksie> combination Unit193 :o
<deper29> the .bashrc file being in my home directory, right?
<deper29> what would I be editing in there out of curiosity?
 * Snicksie thinks ^^
<Snicksie> aliases
<deper29> that's starting to look a bit intimidating
<Unit193> In my more basic one I have   PATH=$PATH:/home/unit193/bin
<Snicksie> extra permanent variables, like gpgkey, debfullname, debemail (thats useful for developing, they use that variables for changelogs, so you don't need to change everything yourself
<Unit193> It's not hard really, just have to give it time
<deper29> I might have to look into this a bit, see what I can't do
<deper29> thanks for the help again, Unit193 and Snicksie :)
<Unit193> Make sure to make a backup
<Unit193> And sure
<deper29> yeah, i learned the hard way many times ;)
<deper29> have a good night!
<JonathanRW> anyone around ? :-)
<nothingspecial> what's up?
<JonathanRW> the question.  if i setup a kerrighed cluster, would i be able to setup apache and mysql on it and have it be able to use the cpu and memory on each node as if its one big smp machine? can ya point me in the right direction to get the question answerd?
<nothingspecial> Try #ubuntu-server and/or http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339
<nothingspecial> JonathanD, ^^
<JonathanRW> thanks
<s-fox> Hello.
<Unit193> Good evening
<s-fox> Good day Unit193
<eyadof> hi ! i have a rar file with a password is there a way to unzip it from terminal ?
<fr33r1d3> eyadof: get the password.
<eyadof> i have it
<eyadof> i want to unzip it
<eyadof> automatically
<Snicksie> eyadof, should be possible afaik
<Snicksie> lemme see
<ts2> unrar should do that for you
<Snicksie> do you have the 'unrar' package?
<Snicksie> -p is the password switch
<Snicksie> http://linux.die.net/man/1/unrar
 * ts2 informs you of http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Snicksie> ah, even better :)
<eyadof> Snicksie: it's ask me the password i want to be auto , is there any way ?
<ts2> it shouldn't ask you for the password if you use the -p option
<ts2> like "unrar e -pMyPassword somefile.rar"
<eyadof> ah ok there isn't a space between -p and the password
<eyadof> its work now
<eyadof> thanks all
<ts2> yeah, it's an odd command like that
<FischerFritz> I want to boot my macbook into ubuntu 11.10 from an usb drive. I managed to get the iso right, but it wouldn't boot. Has anybody done this successfully without installing rEFIt?
<Snicksie> FischerFritz, I used rEFIt, but it seems to be possible without
<Snicksie> lemme take a look
<Snicksie> if im correct, you should be able to choose whatever device you want to boot from with the 'option' key
<Snicksie> http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1948
<FischerFritz> the problem i am encountering is that it I only have the option to boot from the internal drive and the recovery drive, but the usb image is not listed
<FischerFritz> I format the USB drive as fat-32 (master boot record), so it should do, or not?
<geirha> You apparently need a specific partition table, GUID
<geirha> According to the page Snicksie linked to
<Snicksie> yeah, they want a GPT-table... don't know exactly how to do that tbh... :p
<geirha> GNU parted should be ablo to change the partition table to that, but I doubt the current partitions will survive it.
<FischerFritz> but in the article it is stated that this is for booting OSX, elsewhere I thought I read something about formatting the usb for ubuntu as fat-23
<FischerFritz> -32
<geirha> By default, a "PC" harddrive will have an msdos partition table. This is also the default Ubuntu will use.
<geirha> It appears Mac doesn't support booting from a drive with msdos paritition table.
<FischerFritz> but rEFit does the job?
<FischerFritz> ok, will give it a go, then. Thanks!
 * Snicksie likes rEFIt :)
<hobgoblin> hi haqking - long time :)
<hobgoblin> do you want some help with something :D
<haqking> hi piskie, yeah took a long xmas break from the forum and chat ;-)
<hobgoblin> always good to take one of those :)
<haqking> indeed, hope you had a good break
 * hobgoblin wondered where you'd gone 
<hobgoblin> I did thanks
<hobgoblin> haqking: you should join the team channel if you want to chat though :)
<haqking> well im never far away but been catching up on some personal projects that were overdue
<hobgoblin> :)
<haqking> which one
<hobgoblin> it's #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Unit193> :D
<haqking> ahhh im already in ubuntu-beginners
<haqking> didnt realise there was another one
<hobgoblin> but ignore Unit193 in there haqking - yea - the team one is the 'chat' one this is mainly for support
<tsime> hi guys. Does anybody know how to make 11.10 running from live-usb to auto setup a printer at startup like linux-mint does?
<holstein> tsime: ?
<holstein> i would just do an ubuntu install to the USB stick, putting grub there... and install the printer
<holstein> not sure if the mint live CD makes you a USB with persistance or what exactly you are referencing
<bodhi_zazen> did someone say persistence ?
<tsime> Thanks holstein. I have a custom live-usb made with remastersys from my desktop. I work with stick on multiple pcs and is annoying to have to setup the printer manualy. Linux-mint does it automatically at startup but is too bloated
<bodhi_zazen> tsime: an ubuntu live usb is almost exactly the same as making a mint usb
<holstein> bodhi_zazen: i almost did ;)...
<holstein> if you set up ubuntu to use the persistant space, it will
<holstein> same as mint.. i would just do a normal install
<tsime> Persistence is not an option. I want nothing wrong to happen to my working stick. It's well done configured until auto printer setup.
<holstein> tsime: you'll need to elaborate... im unclear how mint is remembering a printer config live
<holstein> if you did a remastersys of mint with the printer configured, just do that from ubuntu
<tsime> No not remember. It just finds out during startup the connected printer and it configures it with no question from me.
<holstein> tsime: maybe you are talking about different versions
<holstein> maybe look and see what version of ubuntu the verion of mint you are using is derived from
<holstein> consider trying to use that version
<tsime> I believe it has to do with system-config-printer-udev but i don't know how to set it up on ubuntu to act the same as mint
<holstein> tsime: you wont be able to, and make it persistent
<holstein> you'll need to remastersys you an ubuntu version like that
<tsime> Alll version of mint haw the feature to auto config printer
<holstein> tsime: cool
<holstein> maybe consider trimming down mint then
<tsime> I' ve already did that. I just want to have my private distro out of ubuntu-minimal iso
<holstein> nice... maybe you can remastersys you one that does what you want
<holstein> or maybe find another ubuntu based distro that is closer to what you want... peppermint OS for example
<Unit193> BodhiLinux for E17
<tsime> Thanks but if speaking of choosing something else to ubuntu then i'll stay with mint
<holstein> tsime: ok... im unclear on what the issue is?
<holstein> if you want to build your own, build it with that printer option
<tsime> With custom live-usb mint to any different pc i work the setup of the local different printers is done by mint during startup automatically. I want to know how to add this feature to my ubuntu-minimal based "distro"
<holstein> sure... go for it.. i think you could be right about the system-config-printer settings
<holstein> only one way to know for sure
<tsime> Any topics to look at...
<holstein> you might find something on a forum somewhere... i would probably just try it
<tsime> Ok thanks anyway.
<JohnnyAppleseed_> Yooooooooo.
<JohnnyAppleseed_> Nobody?
<JohnnyAppleseed_> Alright.
<JohnnyAppleseed_> That's cool.
<JohnnyAppleseed_> Lingerers....
<erik61> i love lamp
<erik61> is anyone else in beckys class?
<Jechs> Nope. Just you.
<erik61> do
<erik61> does any one wanna private chat ;-)
<Jechs> ASL
<erik61> jk
<stepnjump> I cannot see my cd rom mounted under nautilus
<stepnjump> yet I have a cd in it
<stepnjump> I even looked in fdisk -l ... nothing.. not even in /dev!
<bodhi_zazen> what sort of CD ?
<bodhi_zazen>  /media is the default location
<stepnjump> It's Quicken CD for windows. It used to work bodhi_zazen
<stepnjump> bodhi_zazen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/803582/
<stepnjump> oh /media! I thought it was in /dev!
<stepnjump> would you mind telling me how to add it to my fstab bodhi_zazen  please
<stepnjump> so next time I don't have to mount it manually?
<bodhi_zazen> It should mount automatically or via nautilus
<bodhi_zazen> If you *must* /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom auto users 0 0
<stepnjump> well it used to!
<bodhi_zazen>  /dev/cdrom could be /dev/cdrom0 or /dev/sr0
<stepnjump> I have 2 cdroms though...
<stepnjump> oh ok
<bodhi_zazen> Add 2 entries in fstab =)
<stepnjump> Well this is not good news
<stepnjump> when I go to /media/cdrom and do a ls, nothing is in there
<bodhi_zazen> is it mounted ?
<stepnjump> but I guess it's not mounted yet right?
<stepnjump> right ok... I assumed because it's in /media it was mounted
<stepnjump> let me try to mount it manually brb
<stepnjump> tnx fer your help
<stepnjump> bodhi_zazen: NAT-8:/media$ sudo mount /media/cdrom /media/cdrom1
<stepnjump> mount: /media/cdrom is not a block device
<bodhi_zazen> mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<stepnjump> mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<stepnjump> it's not even showing in fdisk -l
<bodhi_zazen> You will have to try cdrom0 , cdrom1, sr0 ...
<bodhi_zazen> Of course you might have a hardware problem
<stepnjump> of course.. but it always worked ok
<stepnjump> I might try to reboot
<bodhi_zazen> Does not mean it always will
<stepnjump> true
<stepnjump> but both!
<bodhi_zazen> CD go bad, cdrom / cables go loose
<stepnjump> at the same time?
<stepnjump> I'll try different CD
<stepnjump> thats a good idea
<stepnjump> Would that help to kick start it by putting it in my fstab bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> robably not
<stepnjump> ok
<stepnjump> Well thanks. I will try to reboot
<stepnjump> thanks for your help
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-14
<yuler> Every time I login to Maverick, I have to "metacity --replace" to get window manager working.  How do I automate it (or "why did it break")?
<hicham> hi, i want to know where i can find my downloaded apps
<urlin2u> hicham, generally in Downloads
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo tronyx
<ashickur-noor> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<hobgoblin> hi Newbster urlin2u
<urlin2u> hobgoblin, hey hows it going at the old ranch (UF)
<hobgoblin> bit of peace at the moment :)
<urlin2u> hobgoblin, cool. :D
<hobgoblin> the 50 post thing made a huge difference :)
<urlin2u> hobgoblin, less spam cool I used to report tha stuff
<urlin2u> that*
<hobgoblin> yea - much less
<hobgoblin> I would make my feeling on spam known - but this channel's logged ;)
<benonsoftware> :P
<benonsoftware> hobgoblin: -team isn't
<urlin2u> hobgoblin, I seeing the pickup of all the boot guy's a staff, they been there for awhile, good people.
<urlin2u> as*
<hobgoblin> lots of good people on staff urlin2u :) apart from forestpiskie of course lol
<urlin2u> hobgoblin, yeah that one is sketchy, lol.
<hobgoblin> tell me about it :D
<hobgoblin> or rather don't ...
<urlin2u> hobgoblin, lol we all have our moments. :D
<hobgoblin> :D
<padmick> hi
<benonsoftware> Hello padmick
<padmick> you wouldent mind helpin me would u
<benonsoftware> Whats your problem?
<benonsoftware> !ask
<ubot2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<padmick> well when i boot ubuntu i am left with a hole load of gibberish and errors and no gui
<benonsoftware> padmick: Can you pastebin the eorrs?
<padmick> well i am currently on windows so...
<padmick> i use wubi
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> Can you publish the error to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/?
<padmick> well u see i dont even get as far as login so unless i write them down and get back to u
<benonsoftware> Ok
<philipballew> benonsoftware, i wonder if he uses grub to drop to a root shell or recovery mode?
<benonsoftware> Maybe
<padmick> before i go do u know a way i can use the command line to revet any previous changes i have made to ubuntu recently cus i can bring up the terminal
<padmick> explain root shell
<padmick> i think its my own fault that it crashed
<philipballew> how long have you run anything that uses the Linux kernel?
<padmick> i ran ubuntu for half a year ish
<padmick> did u ever hear of prosheild
<padmick> cus i think that crashed it
<philipballew> no, whats that?
<padmick> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/system-secure-updated-backed-easily-proshield-linux/
<padmick> well
<padmick> i allowed it to back up my pc and it used up the memory on my partition
<padmick> benonsoftware:u there?
<benonsoftware> Yes, sorry
<padmick> what do u know about prosheild
<padmick> if anything
<benonsoftware> Never heard of it
<padmick> well i think thats the cause
<padmick> is there any way to get into my files though the command line
<padmick> cus when i go to start it up i can go ctrl+alt+f1 to bring up the terminal
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-15
<coalwater> hi :P
<coalwater> o woops, wrong channel
<dfgdfgdf> fceux problem: Every time I run the program it starts up, can play with some minor tearing, but when I exit the screen is blank...lost?
<goddard> whats a good router that will let me hook up my printer and an external drive?
<goddard> im talkin like fast wifi and stuff
<goddard> i got a linksys e3200 and i cant get the external drive working
<holstein> goddard: you'll need to elaborat on 'the external drive"
<holstein> if its a lan drive, with networking, you can configure it to work anywhere
<holstein> if you need a USB port, then you'll need to look for that funtionality, and make sure it supports linux
<goddard> holstein: that is a little to generic my friend you need to elaborat more :D
<holstein> goddard: sure
<holstein> when you say "external", more information is needed... is it USB? is it LAN? is it in a NAS box?
<bobweaver> hello there could anyone please tell me how to change the default ports on a ubuntu server for well anything but ssh in particular  thansk
<bobweaver> thanks *
<holstein> bobweaver: not ssh?
<Unit193> bobweaver: Check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bobweaver> also can I turn off all services mysql apache ssh vpn with the services stop <name>  or is it better to use sudo /etc/init.d/<name> start ?
<bobweaver> thansk Unit193
<Unit193> holstein: "Anything would help, bnut really need it for SSH" is how I read it
<holstein> i literally purge what i dont use
<bobweaver> holstein: good idea
<bobweaver> Unit193:  you got it right
<holstein> i wouldnt trust changing the port only
<Unit193> Awesome
<bobweaver> but I would still like ssh but on a different port and also can I do that with any servvice ?
<holstein> bobweaver: you can check the config files... AFAIK, you can use custom ports for all i have encountered
<Unit193> Config files, and man pages
<holstein> though, i never got freeNX to work on anything other than port 22 :/
<Unit193> Man pages have a "see also" section
<holstein> my fault though...
<bobweaver> I also read that it is good to have apache installed on a different patition. any thoughts ?
<bobweaver> partition *
<holstein> i have strict "do what makes you feel safe" rule
<holstein> i would say, the user permissions would be more important
<bobweaver> thanks holstein
<holstein> virtualizing is a nice way to isolate too assuming you can afford the overhead
<Unit193> I personally prefer cherokee, lighttpd, or something like that over apache now days
<holstein> Unit193: i need to get into lighttpd
<holstein> apache is totally overkill for me, its just what i started with, and half understand ;)
<bobweaver> I was also wondering about that holstein should I install say lubuntu then virtual box like 4 or 5 with ubuntu server on it  or is there a better way that I should go about that ?
<Unit193> holstein: I'm not sure I'd be able to help much, but I could pretend to
<holstein> hehe
<bobweaver> Unit193:  I have not looked into cherokee but have heard real good things about lighttpd
<Unit193> I use both, but on different computers for different things
<bobweaver> COol
<bobweaver> back to the virtual servers. Do you all think that I should install lubuntu (light) then install virtual box on that with like 4 ubuntu servers on that? Or is there a better way to go ?
<bobweaver> I have 8 gig ram 1 i5
<holstein> LXDE is light
<holstein> you can run virtualbox headless without X
<holstein> but i have not had a chance to play with it
<holstein> if you got the ram, just do LXDE and "get your feet wet"
<bobweaver> sweet holstein that is what I will do
 * Unit193 thought there was this "lubuntu-core" you could install........
<bobweaver> great news is great !!
<bobweaver> thanks !
<eyadof> hi , i have a problem with sound , no sound appear when i play a video , in last time i enter sound setting and put it to analog but now no thing working , any help
<holstein> eyadof: you can try install pavucontrol
<holstein> i would suggest troubleshooting with a simple audio file in a simple audio player
<eyadof> holstein: what is this ?
<holstein> eyadof: ?
<holstein> pavucontrol?
<eyadof> yes
<holstein> its a suggestion... its a pulseaudio control package
<holstein> not sure what you have "set to analog"
<eyadof> in my sound setting there is two hardware HDMI and internal audio i set the internal audio profile to be Analog stereo
<eyadof> anyway i installed pavucontrol
<eyadof> it's show me dummy output
<holstein> eyadof: OK... so that might mean your audio has crashed
<holstein> thats what i see there when it crashes
<holstein> i say, work through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<holstein> try restarting alsa
<holstein> if sound used to work, and recently stopped working try booting in using an older kernel
<eyadof> i will
<eyadof> i restart alsa nothing change
<holstein> eyadof: right on
<holstein> what from that link have you tried?
<holstein> have you tried an older kernel?
<thewrath> hello all
<holstein> have you looked for and applied all upgrades?
<thewrath> i am using fedora but can someone help me with setting up my logitech quickcam on n linux
<Unit193> Might be better off in #fedora....
<thewrath> Unit193: i am in there too
<thewrath> but I am thinking if soemone could tell me how to do it in Ubuntu I could do it in Fedora
<Unit193> It's generally not liked if you cross post, and since Ubuntu uses Unity by default and the core is different, things wouldn't be the same
<holstein> the one i had, i literally plugged it in
<thewrath> ok
 * Unit193 The Grouch
<eyadof> holstein: i tried older kernel its work untill now and my system is up to date
<eyadof> this problem appear after updating
<holstein> eyadof: ok... so i would say the kernel would be a good place to start (im unclear as to if you have tried an older one as a remedy) and also the ALSA version... also, im not sure what settings changes you have made or what, but you might want to try and reverse them
<eyadof> ok thanks for helping
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-07
<r4y> I need some help. My other computer is having trouble, but I don't want to go into detail at all right now. Instead I want to bypass having to use the ide ports, cables, hard drive to narrow down those being the possible problem from any other possible problem(s)
<r4y> Do I use this to test Ubuntu on a usb drive or is it just for installing Ubuntu?
<r4y> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<r4y> Should I ask the ubuntu channel instead?
<r4y> I asked the ubuntu channel and someone seemed to think it is for both
<r4y> bye
<alex_alex> hi2all
<alex_alex> Is there any way of changing Pulseaudio's default stream volume level? I want it so that every pulseaudio program will start with it's stream's volume set to 25% or something
<geirha> alex_alex: Late reply, but try #pulseaudio
<alex_alex> already
<alex_alex> thank  you
<blueoil22> hello
<X-Mas> Hello! Is this the german ubuntu-beginners channel?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-08
<sagitta007> hi
<sagitta007> Me needs help
<sagitta007> Hello???
<holstein> sagitta007: just ask, and if one of the volunteers can help, they will :)
<r4y> Ah, I am wondering about this setup for Ubuntu and how good the offer is. I mean it says quad core but isn't there draw backs of compatibility. My computer is having serious trouble and I also need a way to back up all my data from hard drives on IDE cables which I could try transferring through usb but will take a lot of work
<r4y> http://tinyurl.com/b7g6w92
<r4y> I taking it that that deal has the connections for the new type of hard drives that now support 500 GB to 1 TB hard drive size which my motherboard doesn't have the capability for.
<r4y> I don't know how long sata has been around but anyways I bought my motherboard in 2006
<r4y> I figure buying this setup as well as a new hard drive will be better then paying to have my current computer fixed. What do you guys think?, but quad core. I am afraid, ha ha
<mysteriousdarren> go big or go home
<r4y> I don't need serious specs since I am a very old school gamer.
<r4y> I think it is great though
<r4y> I am home, ha ha
<r4y> I meant to that like this. But I am already home, ha ha ha, wa ha ha ha
<mysteriousdarren> good thing your home then
<r4y> I will need to wait to buy anything because we are in a tight bind, but I know that is normal for most people. Everyone has their troubles. I am happy to just breath air, do yoga, drum, and so on. I can wait to upgrade to something reasonable. Perhaps the deal will still be around when  have the money, but there will always be other great deals
<r4y> well anyways, take care. I bookmarked the deal just in case, bye
<budmaester> what is best practice to format and organize partitions for Xubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> I re-booted your VPS, I could not tell what was wrong with it.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-09
<tocohead> question, want to install ubuntu 12.04 and have a 64 bit but it recomends 32bit, why and which is best?
<raub> Could anyone explain what this general protection error means: http://pastie.org/private/eejldmsp4ify74wsxpavg
<xiaoy> raub, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_protection_fault
<raub> xiaoy: so I should not assume it is a bug in glibc?
<xiaoy> why would you assume that?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-10
<Badgercorpse> hi there, im looking for a little help
<Badgercorpse> see ive foolishly bought a new laptop with win8, and i want to over write it
<Badgercorpse> and im not sure how to go about it (or even if its possible)
<Badgercorpse> how easy is it to overwrite with ubuntu
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-11
<fullmoon> good morning, afternoon, evening i kinda got a problem which i didn't had in ubuntu studio 10.04. Now I'm using 12.04 64bit. Problem is i can't move any folders?? why cant i move folders from my desktop to other folders??>>>error: File ol folder does not exsist<<<
<philipballew> fullmoon, can you just cp it in the shell?
<fullmoon> no
<philipballew> does ls show it?
<fullmoon> says same file or folder not existant
<fullmoon> i tested it with new created folder(empty one) and still didnt work
<philipballew> so then its not there right?
<fullmoon> in list it shows it
<philipballew> in Nautilus or whatever file manager our running?
<philipballew> studio is xfce now iirc
<fullmoon> xfce dekstop
<philipballew> yeah!
 * philipballew wonders if this is a bug or not
<fullmoon> dunno in 10.04 didnt had this problem
<fullmoon> but switched to new version since its also LTS
<fullmoon> tried moving with sudo comannd no luck either
<Unit193> Did you use proper case and escape spaces, etc?
<fullmoon> i think so used online tutorial from YT path corected and such
<fullmoon> tried diffrent spacing etc
<fullmoon> still no luck
<Unit193> Can you give the exact file name and command tried?
<fullmoon> ok fixed it when you mentioned space i deleted space in folder name and works
<fullmoon> its strange tho that it doesnt allow move folders with spaces in their names
<Unit193> You can, it's just rather than using  file folder  you use either "file folder" or  file\ folder.
<Unit193> Hence why I asked if you escaped them.
<fullmoon> ye just noticed it in dir i never put \ before space but seems ubuntu does put it automaticly
<fullmoon> ye gave me thinking hehe
<Unit193> If you use tab complete. :)
<fullmoon> thnks Unit193 and phill
<Unit193> Sure.
<fullmoon> but why didnt i had this problem in 10.04??
<fullmoon> just wondering about that
<nlsthzn> o/ all I need assistance setting up dual monitors, one running of discreet gfx (Radeon) and the other screen running of onboard Intel
<nlsthzn> the screen on the radeon card working well, the intel card not.  It only works when I go to a tty and then the Radeon goes blank
<nlsthzn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087963 for some info
<nlsthzn> or is this better asked in #ubuntu?
<kg> hi, pre-apology for a wordy question but i am new to ubuntu and somewhat new to linux fs. i've downloaded source for unity, i've built it using pbuilder, so now i have a package to install...but haven't yet installed for fear of the unknown - i am trying to understand as a developer what happens when using dpkg install to the package that are already there? for instance, let's say i modify some code build - but ooops, i was wron
<raub> kg: AFAIK, you can reinstall the "factory" package over yours
<kg> thanks - so if i screw something up, just pull from the ppa and reinstall?
<raub> That's what I would do
<raub> You can always force it
<kg> thanks, i'll go with it if thats the convention (  i came from a symbian background where we would have loads of lib versions laying around to swap)
<yeehi> Updated firmware for a SSD is v important. Will Ubuntu Quantal do this automatically, after installation? Samsung 840 pro
<escott> yeehi, almost surely not going to be done automatically
<guest-jdEQeq> i need help getting something done after installing ubuntu 12.04 LTS for the first time.
<guest-jdEQeq> i can login as guest but my admin account that i created during the install no longer works.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-12
<cmj141> how does one create and shortcut in a window manager/launcher if we downloaded and extracted the zip ourselves?
<mkv> Hello, i recently installed medibuntu and the w32codecs, but since then I cant play mkv anymore, and for some videos the time seems to be crooked, any help, how to fix this ?
<mkv> its lucid, i know i will upgrade soon
<xiaoy> mkv install vlc and see if you can play mkv vids with that
<mkv> i already have this installed, it used to play it w/o problems, but since i installed the above, nothing happens, thx for helping
<mkv> maybe, uninstall and reinstall?
<xiaoy> maybe just unistall
<xiaoy> mkv, just remove th epkg
<mkv> what is the epkg?
<xiaoy> *the package
<mkv> well the problem is that i tried several things (medibuntu, w32codecs) before i installed smplayer, then i could play wmvs (i did the changes because there was a wmv that i couldnt play, otherwmvs were playble)
<mkv> smplayer seemed the solution for this wmv i couldnt play
<mkv> but it crooked mkv playing i guess
<mkv> reinstall vlc was no good, i now tried
<mkv> movie player gives "could not determine type of stream"
<xiaoy> mkv, upgrade and should work everything
<mkv> xiaoy, i will make some backup before, but i want to  watch mkvs now not later
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get autoremove w32codecs
<mkv>  xiaoy,  xiaoy, http://www.pixhost.org/show/2019/15562551_screenshot-software-sources.png , medibuntu is what i enabled?
<xiaoy> yes i see
<mkv> xiaoy, i will try this, the apt-get update?
<mkv> *then
<xiaoy> apt-get update will refresh the pkgs list
<xiaoy> do it
<mkv> what first?
<xiaoy> apt-get update -> sudo apt-get autoremove w32codecs
<xiaoy> listen, apt-get update has nothing to much to do with the remove stuff
<mkv> sudo apt-get autoremove w32codecs Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages will be REMOVED:   non-free-codecs w32codecs 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 1 not upgraded. After this operation, 68.0MB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y (Reading database ... 434136 files and directories currently installed.) Removing 
<mkv> Removing w32codecs ... W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages) W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mkv> xiaoy, still doesnt play my mkv
<mkv> xiaoy, smplayer gives a long error, does it help if i pastebin it<?
<xiaoy> mkv, i'll be back in an hour, paste it and i'll help you out when i come back, if you have the time and the patience to wait for me
<mkv> yes thx, ill wait, seems like THE FILE IS TOO BIG^^
<mkv> http://pastebin.com/m5XJsJzz
<mkv> xiaoy, thx for helping, but i now really think its just a corrupted mkv, thanks for ur time and help! have a nice new year
<xiaoy> mkv, np :)
<mkv> ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-01-13
<cj_> I need help.  I have recently installed Ubuntu 12.10 as a dual OS with Windows 7.  I had to re-install my dvdrw drive on Windows 7.  After doing so when I tried to run Ubuntu it now goes to a black screen and does not load.  Any Ideas?
<cj_> is anyone on here?
<yeehi> full disk encryption is meant to reduce performance. How much would it be effected on a system running on a SSD?
<holstein> yeehi: i would say you'll just have to try it and see
<holstein> if something like truecrypt wont fit your needs, and you need encryption, then it really doesnt matter
<yeehi> thanks, holstein
<yeehi> Quantal Unity ran v slowly in a Virtual Machine as it 2D wasn't well supported - has this been fixed yet?
<yeehi1> Unity in quantal doesn't have a 2D version, so it ran very slowly in Virtual Machines. Has this been fixed now? Does quantal run fast in VirtualBox?
<mysteriousdarren> yeehi1: yes but I used lubuntu 12.10 in my VMs
<Raju> wired connection and dsl connection not working at sametime. Any body know answers???
<Raju>  Hi all, I have just installed Bodhi linux . Having trouble in connecting to internet. can somebody help me
<utopiq> Hi, I'm using Lubuntu, and I'm trying to configure my internet connection in manual mode instead of DHCP, but I can't because the Apply button is disabled
<utopiq> The only info related I've found is that post on the forum
<utopiq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1753277
<utopiq> But it's not solved
<utopiq> Can anyone help me? Thank you very much in advance
<holstein> utopiq: i would just search static ip info
<holstein> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu utopiq
<RT_> hello, I'm having trouble setting up my wireless internet card with live usb of Lucid
